# Vickir73 & The Chunky Dunk!! - pics of first show



## Vickir73 (Jul 2, 2012)

The name of my farm is The Chunky Dunk (TCD).  This comes from the sign I have hanging above my stove - 'We don't skinny dip, we chunky dunk!!!'

'Course my city friends like to make fun of me and say I've got Texas' next chicken ranch 

My first love is my two children - my next love is my flock and I've found that affection is growing stronger and stronger each day for the newest addition to TCD - goats.  A few months ago I got a call from my mother.  "You have to call this lady! She's wanting to give away her goats and I told her we (what she really means here is YOU) would be interested in taking them."  GREAT!! . . . I have no way to haul them, no place to put them, no fence, no food, no knowledge about goats, no anything - but what the heck! why not??

So I call the lady, who seems like a very nice lady.  Her kids have gotten into steers and they don't have time for the 3 does, 2 of which are pregnant.  Oh and the momma goat has a double teat - no problem there, right?

Well, after borrowing my brother's truck (he had a large animal crate we put 2 of the goats in) and putting one of the goats in the back of my small SUV (yes, that was an interesting trip) we finally got the goats to their new home.  The girls were a bit skittish at first; however, I've worked with them everyday on the stand - brushing, petting, talking - they've calmed down quite a bit.  

We have named them - Momma Goat, Daisi, and Dafni.  Daisi and Dafni are Momma Goat's twin does.  They were her first.  Since coming to TCD, Momma Goat has dropped twin bucks, Stripe and Oreo, and Daisi has dropped a single buck, Pikachu.  I've discovered I need more girls   I've milked Momma Goat a couple of times - still nothing serious as her kids are only a few weeks old, but I've discovered her double teat is big PITA!! REALLY?????  I can see that wanting to duct tape it is going to be very tempting some days . . .ok, fine, most every day - jeez, I'm hoping I'll warm up to it, but right now . . . .


Anyhow,  I live in a small town about 100 miles north of Houston and I work in Houston.  Yes, I drive this far everyday and I've been doing it for over 2 years.  I tell people that I've been blessed with a great place to work and a great place to live and they just happen to be 100 miles apart.

I live on 15 acres.  My family has owned the property for about 35 years.  My 89 year old grandmother and my 60 year old mother also live on the property - luckily not in the same house as me and the kids, but close enough on some days, not far enough away on others   Yes, I love them dearly, but I know there are people reading this that understand what I mean.  Although there are days they drive me crazy, moving back home (I lived in Houston after graduating high school) was a great blessing.  I get to see them everyday and my children get to know their grandmother and great-grandmother and will hopefully have a lot of memories of them when the kids are older.

My children are just turned 10 (DD) and just turned 6 (DS) and I already know that my daughter will be encouraged to go to college somewhere outside of the state - some of you will probably remind me of this in a few years when I'm telling her she needs to stay at home - but I'll right now, I'm searching for colleges over seas . . .My son will be President one day and I'm hoping he won't still want to be sleeping with me 

The kids love the animals - they really enjoyed going to their first chicken show early in the year and winning blue ribbons - they weren't as happy when they discovered they didn't get to keep the $3 "we" won as prize money 

Let's see.  What else - well, I've had to rebuild by flock twice from dog attacks and I've started gardening this year.  I've canned my first green beans and beets - super yummy!! I'm looking forward to planting more stuff this fall.  I love be able to provide for the kids and myself knowing where the stuff came from and what it's be treated with (so far, in my case I haven't treated with any chemicals )  

I grew up raising animals for meat and show (rabbits, goats, pigs, broilers, 1 lamb, and 1 steer) and forgot how much I missed it.  For me, it's very rewarding and relaxing (although there have been moments I've wanted to throw my hands up in defeat).  Until I attended my first poultry show this year, I'd forgotten how that "high" feels and I look forward to becoming more and more active in poultry showing and learning more and more about my flock.  This, in turn, is of course, flowing into my small herd of goats.  I look forward to learning more about them and increasing my herd size.  I would love to be able to provide cheese, milk and meat for my family.  I'm also very interested in adding a few cattle to TCD too, for milk, but mainly meat purposes.  A pound of 80/20 beef is over $3 !!!!! Can you believe that ????!!!! It's horrible.

I'm gonna go back and reread some of the questions I could post and answer on here. If any one has any questions, please let me know, but when it comes to me, just so you know - my mind is (1) either in the gutter or (2) not far from it - I'll try to remember that I've got to keep my pages "family friendly" but it's gonna be really, really hard


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 2, 2012)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like? - Texas / Polk County / USA

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status? - myself, 10 year old daughter, 6 year old son.  divorced.

3.    How would you define your farm? - a heinz 57 farm - a little bit of everything 

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed? - scrapbook / prepper stuff / read

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to? - yes, my chicken coop

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet? - nope

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer? - grew up doing it

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation? - hobby

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more? - not much / pretty much everything

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do? - organic

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply? - yes

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world? - doing something with my kids or animals

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi? - does riding lawn mower count?

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these? yes - no, I don't have very much patience

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds? - yes, chickens, goats, 1 pig, rent the pasture to "the horse man"

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood? - nope

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing? - yes, this is my first year really, so I'm still figuring out what I like to grow 

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives? - yes, neither - I use a gun 

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country? - 15 acres (family land) - country

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed? - Associates degree

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn? - no specialty, would love to become an expert with cheese / butter, anything to help me become more self reliant

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take? - I don't have enough self discipline to create something like that - or at least something that could be listed on this forum 

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet? - nope

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine? - yes - to a degree.  

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be? - I'm not sure, I wouldn't mind living somewhere that has actual climates.

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking? - no

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be? - probably couldn't be listed on this forum 

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals? - yes, but not to the degree that I am   my friends think showing chickens is crazy.

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs? - yes, yes, yes, yes

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst? - you would think that I might say watching an animal bring life into this world would be the greatest thing, but that actually makes me want to hurl, so the closest I could get to that without losing my lunch would be to see the new babies after they are cleaned up.  I don't really have a worst experience.  What makes me feel the worst is when I get lazy and have to talk myself into getting up and taking care of everything.

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs? - no.  I have absolutely no hand/eye coordination.  I would shoot the neighbors house (even if they were several miles away).  I wonder how I ever learned to type (and I have to say it's an impressive 90 wpm  

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm? - I'm learning to can - I canned using a water bath for the first time this year.  I'm also learning how to keep seeds.

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve? - I know how, but have not canned or preserved anything. We usually just freeze it.

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to? - no, I would like to, but right now don't have the time to learn something else.

35    What is on your to do list? - finishing this damn list so I can try to get some work done before leaving the office for 3 days.

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to? - no, yes

37.   In what do you trust? - God and my family

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money? - yes,  my proudest accomplishment so far is making my own laundry soap

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?  - I wouldn't say so.  I think having kids have caused me to have the biggest changes in attitude and habits.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 2, 2012)

I made my own laundry detergent a couple times. Found it didn't work as well as I wanted so just went back to store bought.  I always wash with cold water and it didn't dissolve right with that. 

I grew up farming, now I am just trying to get back to it. My dream is to have 3-5 acres of my own that I can farm on. Goats and chickens mainly. Maybe I can get my DH to one day get on board with this goal! He's a country boy, but there is a huge difference between a simple country boy and an actual farmer as I have found out! :/ DH just doesn't totally understand my love of animals and desire to have a farm.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've had a lot of luck with the laundry detergent.  My kids used to complain about their clothes being "hard" when I'd forget to use softner.  I haven't had to buy softner since I started making my own soap, so not only am I saving money on the detergent, but not spending money on softner either.  

I love the thought of being able to provide food for my family, my big constraint is time.  I work 100 miles from where I live, so I leave the house at 6:30 am and don't get home until 7:30 PM.  That doesn't leave much time for chickens, goats, garden, laundry, dishes, and, oh yeah, kids  - forget dating - who has time for that - unless I meet him at TSC or the feed store 

This evening I've got to stop at the local convenience store and get a bag of ice.  I've got several quarts of tomatoes that need to be blanched and frozen.  I wish I could find a freezer bag smaller than a quart.  I'm also learning the difference between water boiling and pressure canning.

I've been blessed in that the kids really enjoy the animals and the garden too.  I wouldn't be opposed to either of them showing, but it's something I'm not going to push them to do.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 2, 2012)

We did some canning last year. We did some tomatoes. I have plans to do some new things this year but my garden isn't producing as well as I hoped. Likely I'll have to buy some things or get them from my dad's garden. We freeze alot of things too though. 

My kids love the animals and they like going to check the garden and pick it too. I'm hoping mine get interested in 4H, it's a good program and it'd give me another excuse to have more animals! My oldest isn't quite old enough yet to get into 4H though so we have a couple years to get him interested in it. I won't push the kids into it but if they want to try it I won't hold them back.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 2, 2012)

here are some pics:

of some of the chickens - yes that one is a Turken - of all the chickens that dogs have gotten - the ugly has survived thru it all!







[/img]

Dafni & Momma Goat  (Dafni is in the front, Momma Goat, and then Pikachu is in the background)






[/img]


Momma Goat's buck, Oreo






[/img]

Momma Goat's buck, Stripe (was the runt, but has caught up with Oreo)






[/img]


feeder I designed and help build (I found 2 different designs I like and just sort of combined them together)






[/img]


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking at the sides of the hay part of your goat feeder, is that wire horse panel, or woven wire fence, or ????


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 2, 2012)

Is your turken black? We have a black turken here. She isn't laying age yet though.  Do you have any other pictures of your turken? I like the odd look of them, though the one I have really fallen for in the batch of chicks we got in March is our polish. The polish is so cute and the most docile of the flock. She lets my ODS pick her up when he goes in the coop. I was thrilled when it turned out to be a pullet.


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2012)

Fishing with a gun?  I'm intrigued...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 2, 2012)

College over seas? Why?


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 3, 2012)

bj: it's some kind of coated wire I had laying around.  I'm not sure what it's called but the squares are about 1 inch wide and 2 inches tall.  It works pretty good.  We cut out some of the pieces to make a few bigger holes for them to get their mouth in - so there are several wholes that are about 4X4 now?  I'm not sure on the measurements - I'm horrible with math.  I can take some close up pics if you'd like and post them next week when I get back from vacation 

elevan:  well, I've heard it can be done that way . . . . 

marlow:  the turken hen is black.  I got her in a surprise group I ordered from a hatchery.  She is laying about a medium sized light brown egg.  I haven't hatched out any of her eggs yet.  I know my light brahma roo likes her, but I've never seen any of the roos mount her, so I don't know if her eggs are fertile or not - I'm not sure I'd want a bunch of half neked  chickens running around anyways

K: 'cause she's got a HORRIBLE attitude and has had one since birth - There is not enough room to allow me to go into her issues.  She is my baby girl, but she's gonna be the death of me.  There are days I want to commit a crime just so I could go to jail for a vacation . . . you'll understand one day.

I didn't blanch and freeze the tomatoes last night like I was supposed   By the time I got home and fed and cooked dinner and watched the rest of a movie (and 3 episodes of Spongebob) it was time to go to bed (9:30 pm is past my bed time anyway 

I got up at 5 am and milked.  Daisi (FF) is giving me a good 2 cups a day and Momma Goat is up to 1 cup a day (this is her 2nd freshning).  I am not locking the kids up at night, but plan on doing that starting Thursday.  Will this increase their milk output?  cause if not, I'm not sure I want to continue getting up early everyday for this.   I'm really interested in learning to make goat cheese and such, but at 2-3 cups per day, it's going to take awhile before I can get started on the cheese . . . I think they've both got good looking udders, just not much capacity.  They are also a Nubian cross, but I don't know what the cross is.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 3, 2012)

If you ever check out my journal I put pictures of my teenage chicks in there a few weeks ago. My turken is in that batch. 

Everyone tells me I am lucky to have all boys and no girls because girls are so much more trouble! We still want a little girl though!


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2012)

I have enough trouble with my 2 boys that I don't think a girl could be any worse.  It can certainly be frustrating at times and I've thought about a "jail vacation" a time or two myself


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 3, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> bj: it's some kind of coated wire I had laying around.  I'm not sure what it's called but the squares are about 1 inch wide and 2 inches tall.  It works pretty good.  We cut out some of the pieces to make a few bigger holes for them to get their mouth in - so there are several wholes that are about 4X4 now?  I'm not sure on the measurements - I'm horrible with math.  I can take some close up pics if you'd like and post them next week when I get back from vacation
> <deleted stuff
> I got up at 5 am and milked.  Daisi (FF) is giving me a good 2 cups a day and Momma Goat is up to 1 cup a day (this is her 2nd freshning).  I am not locking the kids up at night, but plan on doing that starting Thursday.  Will this increase their milk output?  cause if not, I'm not sure I want to continue getting up early everyday for this.   I'm really interested in learning to make goat cheese and such, but at 2-3 cups per day, it's going to take awhile before I can get started on the cheese . . . I think they've both got good looking udders, just not much capacity.  They are also a Nubian cross, but I don't know what the cross is.


Thanks for the info on the wire, I was just curious.

I think I would go nuts only milking for 3 cups a day. Sunny the Saanen is giving us 2-3 quarts, Montana the Alpine 2 quarts, and Bambi the Alpine 1ish quarts. We will probably dry Bambi out after we wean the two bottles babies we picked up a couple weeks back.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, since these were free goats, I don't want to complaint too much - but I sure was looking forward to trying out cheese making.  I guess that's going to have to wait until Spring until I can get some more does - I've been looking at La Mancha and Saanens.  The only probably with that is I've only got a Nubian buck  Not sure where to go from here . . .


----------



## Symphony (Jul 3, 2012)

I bet you could find some cheap Goats in Texas.  Has Texas recovered from their drought yet?  If not I bet there's some Goat herds that need thinning.  

I like your Journal, just thought I'd let ya know.  Don't want to be a lurker.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't wait to start making cheese too. I'm very exited about it. I also want to make butter, which is very hard with goats, and I have already had goat milk.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, here's an update 

The office was closed last Wednesday, so I took Thursday and Friday as vacation days.  You'd think by now I'd be old enough to know that a "vacation" is never really a "vacation."  I also come back to the office sooooooo tired.  I'll try to give you a run down of how the "vacation" went.

Wednesday:  Went to Galveston.  Got there about 11 am.  Let the kids play in the water until about 1.  I guess I'm too old for the beach maybe?  I get no joy in going out into the water just to be constantly knocked over by waves, but I guess the kids enjoyed watching me get knocked over   My son only threw up once and then it was only sand and salt that he threw up - so I figured what the heck and sent him back in   Afterwards we rented a 4 seater bicycle for an hour . . . Has anyone ever watched that move "Anacondas"?  Well, there's a scene where they are walking thru the jungle and one guy ways "it's like using a stair master, but only in a sauna" and the other guy says "yeah, I might die, but I'll have a nice tight ass?"  well, about 30 minutes into our "leisurely" bike ride, that's how I felt.  My legs were on FIRE! but, hey, after I could walk again, I'm sure my butt looked better !!  After the lovely bike ride along the seawall we went and ate at Rainforest Cafe.  Very nice.  Then we rode their "ride" thru the rainforest.  Note to self - don't let the kids watch Lake Placid the night before we go into a "jungle" with huge fake crocodiles -- my 10 year old daughter jumped across the little "boat" - maybe I'm a sadistic mother, but I thought her jumping across the little "boat" the second she saw the thing was hilarious - maybe she'll think twice before she scares me in the shower again or crawls into my room after the lights are out and just as I'm on the verge of falling asleep jumps up and screams "boo" --- do you see know why I want to send her overseas to college?????

Thursday - took the kids to Old McDonald's Farm.  By the time we got there (after waiting on my sister for almost 2 hours) WE were a little bit cranky.  All the kids wanted to do was swim.  I told them in a very loving and nice voice  that they were going to ride the @#_*#(%&@ train and they were going to ride the @)(*$%&#)@ ponies and pet the #)%&(&%)) animals first!!!!  -- all in all, it was not a bad day 

Friday - went and picked 30 gallons of free pears!  , came home, began ripping down the roof on my teenager coop (to rebuild).  About 3:30 my girlfriend called and said could you please come help me pick up hey out of the field?  it's $1 off a bale if we pick it up - sure!! I don't have anything else going on  - so I go and between the two of us we load 56 bales into her horse trailer.  By the time I get home its 9 PM.

Saturday - begin the day by going outside to finish ripping down the roof and discovered I didn't drink enough water on Friday - I swear Friday I had to have sweat off 10 pounds - although you can't see it from the size of my ass - because you know, I built up my ass muscles riding that bike on Wednesday .  Anyway,  I pretty much just ended up playing gofer while the ex worked on framing up the roof.

Sunday - stayed inside.  Wrapped the 30 gallons of pears in newspapers.  Cleaned, blanched, cut up ad squeezed about 5 gallons of tomatoes from the garden, put up 6 loads of laundry, cleaned the kitchen, cooked dinner and still had time for a movie with the kids!!

I didn't get as much done outside as I would have liked Saturday and Sunday, but the weather was very rainy, although I'm not complaining about the rain - we still need it too bad.

I have made the very sad decision to not get the 2 does I've been looking at  Right now I've just got too much going on and until I can find exactly what I want I don't want to settle.  The lady I've been talking to is very nice and very helpful, but I still have an issue with the 2 does - not anything major - one has scurs (but an awesome body) and I just don't want to have another goat with horns and the other just doesn't have the body I want - these wouldn't be show goats - maybe I'm just being too picky - but I will wait - although I'm already kicking myself for telling her no   I hate it when I want something even though the other voice inside my head is telling me no . . . 

Yeah, I just don't feel at peace with saying "no" about these 2 girls, but I'm not really feeling peace by saying yes - so the best decision I think would be to wait


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 10, 2012)

Just smile and keep trucking!  On the does, I would wait until you find the right ones for your herd. You will be happier in the long run.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 10, 2012)

thank you Barred Rock.  One part of my brain knows that.  I'm thinking of trying to find a new home for Momma Goat once I get her wormed and everything up to date.  I just one want to have to milk her double teat - it's a huge PITA and what's the point of me having her if I'm not going to milk her?  I may breed her this fall and see what she drops, but since she's really not producing like I'd like, unless I can breed her with a buck from a really good milk line - I'm not sure her offspring would be any better and I really, really want to start working on my cheese making


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

to the world of journaling, I know I am a little late  I read and enjoyed your journal so you have another reader. I like the name of your farm it is hilarious. I too have a gutter like mind most days


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 10, 2012)

I little while back ago I helped with hay. We did everything. I moved more than 700 bales that day.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 12, 2012)

I've made the decision to try to trade in my single wide trailer into a double wide - yes, I'm trailer trash  So going into a double wide, not only am I trailer trash, but now I can be snooty trailer trash 

I'd like to build my own expansion so I could design my dream trailer . . .see comment above about being trailer trash . . .I'm sure there's a redneck joke there somewhere . . .but in the amount it would cost me and even with my money growing on trees (I ordered my trees from an on-line company and even though my trees aren't producing yet, I'm sure the company's legit, right? ) who has the freakin time??????  My mother says "oh, do it yourself that way you can design it exactly the way you want it."  This is coming from a woman who is notorious for coming up with all kinds of plans, but then has other people (usually me) do the work   Anyway, it's costing me about $850 just to replace the roof on my teenager coop - that's just the roof, not walls, no insulation, no floor, no flooring, no windows, no labor - to add on a decent sized room would be SEVERAL thousand dollars . . . damn trees need to hurry up and produce . . .

so I've put an app in with the trailer company and they are calling the bank to see how the trailer and the property needs to be separated (as I put the property down as the down payment), so we'll see what happens.  I've only had my trailer for 2 years, so I'm upside down, which will effect the payment.  I'm still torn.  I don't NEED a bigger trailer, but I'm really getting tired of tripping over my vacuum cleaner in the living room because I don't have a linen / coat closet and storing my canned goods in the bathroom behind the toilets because I don't have a pantry . . . this journal today is making me feel very small and spoiled and very unappreciative of what God HAS blessed me with.  No of y'all really know me and I am NOT that type of person, but when I was looking for a trailer to move back home I was doing it to save money, thinking the smaller the trailer, the smaller the monthly note - however, I didn't realize that I would be in this trailer for 20 years and I really should make sure it would be something the kids and I could be happy and comfortable in.  I've still got most of my clothes and furniture in a storage trailer because my trailer just isn't big enough.  I've started doing a lot of research into under the counter storage ideas (pinterest is in wonderful!!) so in case I don't get approved for a larger trailer I can make what I have better until my trees starting producing the money I will need to start adding on to what I do have.  (Oh, and I did find this handy little under the counter magnetic knife holder so I ordered one of those, which will let me get rid of my knife block - that will give me a little extra room 


Found a dead hen yesterday - no idea why.  No signs of injury and it hasn't been outrageously hot this week although we've gotten a ton of rain, but it also didn't drown 

Got my first 2 Maran eggs yesterday  super, super excited about that!!!

I miss my goaties - my ex hasn't been working this week so since I've been working, he's been tending to the animals and I've been getting a little break, but I went out there last night and they looked at me like "Oh, you're still around??" - damn goats - making me feel guilty.

It's still overcast outside, but it appears that the rain has stopped.  Hopefully, the traffic won't be too bad getting home this evening.  Hope y'all have a great evening.

P.S. The name of my farm "The Chunky Dunk" came from a little sign that hangs over my stove.  Since I'm "fluffy" (as my doctor so nicely puts it) I thought it was appropriate - I would tell y'all about the real "Chunky Dunk" idea that me and my step daughter came up with, but I'd probably get a warning from the moderators, so it'll just have to wait until I get to know everyone better


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

on the bigger trailer  on the maran eggs


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have to say that I am a person who wants everything NOW!!!!  I want to be self-sufficient NOW.  I want to have a flock of BCM that #8 eggs NOW.  I want a heard of dairy goats with does are that all giving me 1-2 a milk a day NOW!! I want a dream house NOW. I read and talk to some of these breeders and want to be like them NOW. And then I remember that they didn't get to where they are overnight.  It took them quite awhile, some of them even years to get where they are now.  But my post yesterday really humbled me - for me journaling is about that - discovery more about myself - making that little light bulb come on.  And yesterday my little (well, in order for the light cover my entire self it's got to be a BIG light    light went on.  I sometimes forget to be thankful for what I have.  

I may be a 39 year old, divorced mother of 2, but I'm still learning. I sometimes forget that I have to take it a step at a time.  I learned quite a lot from my garden this year.  I've learned quite a lot from my goats already (and I've only had them a few months).  I have a better idea of what to do for my garden in the fall and spring.  I have a better idea of how to build out on my trailer.  

I have to remember that I HAVE to take baby steps.  Get me a game plan and keep that game plan in mind. The results may take me a little longer than I wanted them too, but when they finally get here, they will be awesome.  When I found that #4 egg in the next I was like "YEA!!!!!! THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT !!"  When I finally find the perfect doe - my reaction will be the same - the same goes for the trailer.  

I've gotten so much joy out of my flock.  I designed and built the coop myself (yes, I did have some help - but 85% of the blood and tears were mine) and I get such joy knowing that I did that.  And it's still a work in progress.  I'd like to put roosts higher up and cut out holes to frame in fans.  I'd like stronger fans.  I'd like to knock out one of the walls in my milking room to let some breeze in.  I'd like a bigger milking room.  But just because I can't have everything I want right this second, doesn't mean I can't ever have it. 

Sometimes, even though I'm as old as I am, I find that sometimes I still have to talk to myself like I'm a 5 year old-except that my candy has gotten more expensive  In one breath I'm telling my kids "No, you can't have every games you see for the PS3" and in the next breath I'm telling myself "No, you can't have everything you see in the supply catalog."

Got another Maran egg yesterday, even though it's probably a 1/2 shade lighter than a 4, I think they've got the hang of it finally.  I'm starting to think I might be able to enter the egg show in January too!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 13, 2012)

I understand.  My hubby tells me patience is a virtue and I remind him I am not virtuous.  Your dreams are noble and I hope you will find the way to make them come true.   

My daddy grew up in a trailer.  Granddad was a traveling salesman so every summer they would hook up the house and go from one little town to another with Granddaddy peddling his goods.  It was a little trailer, with 3 kids and usually a few extra cousins thrown in.  Home is what you make of it.  I know my Daddy has some wonderful memories of life in the little trailer.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 16, 2012)

Had my first venture into the jelly making world this weekend.  Between Saturday and Sunday we made 27 1/2 pints of peach jelly and 7 pints of white/green grape jelly.  We still have pear, watermelon, and red grape to do, but we ran out of jars.

pear:









Sunday's peach:








Saturday's peach









We've learned about  making it thicker/saucier by adding or withholding surejell.  We (my sister and I) have also figured out that we should have at least as many 1/2 pints as we have pints because people are liking the idea of having several smaller jars with different verities compared to one larger jar with one flavor.  She also wants to try to sell jelly as a fund raiser for Kody's Kruizers (my nephew Down's team name) and I think if we have smaller "sample" jars that would be better than just having a pint jar as a "sample jar."  I told her this morning (after seeing how my sample jars are doing at work this morning) that people don't need to eat a whole sandwich to have a "sample."  We can have some smaller jars out with crackers and that's enough for a sample.  Or maybe those little white paper cups you get a McDonald's to put ketchup in.  

My Maran's have finally started laying!!! Very excited.  The eggs are at least a 4.  There are one or two that might be a 5, but for the most part, they are 4s.  'bout damn time    I added catfish food to the flock's feed yesterday.  My girls have got to pick up laying again.  I should be getting about 15 eggs a day and only got 2 yesterday   I told them that they are not too old to go in a pot.  At the Chunky Dunk, you either put out or get out !!









Kids made it through the weekend - DD stayed at a friend's house most of the weekend, so I only had to hear my 6 year and ex fighting over the PS3!  We got a ton of rain this weekend.  Everything is so gross and wet - but I am thankful for the rain - we probably still need more.

Garden is about finished.  I'll probably till it up it the next couple of weeks and start making plans for my fall garden.  Need to start finding cheaper jars.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so freakin tired today.  I'm sleeping well, but it is taking me FOREVER to fall asleep.  I know it took over an hour and a half to fall asleep last night - 

Gave Momma Goat Ivomec last night - I'm hoping it will help.  Also found some Coastal hay at TSC - the goats seem to like it - time will tell. . . 

Starting the design for my utility room as I've made up my mind I'm not going to push for the bigger trailer.  The trailer company guy knows my number and knows what he needs to do, either it will get done and I will get approved or I won't - I'm going to be happy with what I have.  In the meantime, I've been on pinterest getting lots of ideas for the new addition.

It's been too rain to mow - the grass is knee high. If we stay dry this week, getting on the mower will be first on the 'to-do' list Saturday.

I've sold several jellies so far  - but I think I'll be giving jelly as Christmas gifts this year - I don't think that would make a bad little gift - put it in a pretty little basket with a bow and a couple of different 1/2 pints of jelly - I think that'd make a a great gift - if they don't like it, they can give it back


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 17, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I'm so freakin tired today.  I'm sleeping well, but it is taking me FOREVER to fall asleep.  I know it took over an hour and a half to fall asleep last night -
> 
> Gave Momma Goat Ivomec last night - I'm hoping it will help.  Also found some Coastal hay at TSC - the goats seem to like it - time will tell. . .
> 
> ...


that is what my Grandma used to do and a 1/2 pint of fudge it was the best gift ever


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 20, 2012)

I pray for the families in Colorado.  I can't even begin to imagine the grief they facing.  I pray that God (or whoever / whatever they believe in) hold them tight and lift them up during this dark period in their lives.  My heart goes out to the families and friends of the ones that were lost and I pray for the survivors that they are healed and are able to return home to their families quickly.

I also pray for the families of the 8 and 10 year old cousins that are still missing in Iowa.  I pray they are returned to their families.  

I will go home tonight and hug my children a little longer and harder.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 24, 2012)

I am at work today - played hooky yesterday to make jelly because the weekend was just too busy to do it.  I really don't have time for my job 

Saturday morning the trailer guy came out to appraise the trailer.  Then I started mowing.  I mowed for several hours on the riding mower and then got the push mower out.  All the rain we have gotten has just made the grass go crazy!! It was the first time I'd mowed in several weeks due to the rain and it was bad and, of course, when I let the goats out to eat the damn grass the goats won't eat it.  They'd rather go eat the oak saplings and flowers I have planted and attempt to get inside my coop so they can eat the chicken food   The missionaries from the church came out and helped with with a few things that weren't on the immediate list, but were somewhere down the list so I can scratch a few things off.  - Poor missionaries, I told them that when I see them again (they did come over again yesterday to help with jelly making) that they were going to pretend they didn't know who I was because I worked them so hard 

Then we had a bday party for my 1 yr old nephew.  Then I decided I was done for the day and was going to end the evening my sitting on the couch and watching New Moon.  It decided to storm and the power went out 5 minutes into the movie and didn't come back on until 3 am Sunday.

Sunday I woke up at 9:30 and was supposed to be at church at 10.  I mean the missionaries came out to help the day before so I HAD to go to church - isn't it a rule that you go to Hell if the missionaries come out to help you and then you skip church???   They thought that was funny when I told them that.  After church, took my sister to lunch and then went grocery shopping.  Then we came home and starting making jelly.  Made jelly until about 9:30.  Decided I need to play hooky from work yesterday so we could get the 35 gallons of pears done.

Yesterday, I had my grannie, my sister, my good friend, and my brother's fiance over to help peel pears.  We started about 9:30 and finished about 1.  And then we started making jelly.  I'm jellied out and I still have 2 large watermelons to go.  AND we still have 2 pear trees that need picking.  

I did get all the goats wormed yesterday.  This was Momma Goat's second dose and I was going to wait on Daisi and Dafni because I didn't feel they needed it as badly, but also realized it was better to get them before they get bad so everyone got icky Ivomec yesterday.  So, hopefully, I'll be seeing a difference in everyone in a couple of days.  After Momma Goat's first dose I saw quite an improvement in her hair and she felt like she was already putting some weight back on; however, around Thursday of last week she got really big in the belly area and then by this weekend she was looking very thin again. I'm thinking she had a load of dead worms she passed.

Still have to get the roof on the teenager coop finished. I also need to figure out how to feed my bucks (they are only 1 1/2 months old so I haven't built a new pen for them yet) without my does getting their feed.  I swear my does would eat until they exploded if I let them.  Oh, and this weekend, my sister decided I should get her rabbit and feed its since she's not sure how her dogs would react.  So now I've got a New Zealand doe.  I guess in the upcoming months I'll be looking for  a buck to breed her to.  I wouldn't mind some rabbit meat in the freezer.

canned pears / pear jelly / pear-apple-cinnamon jelly










strawberry jelly


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 24, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I am at work today - played hooky yesterday to make jelly because the weekend was just too busy to do it.  I really don't have time for my job
> 
> Saturday morning the trailer guy came out to appraise the trailer.  Then I started mowing.  I mowed for several hours on the riding mower and then got the push mower out.  All the rain we have gotten has just made the grass go crazy!! It was the first time I'd mowed in several weeks due to the rain and it was bad and, of course, when I let the goats out to eat the damn grass the goats won't eat it.  They'd rather go eat the oak saplings and flowers I have planted and attempt to get inside my coop so they can eat the chicken food   The missionaries from the church came out and helped with with a few things that weren't on the immediate list, but were somewhere down the list so I can scratch a few things off.  - Poor missionaries, I told them that when I see them again (they did come over again yesterday to help with jelly making) that they were going to pretend they didn't know who I was because I worked them so hard
> 
> ...


That's alot of jelly!  Send some over here!  I've thought about trying to make some jelly since my kids love PB&J sandwiches and it would be neat to have homemade jelly for those. How time consuming is jelly making? I helped my dad make jelly when I was a teenager but that has been a few years ago. We are doing more canning this year and trying to think of things that we use lots of. So far I've canned some green beans and peaches this year. Looking for more green beans to do, and I have some squash in the fridge that will be made into pickles (my dad says they act just like cucumbers and taste better as pickles than cucumbers too) this week. I'll be pickling some banana peppers too once I get enough from our garden to do it.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 24, 2012)

We have made apple & grape jelly. Homemade jelly is yummy!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 24, 2012)

That is a ton of canning!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 24, 2012)

I love the feeling you get after canning and seeing all you made


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 25, 2012)

Making jelly is not difficult just time consuming.  The pear took awhile because we had about 35 gallons to peel first.  That took about 4 hours.  Once all the pears were cut, it only took about 30-45 from start to finish to make the jelly.   However, we've made some that only produced about 4 pints - that didn't take as long.

A very sad day at The Chunky Dunk - I got home yesterday and found my blue Maran (she won BV in Beaumont, Tx earlier this year) dead   No signs of injury and she didn't appear to be egg bound.  I have fans in my coop and put ice bottles in their waterers.  Is it possible a roo might have smothered her?  (maybe in combination with the heat?)  She had no odd smell to her.  She appeared fine the day before and even a couple of hours before I found her.  I don't know if a roo smothered.  I have no idea.  She was only 1 yr old, so she was in her prime.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry about your hen. 

Maybe I'll have to look up some jelly recipes. I'll have to figure out what flavor I want to try to make though, which of course will be affected by seeing how much the fruit costs.


----------



## elevan (Jul 25, 2012)

It appears that today has been one of those days that being a farmer sucks for quite a few members.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm still upset about my hen , but now I have a valid excuse to order a few more, right? .  I'm actually going to trade a BCM roo with a friend of mine for one of her hens.  I'd like to start planning my breeding project of olive-eggers for next spring, so that means building up my EE population (again).  I'll order more BCMs this fall when it cools off (maybe December ) and will hopefully be able to start my own breeding of BCM next year - an incubator is on my "Santa" list, along with an Excalibor dehydrator.  If it will ever stop raining on the weekend (yes, we probably still need the rain), hopefully, we can get the roof finished on the teenager coop n/k/a my breeding pens.

Got home last night to clean up the mess my sister had made when she was at my place making jelly.  I love her to death, but dang it she doesn't know how to clean   could she not feel that the blasted table was still )(#$(^&# sticky when she finished??  Oh, well, I guess.  

We now have about 50 pints of jelly - I'm sick of jelly.  We have plain pear, apple-pear-cinnamon, blueberry, strawberry, pina colada, mixed berry, peach, grape, plum-blueberry, and peach butter.  Oh and we have canned pears.  I guess to keep it clean, I will say I have jelly jars coming out of my . . . ears .  We kinda made our own recipes.  You need basics, fruit, sure-jell (or pectin), and water or juice.  We used strawberry daquari mix and strawberry juice for the strawberry.  The pears made their own juice.  We found a peach drink to use for peach juice, and so on.  We even found watermelon juice to use for the watermelon jelly, but we haven't done that yet.  We still have 2 pears trees out in the front yard we need to pick this weekend.  I'd like to try to make pear butter - but I don't know if I'm up to it.

On the pears, I lucked out - I got about 30 gallons of pears for free - a lady posted on our local free cycle group that anyone who wanted to could come pick them for free.  The other fruit we used comp ads at Walmart - most of the strawberries and peaches we got for a really good price.  My sister even found an ad for a sale on the canning jars, which Walmart matched.  The blueberries I had gone with a friend in June and picked at a blueberry farm.

Between the rain and the jelly making, my outside work - mainly the roof to the teenager coop - has been suffering.  I hoping we can get that either finished or very close to finished this weekend. 

I'm headed out to Brookshire this evening after work to trim a lady's goat's hooves.  She posted an ad on CL asking for help and when I called her she stated couldn't get anyone to come out and help her.  She said she takes in rescue animals and she's called several people she knows who do horse hooves and such and no one will call her back.  I've got a friend of mine who is going with me (since I don't know this lady I'd like to try to stay safe - although on second thought - with all the crazy things I did after my divorce and didn't worry about my safety, I'm surprised at myself now that I would consider that - go figure )  I'm going to tell her about this site, maybe she can find someone closer to her that can help.  She said she's pretty sure she could do it herself, but the buck is just so large she doesn't know if she can keep him still and trim at the same time - We'll see.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 26, 2012)

The ex is at my house watching the kids today since he's not working today  (it's actually not his fault this time ) and I just get a text from him . . . 'can I kill your son?' why when the children are bad are they always mine?  I replied 'I don't have a son.' I say when they are bad they are all his.  His reply 'well, not anymore.'  great.  my response 'what'd he do now?'  His response "Just being himself."    

Am I going to Hell for enjoying this? I don't think so.  I think there is a special place in ex-wife, single mom Heaven for me :bun


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 26, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> The ex is at my house watching the kids today since he's not working today  (it's actually not his fault this time ) and I just get a text from him . . . 'can I kill your son?' why when the children are bad are they always mine?  I replied 'I don't have a son.' I say when they are bad they are all his.  His reply 'well, not anymore.'  great.  my response 'what'd he do now?'  His response "Just being himself."
> 
> Am I going to Hell for enjoying this? I don't think so.  I think there is a special place in ex-wife, single mom Heaven for me :bun




When the kids are being especially annoying  I tell them it's a Marlow trait! DH and my FIL can talk your heads off! Neither of them can go anyone without seeing someone they know and have to stop and talk to. I was a good, quiet kid who didn't get in trouble. Dh was not! He didn't get in serious trouble but we definately were different personalities as kids, and even now. DH pulls the same thing when the kids are acting up, it's "go get your son" when one of them acts up.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 26, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> The ex is at my house watching the kids today since he's not working today  (it's actually not his fault this time ) and I just get a text from him . . . 'can I kill your son?' why when the children are bad are they always mine?  I replied 'I don't have a son.' I say when they are bad they are all his.  His reply 'well, not anymore.'  great.  my response 'what'd he do now?'  His response "Just being himself."
> 
> Am I going to Hell for enjoying this? I don't think so.  I think there is a special place in ex-wife, single mom Heaven for me :bun


LOL ^^

Sounds fun. hehe


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, I've started another project from Hell.  Expanding the goat fence.  Here I thought I would just go out, dig some holes, and *poof* be done.  I must have been high at the time - or at least heavily medicated.  This is not the craziest project I've started, but I think it's pretty close.  The original plan was to dig some new holes and just pull up the old fence and move it (when I say old, I mean that it's only been up since I've had the goats - about 4 months) to the new spot.  Well, I haven't even begun to move the old fence yet.  I first had to start pulling and chopping down weeds, brush, and THE scariest briers you have ever seen that had been allowed to grow unchecked for 20+ years.

Well, let's just say - I got 'er done!!!  I didn't take "before" pics, but I did take "after" pics and although the piles don't look HUGE - I did it all myself so I'm very happy with the work that got done over the weekend.  It was hot as heck and my sister's bday was Saturday so I spent most of the day with her and didn't get started until about 5 pm Saturday and worked til dark.  Sunday I got started about 2 and worked until about 5:30.  Went inside and watched a movie with the kids and then went back outside about 7:30 and worked til 10 in the chicken coop.  Cleaned all the next boxes (took out hay, scraped poop), applied 7 dust and put down clean shavings in all boxes.  Then took down and washed out waterers (I LOVE my hanging, automatic waterers but I just put in vitamins and electrolytes a few days ago so they all needed to be scrubbed).  Checked everyone for bugs, colds, leg bands, toe nails, and made a mental note of who was going to need to be bathed for the show in September.

Here are some after pics.  Once we get the fence up it will just about triple the goats' foraging space.  This growth is 20+ years old, so I think they will have plenty for awhile.  In the meantime, I'm starting to research feed options in order to determine what is best for them.  















[/img]









The first two piles will be burned as soon as they dry out - hopefully by this weekend.  The third pile is old fencing and boards with nails.  This will be hauled to the dump - again, hopefully this weekend.

As a side note - working outside in this heat makes a fat girl very thankful for Monkey Butt powder!!!

The next pic will give you an idea of where the fence will go - this plan is different from the original also.  We had to take out the old corner post - which also happened to be the corner post to my chicken run and put a new one in.  However instead of running the fence along the original fence line, we decided it would be easier (hopefully a few less tree roots) if we came out about 6 feet and just ran the fence diagonally down to where the old fence ended - I know, it doesn't make much sense, but I'll try to get better before pics this weekend and some pics after the work is finished.  

Anyway, I hadn't planned on taking out the corner post (corner of the chicken run) but it had to be done and in the process I discovered just how ratty the old run fencing is - hopefully this can wait to be replaced until the Spring.  The first project that has to be finished is this goat fence.  The second is the roof on the teenager coop n/k/a breeding pens.  In the meantime I just found out there is a show in La Grange on September 1 and I have 1 cockeral, 1 hen, and 6 pullets I would like to show - so I've got to start prepping for that.  I still need a tall cage for my cock and maybe 1 more longer cage for the pullets.  SOOOOO much to do.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 30, 2012)

wow you were a busy bee this weekend, looks GREAT  
I have my to do list but I have not started yet


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 31, 2012)

so I feed the goats last night and decided they needed their hooves trimmed.  I trimmed Daisi and Momma Goat but then it got too dark to do Dafni.  She might have to wait until the weekend.  I dropped my son off this morning at a girlfriend's house.  She is going to keep him for a few days.  My daughter spent the night last night with my sister and my nephews.  (I'm hoping she will want to spend the night over there again tonight )  The ex wants to come over and spend some "quality" time with me I told him I would rather him come over and put in posts of the goat fence 

With my son gone I can sleep in the middle of my bed - yes, he sleeps with me.  I have co-slept with my kids since day one.  My daughter moved out when I felt it was dangerous with her to sleep with us once I got so big with my son.  My son now sleeps with me - he will be moving out VERY soon!!! (and NO, not because I'm pregnant - I'd have to admit myself somewhere) I have a king sized bed and my king sized ass is always sleeping on the edge of the bed   My daughter was and is very independent and LOVES her own bed and room.  My son - well, my sister likes to say that he's so far up my ass than if I turn sharply I would break his neck  sad, but true.  I've tried putting him in his bed after he falls asleep, but he wakes up in the middle of the night and comes back - he's like a damn boomerang!  I'd be glad to take him back to his room if I was aware he was getting in the bed, but I'm usually so tired I could have a freight train run through my bedroom and I wouldn't know it.  If I do roll over and discover he's there, I'm so tired by the time I realize he's there, I'm already falling back asleep.  Yes, yes, I'm aware of the pros and cons of co-sleeping - but I figure he's 6 - if he still there at 18, we have a problem   just kidding!!! I want the boy in his own bed! but how do I do it???? I've heard duct tape is good for everything  . . . and if I used the camouflage duct tape would he even see that I used it?? You know what? I love my boy and he is a VERY good snuggler - but, yes, I can't really afford counseling for him because I didn't make him sleep in his own bed - I mean, really, if I spend all my money on his counseling, I won't have money for more animals, right?  

Anyway, how did I get on this topic . . . I've got to trim Dafni's hooves and I need to look at my meds log, but I think it's time for Momma Goat's last round of Ivomec and Daisi's and Dafni's second round - but it might have to wait until tomorrow too.  I'd like to be able to go home, feed, and go straight to bed . . . in the middle with pillow around me, oh, and my phone so I could play my Zombie game without interruptions, but then, I'm also behind on my reading, but there's also laundry to do and the kitchen needs to be cleaned . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 31, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> so I feed the goats last night and decided they needed their hooves trimmed.  I trimmed Daisi and Momma Goat but then it got too dark to do Dafni.  She might have to wait until the weekend.  I dropped my son off this morning at a girlfriend's house.  She is going to keep him for a few days.  My daughter spent the night last night with my sister and my nephews.  (I'm hoping she will want to spend the night over there again tonight )  The ex wants to come over and spend some "quality" time with me I told him I would rather him come over and put in posts of the goat fence
> 
> With my son gone I can sleep in the middle of my bed - yes, he sleeps with me.  I have co-slept with my kids since day one.  My daughter moved out when I felt it was dangerous with her to sleep with us once I got so big with my son.  My son now sleeps with me - he will be moving out VERY soon!!! (and NO, not because I'm pregnant - I'd have to admit myself somewhere) I have a king sized bed and my king sized ass is always sleeping on the edge of the bed   My daughter was and is very independent and LOVES her own bed and room.  My son - well, my sister likes to say that he's so far up my ass than if I turn sharply I would break his neck  sad, but true.  I've tried putting him in his bed after he falls asleep, but he wakes up in the middle of the night and comes back - he's like a damn boomerang!  I'd be glad to take him back to his room if I was aware he was getting in the bed, but I'm usually so tired I could have a freight train run through my bedroom and I wouldn't know it.  If I do roll over and discover he's there, I'm so tired by the time I realize he's there, I'm already falling back asleep.  Yes, yes, I'm aware of the pros and cons of co-sleeping - but I figure he's 6 - if he still there at 18, we have a problem   just kidding!!! I want the boy in his own bed! but how do I do it???? I've heard duct tape is good for everything  . . . and if I used the camouflage duct tape would he even see that I used it?? You know what? I love my boy and he is a VERY good snuggler - but, yes, I can't really afford counseling for him because I didn't make him sleep in his own bed - I mean, really, if I spend all my money on his counseling, I won't have money for more animals, right?
> 
> Anyway, how did I get on this topic . . . I've got to trim Dafni's hooves and I need to look at my meds log, but I think it's time for Momma Goat's last round of Ivomec and Daisi's and Dafni's second round - but it might have to wait until tomorrow too.  I'd like to be able to go home, feed, and go straight to bed . . . in the middle with pillow around me, oh, and my phone so I could play my Zombie game without interruptions, but then, I'm also behind on my reading, but there's also laundry to do and the kitchen needs to be cleaned . . .


Really, really funny post. ^^^ Doing good on the fence. I trimmed all but the bucks hooves yesterday too.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't help with the cosleeping issue. Our youngest is in our room but he has his own bed in there. If both of your kids were the dame gender I would recommend letting them share a bed (my 2 oldest boys do and it works well), but I don't see that as an option with 1 of each gender. What about letting him have his own room and bed and laying down with him in his bed till he falls asleep at night then going back to your bed. Maybe get him a large stuffed animal to cuddle with too? We (either me or DH) used to have to lay down with the older boys till they went to sleep when we first put them in their bed together. Now they go to sleep on their own in their room. The only time the boys are in our bed is at naptimes during the day or if they wake up too early in the morning and we want them to go back to sleep for a while longer. Then with a queen size bed it's a bit crowded when we are all trying to be in bed together!


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Marlow.  We've tried falling asleep with him in his bed.  After we (whoever is in the bed with him) come back to my bed, Nic still somehow ends up back in my bed.  He told me the other night that I needed to get daddy another room with a lock on the door so daddy can't come and get in 'our' bed . . .I'm thinking it's definitely time to try again   I've also tried the stuffed animal thing.  Not only does he end up back in my bed, but the stuffed animal does too!!  Oh well, I guess.  I keep telling myself that one day I'll look back on these days and miss them . . . but it's gonna be a looooong while   He's my baby tho, so I know that's making it even more difficult  and the fact that he snuggles so good


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok well yesterday evening I fed everyone in the main trough instead of feeding individually.  It's just taking so freaking long - 30 minutes for 3 goats to eat.  

It's mainly Momma Goat that takes so long.  Daisi and Dafni gobble their food up, but Momma Goat eats like an old lady. I refuse to wake up before 5 am to milk and or to feed animals so something's gotta give.  (I've decided I'm probably not going to keep Momma Goat anyway.  She's got a blown and double teat and she's a PITA to milk.  She dropped twin girls her first time and twin boys her second time, so I'd like to breed my buck to her and she what she drops the third time.) 

Anyway, I'm thinking I might give them 10 minutes each on the stand and then feed the rest in the main feeder.  I felt so guilty last night dumping in all in the main feeder.  I feel like I was neglecting them 

I posted pics of everyone under the Feeding topic "How do I tell if they are overweight" If ya'll would like to take a look-see and give me feed back.  Yes, please give me faults and pluses.  These were given to me free and are not show quality - but would like to know if they are worth keeping once I start adding to my herd or if I should just find a new home for them. I guess I could breed them for meat babies, but I would probably need to breed them to a boar buck since I'm not sure how much meat I would get from a dairy goat.

Feedback and thoughts are very welcome - you are not going to hurt my feelings - you would have to get through my thick skin and "fluff" first   Anyway, like I said they were free and I've already made up my mind that Momma Goat needs a new home.  Even when I lock the twins up at night I'm only getting about 3 cups of milk in the morning from her.  IMO that's not worth the cost of feed.  Daisi is a FF, so I'd like to breed her once more and she how she does - but she's only putting out about 3 cups when I keep Pikachu off her at night.  

Maybe I will continue to put them on the stand in the AM when I milk, but feed from the main trough in the evenings.  

Anyway, I'm getting 3 more hens this week and will be getting rid of a roo during the show in LaGrange - I'm so excited about the show.  It will only be my second as an exhibitor.  I keep forgetting to find it - I just send a text to someone to remind me about it tonight.  I don't know when it expires and will need to make sure it's current for the show.  I remember the gentleman came out sometime last year during the summer, but can't remember exactly when.  I will find the certificate and add it to my new handy dandy records notebook I made.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just got called into the Office Manager's office.   Our AWESOMEST (yes, I know it's not a word, but it should be) IT lady is leaving and our head IT guy suggested I be her replacement until they can find someone new!!! I am SHOCKED to say the least - although I know Word quite well and Summation ok, I'm in no way, shape or form anywhere near an "IT" person.  I know how to look at porn and goat and chicken sites - no, not at the same time, but that's about it.  He said I am the best person in the office to ask because I get along with just about everyone and know how to let the attitudes roll off of me.  I know it's a compliment and I am taking it as one - but I'm SUPER nervous about it.  And the Office Manager has also asked me to be trained as the receptionist back up.  That's no biggie I told her - I'm really good at hanging up on people.

Please say a little prayer for me 'cause I'm sure to piss people off with this one. . .


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 1, 2012)

I love reading your journal you say what some us think


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I talked to the Office Manager this morning as I'm a bit nervous about the "IT" thing.  She still has to talk to the shareholder on the team and I'm pretty sure he will say no, but she said if he says yes, they will provide some training for me.  This made me feel a bit better.

None of my friends are jumping at the chance to come over this weekend and help finish the goat fence or help finish the roof to the teenager coop or bath my roo.  I wonder why???? These city folks just don't know what fun is


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 2, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> Well I talked to the Office Manager this morning as I'm a bit nervous about the "IT" thing.  She still has to talk to the shareholder on the team and I'm pretty sure he will say no, but she said if he says yes, they will provide some training for me.  This made me feel a bit better.
> 
> None of my friends are jumping at the chance to come over this weekend and help finish the goat fence or help finish the roof to the teenager coop or bath my roo.  I wonder why???? These city folks just don't know what fun is


if I didn't live so far away, I would come help


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Autumn - I'm sure we'd have a blast too and with the big pile of brush I have to burn once it gets dusk, we could have a nice wiener roast!! 

This weekend (in my down time ) I'm gonna start planning the fall garden.  I learned a lot from my spring garden.  I was planting in wide rows, which seemed to work out well, but my aisles kept getting smaller and smaller - I definitely need to measure and mark my rows first.  I finally gave up and starting walking on the rows.  No tomatoes this fall - I'm tomato'd out.  I'd like to plant beets, carrots, squash, green beans, black eyed peas, and maybe some more radishes.  Grannie and I love those things!!  

So maybe next weekend we will start tilling the garden up and hauling in chicken poo from the old coop.  I read on a forum today somewhere that some people put their compost piles in their chicken runs - I think I'm gonna try that idea.  I have one compost pile already, but I keep forgetting to turn it.  So maybe I'll empty that one out and just start another there and one in the chicken run.  Who knows????


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 3, 2012)

Was supposed to get 3 more EE hens today from a lady who works not too far from me but her oven broke last night and she forgot to bring the birds today   oh well, I'll get this next week - I guess I can wait   thinking about setting my alarm for 6 am tomorrow morning so we can get a start on the fence before it gets too hot.  

I HAVE NO KIDS THIS WEEKEND!!!!!  there will be lots of debauchery!!!!    in between the work, that is - no fun til the work is done!!!! 

I asked my daughter for 2 days to make sure her room was clean before they left this morning.  I went in there this morning to wake her up and jeez her room was a mess.  I said "I thought I told you to get this cleaned before you left" she said "I did, you see the spot where I picked up the barbies?"  Great - a spot.  

I'm going to try to make it to church Sunday, but gosh dang it (see I can use nice words when I want too)!! I've got soooo much that needs to be done and with only having Saturday and Sunday to do it in, being in church for several hours  takes a bite out of that time.  I know, I know, I really need to go though.  Maybe in all the building I'm doing, I could just add a church to the property somewhere??? or maybe at least some sort of alter????  I wonder . . . .


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 6, 2012)

Got soooo much done this weekend  It was so nice to have a kid-free weekend  I never had to stop and threaten to kill anyone or send anyone to their rooms or argue about watching a movie or playing the PS3.  Someone remind me again why I wanted children?????   oh yeah, they are the love of my life, I can't imagine my life without them   We pick up the kids this evening.  I am looking forward to seeing them.  Maybe we will play Operation or Jenga this evening.  If they don't want to do that I'll see if they want to practice their reading and multiplication to start getting ready for school. - hhhhhmmmmm, I wonder, which will they choose 

Let's see we finished the fence.  It's not the straightest thing I've ever put up, but it's a fence - I am sooooo happy with it .  This gave them at least 3 times the area they had.  I'm just really so ecstatic about it.  No one really understand except for other animal people  


















Also got everyone wormed again.  Gave Momma Goat her last dose and Dafni and Daisi got their second dose.  I gave them some apple treats afterwards, so hopefully they forgave me.  I also got windows cut in my goat house, which wasn't on the list, but since I didn't have kids, I was in 'get 'er done' mode.

Before:








After:








Before:








After:








Oh my gosh it's sooooo much cooler in there now!!! It was like an oven in there before.  No breeze whatsoever.  I would be drenched in sweat in just a few minutes.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 6, 2012)

Let's see, what else?? oh yeah, the ex got the roof up on the teenager coop a/k/a breeding pens.  It's not got tar paper or shingles yet, but the roof in on and it's solid.  Didn't get any pics of that - it started to rain.

I also was able to finish putting tin around the bottom of my coop.

Here's a kinda before shot (should have taken the pic before I started working, but didn't think about it)








Here's after:








This serves several purposes.  (1) It's underground about 6 inches to hopefully deter anything from digging in (the tin is about 1 foot from the edge of the building all the way around the building underground) (2) It also helps protect the wood from getting all wet from the rain (3) I (too late) discovered that when I built my coop, I built it downstream of the river that comes thru when it rains, so this prevents the water from seeping under the walls and door frame - which made an absolute horrible mess in my coop.  

And, of course, while we were outside working our tails off in the heat, here's what everyone else was doing.

















Shouldn't there be some sort of livestock law that when your owners are out busting their tails to try to make your life better, you've at least got to stand up ??? 

Oh, I didn't get the roo bathed, but I'm still very happy with all the work we got done.  Oh, and we also got to get in the pool with no children - I'd forgotten how relaxing that could be - and we actually got to watch a couple of rated R movies!!!! Act of Valor - very, very good, but made me cry - Piranha DD - awesome, but you've got to like these kind of cheesy "horror" movies.

Oh, and Friday we picked up a free frig that someone was getting rid of (they bought a new one).  The ex is going to change out amp thingies (from a 15 to a 21 - he's an electrician so he knows about these things) and this week his boss may be giving us a free upright freezer!! I'm very excited.  I will have a place to freeze more water for the chicken waterers and will be able to get all my frozen goods out of my mom's freezer.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 6, 2012)

Well anytime we are working out tales off for the goats (typically cutting brush for them and hauling it to their pen) they stand around and holler at us everytime we got by the pen! But they do that even if we just step outside the back door too! They are some spoilt goats! Even our newest doe Bailey is getting to where she will bleat at us, she is so quiet though that you barely hear her over the loud mouth boys!

Glad to see all the work you got done (I can't see your first set of pictures though of the fence and windows). I can't even imagine a kid free weekend. The closest we get is the weekends when the oldest 2 boys are at my inlaws, it just leaves us with my youngest son and I swear he is the most troublesome ! If you try to get something done outside with him around you have to constantly make sure you know where he is because he will walk off and go exploring.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 6, 2012)

reloaded pics.

Yeah, my girls usually stand there crying to be let out.  Even after we finished the fence they still wanted out!! spoiled things


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 6, 2012)

I can see the pictures now!  It looks good.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 6, 2012)

the ex just brought the kids by the office for a surprise visit.  Didn't realized how much I missed the kiddos 'til I saw them again!!! Wanted to cry - and they've only been gone 2 days - I'm such a sap


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 6, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> the ex just brought the kids by the office for a surprise visit.  Didn't realized how much I missed the kiddos 'til I saw them again!!! Wanted to cry - and they've only been gone 2 days - I'm such a sap


No it just means you are a good mommy who loves her children and missed them even if you were so busy while they were gone to realize it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 7, 2012)

whenever I am doing things for the goats mine have to be right there being nosey the rotten brats


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 7, 2012)

ok, after being in the car for 10 minutes with the kids yesterday, I was ready to kill them.  My exMIL didn't feed them dinner knowing they were about to be in the car for almost 3 hours at dinner time   Ex went thru McDonald's and that helped quite a bit 

I'm staying in town tonight at a friend's house so I can go inspect a goat I'm thinking about getting.  I'm looking forward to another kid-free evening.  Maybe I need to talk to my dr about increasing the dosage of my "happy pills" - or it could be I'm pmsing too - either way I'm just getting to pissy too quickly lately - maybe I need more down time, but there's just too much to do.  

And last night, while checking my birds out I discover a lot of black dots on my roo that I want to show in 2 weeks   I'm not sure what's wrong - I don't think its fowl pox from the pics.  I have a breeder sending the pics to a judge she knows to see what he thinks.  She also thinks the roo might be DQ anyway because he's got a side sprig - although I truly appreciate her being honest with me - this is just not something I wanted to hear - I mean, yes, I want to know if my birds have DQs, but that doesn't mean I have to be happy about it   

I'm going to separate Mr. Roo tonight and see if maybe is just the other roos pecking him.  He is just starting to come into his own and I'm pretty sure the older roos are not happy about it.

Anyway, here are a couple of pics of the doe I'm going to go meet tonight.  Her name is Masey.  I'll take more pics tonight and post them tomorrow to get better feedback about her.  She's 3/4 Lamancha and 1/4 Nubian (I want this mix and I'd also like a Nubian/Saanen mix or a Saanen/Lamancha/Nubian mix).  She is a FF and is making about 3/4 a gallon a day - which means I could start experimenting with cheese pretty soon.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 7, 2012)

sounds like he is getting pecked to me and I like the doe nice udder size too


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, I went and met Masey - she's super sweet and a great milker. I've decided to sell Momma Goat and one of her bucks to make up for some the cost of Masey. Momma Goat is just not producing the amount of milk I'd like to see (she's been a great mom tho) and that double teat has a great flow - it just flows in different directions.  You have to hold the bucket up very close to her udder so you get both streams of milk in there and I just don't want to keep having to do that.  I've posted her in the 'Sell' section on BYH, BYC and in the local CL.  Wish me luck.  

I really like Masey and think she'd be perfect for me.  We'll see.  I've made up my mind that if I don't sell Momma Goat and Oreo, that I'm not going to get Masey.  That's alot of money with school starting right around the corner.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 8, 2012)

I understand that I just finished school shopping I think, I hope  it has been years since I have had to do this. I am raising my cousin who lost his parents and is 14. My kids are grown with kids of there own


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 8, 2012)

that's AWESOME of you to do that!!!  I know I really want her, but I also keep telling me that there are things I NEED more - school supplies, school clothes, money for school lunches (even though I'm a single mom, I don't qualify for free or reduced lunches ) and the car needs to go in the shop and I need a new registration sticker - oh, and I need feed for the animals.  

I'm also seriously considering getting rid of a few birds too.  I've got a couple of hens that aren't growing the way I'd like them to and since I can't make myself send a hen to freezer camp, I'm gonna see if I can find them a new home.  I'm going to take to Black Maran hens to the show in 2 weeks and then sell them. I guess getting rid of 4 is better than nothing.  I'll have a couple of BCM roos I'll be getting rid of too so that will help.  I've got a dog I need to find a home for, but she's just so sweet I have a hard time wanting to let her go, but it's one less mouth to feed, especially since getting rid of the kids is not an option  and the ex husband won't seem to stay away  (but he does come in handy)


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 9, 2012)

so last night at my house it was boys against girls for a game of Sequence. After the boys beat us 5-0, my son sits up in his chair and yells "Yeah, that's why we're the roosters and y'all are the hens!" REALLY???? his dad tried to tell him that was considered rude, but he was laughing too hard to really get the point across.

We need rain!!! I'm going to start working on the garden this weekend to get it ready to plant for fall.  I think I'm going to just rip up all the plants and take them into the chicken run.  I'd like to till them back into the ground, but I don't think my tiller is strong enough - I'd love to have a one of my own (I borrow my grandmother's) and have it be one of those that you can guide with one hand.  This was definitely takes some muscles to use, but it does get the job done.  I'm going to expand the garden but I don't know if I want to do it for the fall garden or not.  I think I'm going to try different little plots for different things, have a plot for black eyed peas, plot for green beans, etc., but I have completely decided.  I'd like to have fence up around each different plot (damn deer), but that would be a lot of work, so I may just expand what I have and try to rotate my sections each season.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 9, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> so last night at my house it was boys against girls for a game of Sequence. After the boys beat us 5-0, my son sits up in his chair and yells "Yeah, that's why we're the roosters and y'all are the hens!" REALLY???? his dad tried to tell him that was considered rude, but he was laughing too hard to really get the point across.
> 
> We need rain!!! I'm going to start working on the garden this weekend to get it ready to plant for fall.  I think I'm going to just rip up all the plants and take them into the chicken run.  I'd like to till them back into the ground, but I don't think my tiller is strong enough - I'd love to have a one of my own (I borrow my grandmother's) and have it be one of those that you can guide with one hand.  This was definitely takes some muscles to use, but it does get the job done.  I'm going to expand the garden but I don't know if I want to do it for the fall garden or not.  I think I'm going to try different little plots for different things, have a plot for black eyed peas, plot for green beans, etc., but I have completely decided.  I'd like to have fence up around each different plot (damn deer), but that would be a lot of work, so I may just expand what I have and try to rotate my sections each season.


 Aren't kids great? It's even harder when they make us laugh, when it's really not funny. Here in Oregon, we are so happy when it doesn't rain for awhile. As most of our months are rain. Good luck with the tilling. Hope you can get a tiller of your own. We have to borrow too. I hate doing that. I always pray that nothing goes wrong while borrowing it. Hope the deer stay out. Good luck with the garden!


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 9, 2012)

out of the mouths of babes right 
when you get down with your fall garden come do mine ok


----------



## elevan (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> out of the mouths of babes right
> when you get down with your fall garden come do mine ok


 Now why the heck didn't I think of having my garden done for me?


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 10, 2012)

AP & FTLG - I'm there!! ' cause, of course, I have nothing else to do 

So here's the latest news!! - my mom called me yesterday on my way home and asked me if I'd heard about this

http://brokencontrollers.com/polk-co-pot-field-bust-one-of-largest-in-texas-history-t40243703.php

Can you believe it??? I don't believe it myself  - this was found within 10 miles from my place!!  Damn!! and here I thought i had that crap hid   I did tell y'all I was planting a fall garden


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 10, 2012)

oh, and I'm starting the design for the new add on for the trailer.  I'm supposed to hear back about the new trailer today, but I'm almost kinda looking forwarding to building onto what I have - just so I can get exactly what I want.  I wish I could draw, so I could post a picture of what I was thinking about so I could get feedback, but right now the room will be about 12'x36' and include a walk in pantry; a "wet mud" area where we can store boots, shoes, umbrellas, etc.; space for a (hopefully) new front load washer and dryer; and counter space along an entire wall so I have plenty of room for seedlings.  I'd also like a place/closet to store my vacuum, mop and broom.  I'm thinking the washer and dryer will go in the middle of the wall with cabinets along both sides.  I'm thinking windows above the counter, but I can't decide if I want any cabinets hanging on the wall or just the windows.  

The design is still definitely a work in progress.  I've been looking on pinterest to get ideas for the room and I've been starting to research building.  I know the basics (I did build my own chicken coop) but I know it's going to be a little bit more difficult, so we will see.  

I'm almost hoping I don't get approved for the new trailer


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 10, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> oh, and I'm starting the design for the new add on for the trailer.  I'm supposed to hear back about the new trailer today, but I'm almost kinda looking forwarding to building onto what I have - just so I can get exactly what I want.  I wish I could draw, so I could post a picture of what I was thinking about so I could get feedback, but right now the room will be about 12'x36' and include a walk in pantry; a "wet mud" area where we can store boots, shoes, umbrellas, etc.; space for a (hopefully) new front load washer and dryer; and counter space along an entire wall so I have plenty of room for seedlings.  I'd also like a place/closet to store my vacuum, mop and broom.  I'm thinking the washer and dryer will go in the middle of the wall with cabinets along both sides.  I'm thinking windows above the counter, but I can't decide if I want any cabinets hanging on the wall or just the windows.
> 
> The design is still definitely a work in progress.  I've been looking on pinterest to get ideas for the room and I've been starting to research building.  I know the basics (I did build my own chicken coop) but I know it's going to be a little bit more difficult, so we will see.
> 
> I'm almost hoping I don't get approved for the new trailer


Wow, sounds like you have been planning this for a while. Congrats that it's moving forward. Do you think you can take before and after pictures? Would love to see those.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 10, 2012)

just remember you can never have enough outlets I can see it from your description. I would place some windows but you will need the cabinets I am thinking


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will try to make some sort of drawing and post it so y'all can see and give feedback.  Definitely need windows!! Love to be able to see the outside. As far as the outlets go, the ex is an electrician so I know I will have plenty of outlets, recessed lighting, - "whatever your little heart desires" as he says (he trying to get back in my good graces    Will definitely be taking before and after photos.  

Just put fedex box up front to be picked up by the fedex man (hotty alert!!) going to Pan American Vet Labs to get all 3 girls tested for CAE and CL.  -- say a little prayer - I am completely confident they will come back negative for both 

Sold Momma Goat yesterday to a man who just wanted her basically to make babies since she's got a double teat she's definitely not gonna be a favorite milker but he said he didn't mind.  I didn't like his personality too much - very "macho" but from what he and his wife were saying and the way he was checking Momma Goat over (and I got his number from a woman I know and she said he takes very good care of his animals) I felt like he knew what he was talking about - I didn't get the feeling that he mistreats his goats - just a "I'm the man and you're the woman" mentality.  Maybe he just wasn't a "people" person, but I will be checking up on her and I also told him that if he decided he didn't want to mess with her and her special teat  that he could just let me know and I would buy her back.

Got the garden torn down.  I was going to start tilling, but I forgot I'm supposed to be helping a girlfriend clean her house   she's my best friend, but she's is completely not motivated and is a hoarder and her daughter and SIL pretty much trashed her house while they were living with her and I've helped her before but it always ends up back to how it was before and a complete waste of time, but helping her makes her happy and right now she needs all the happiness she can get.  Her 18 year old daughter (who has droppoed out of high school and is married to a addict / con-artist who is twice her age and has no job to help support his wife and maybe baby (they're not sure who the father is because she was also sleeping with my other best friends 18 year old son - IT'S A MESS!! ) is 4 months pregnant.  but there is not enough space on this form for me to talk about this situation.  

But I'll be getting my new goat this week and she will need to be milked twice a day, so I've told my girlfriend I can't stay all weekend.  I've got too much to do at my place.  So we'll see.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 13, 2012)

to you and  your BF too 
 on you getting your new and selling Momma


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 14, 2012)

damn mechanic.  I dropped my car off before they opened this morning.  I called this morning to make sure they found the keys (had to stick them under a door since they don't have a drop box) and then I called at 4 to check on the status.  He said - oh, I haven't even driven it yet today.  I had so much left over from yesterday I haven't gotten to today's stuff yet but I'll get to it before we close (6 pm) - I had to  

I already had to get the ex to follow me there and then drop me off at the office.  Now I'll be spending the night here in town (on the ex's bday, which he isn't real happy about-but ask me how much I care right now - hey, I've already got my reserved seat in Hell, remember??) and hopefully will be able to wash my clothes and it will hopefully be ready tomorrow as I don't have another day right now that I'd be able to take it.  Can't do it at the end of the month 'cause I've got to pay mortgage and car and insurance and I need to have it done now (before I spend the money) before the dang thing falls apart on me.  It's shaking really bad at 60 mph and it would stop once you got to 70, but now it's doing it at 70 too so I'm sure it will be just a matter of time before it's doing it at 80 mph (I'm just guessing of course - I would never drive that fast ) - I'm glad my girlfriend isn't standing over my shoulder reading this because she would be hit by lightning right about now  . . . anyway, I haven't gotten a speeding ticket in awhile . . . knock on wood

I'm saying a little prayer that whatever it is it (1) either won't cost too much to repair or (2) my ex can do the work once the mechanic determines what the problem is.  If he tells me it's because it doesn't get cleaned enough, I'm screwed.   My car stays filthy - between 2 kids and hay and feed and hauling goats and chickens in it, it stays pretty dirty.  Hell, it's the dirt, hay, spilled feed, stickers, and melted crayon that is holding it together !!!

I love my car!!

Kids are looking forward to school starting. We'll get school supplies this Thursday when I'm off (kids' have their yearly well check ups (and I think there are shots due) and dentists appts) and will wait until this weekend to get clothes.  I went the DS clothes this weekend and he doesn't need much.  Mainly socks - where in the holy hell those things keep disappearing to I will never know - I guess now I can say the goats ate them


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 15, 2012)

Got my test results back from the labs for Dafni and Daisi - negative for CAE and CL   For some reason the lab didn't send the results for Momma Goat.  I called this morning and he said he didn't see blood for her so when he returns to the lab this evening he will go thru the trash and see if it is there - I know I sent in three vials - I packed them here at work yesterday and I'm sure my cell mate would have said something about finding a vial of blood laying around had I forgot to put it in the box 

Anyway, I sold Momma Goat this weekend so if the lab tech can't find her blood, her new owner will have to have her tested.  I'm starting to second guess my decision to sell to him.  I sent him a text last night saying I'd gotten the two daughters' results in but not hers and I haven't gotten any response from him  

Talked to the mechanic.  He said I really, really need new tires - well, I knew that.  I guess I'll go get used ones this weekend - unless I can find them on sale somewhere.  He also said my left front wheel bearings were showing excessive wear.  I talked to the ex and he said he can do that so I called the mechanic back and said I'd just pay the $42.50 for the inspection and not the $231 for new wheel bearings - I can use that money to buy tires.

I'm off tomorrow to get the kids' check up - not looking forward to that because I know there will be shots involved.  I know my DD (10) is due for a tetnus  and my DS (6) might be due for some too.  Maybe I will promise them Chucky Cheese for lunch - we haven't been all summer and they've been begging to go.

Went to Goodwill last night and found some pants for my DD, hopefully she will wear them.  She's had clothes issues since she was about old enough to tell me they "fit funny."  We have gone round and round for years - I'm going to talk to the dr tomorrow and see if maybe there's an underlying issue - I don't know why I hadn't thought about it before.  She doesn't like her clothes touching her.  It's not a new things - like I said, it's pretty much been since day 1.  It's VERY aggravating.  She's cut up all her panties so that there is almost no elastic.   She doesn't like pants touching her waist.  She like no design or tags.  Even the cute little shirts that have pictures on the front.  If the design in anyway comes through the material so it touches her on the inside of the shirt, forget it.  She refuses to wear blue jeans.  People tell me just make her wear the clothes.  They don't understand.  The clothes really bother her.  She's not just being difficult.  She will cry, real tears, not just the "fake" ones.  During the summer she pretty much just wears big baggy t-shirts and very loose shorts, but every time we have to start getting ready for school, my blood pressure starts going up.

After losing two babies, I prayed for healthy children.  The God blessed me with very healthy children - however,  my children are a prime example of why you should be careful for what you pray for


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 15, 2012)

just got a text from the guy I sold Momma Goat to.  I feel better now.  I don't understand why he couldn't reply to my text yesterday tho.  Wasn't he just waiting to here from me?  Surely he can't have a life that doesn't revolve around me, right ??? I know, I know.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 15, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> just got a text from the guy I sold Momma Goat to.  I feel better now.  I don't understand why he couldn't reply to my text yesterday tho.  Wasn't he just waiting to here from me?  Surely he can't have a life that doesn't revolve around me, right ??? I know, I know.


I live in an area that has crappy cell phone service. Sometimes I don't get texts till my phone is sitting at a certain place in the house. Lots of times if we get a call on the cell phones here we have to go out and stand in the driveway to get any reception. Same goes for sending texts with us, lots of times I have to stand with the back door open to get the text to send, especially if I am trying to send a picture message. Maybe he didn't get the text till this morning and is just now replying to it.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe so, but he could have just been busy too   but he said she's made a friend already so I'm happy for her.  He said she gave him 80 oz of milk the first time he milked her.  I am doubting that, but I'm not going to argue with him.  I'm glad she's working out for him, but I still don't like his personality.  He said a few things in his texts this morning that I just ignored.  As long as he is taking care of his animals is all that matters really.

Anyway,  just got this book in.  I'll start reading up about constructing a room on the trailer and will start making a list this weekend.  We still have a few small projects to get done in the next month.  This weekend we will finish the breeding pen and get the show birds separated.  We will need to get a buck pen and house built.  I will start pricing materials and figure out a place I can store stuff.  I think if I buy a couple hundred dollars worth of stuff every month maybe it won't be so bad.  I figure we won't start construction until this fall or early spring of next year just because it's so hot and it's going to take me awhile to be able to buy all the material.  I will also need to buy a nail gun, screw using a hammer for all that.  I borrowed my brother's when I built my coop and OMGoodness was that orgasmic!! 

Here's the book that came in today that I will start to read







And then tonight we will watch this.  I think the kids will love it.  






After the drs and dentist appts tomorrow, we will go pick up the new doe, Masey.  I'm very excited!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 20, 2012)

Had drs appts Thursday (kids did fine - no shots   Made an appt for September 13 to see the dr.  The nurses we saw Thursday do think DD has some sensory issues so we will see what the dr has to say)

After drs appt went to Walmart to get missing school supplies.  I was going to wait until this past weekend (tax free weekend) but did not want to mess with the crowds so we went ahead and got the backpacks.  DS got a lego Star Wars and DD found one she loves that goes over one shoulder.  Now with her glasses and "cool" backpack she is excited about the first day.

After Walmart we went and got new tires for the front of the car and new used tires for the back.  Drives much better now.  And found out the owner of the tire shop (whom I also knew through PTO and their youngest is in DS' class) also has goats and would have traded me Momma Goat for some new tires   oh well.  I did take him 2 gallons of goat milk Saturday so he can make cheese.  He has all the rennet and so until I can get me some, he will use my milk to make goat cheese.  He is supposed to call me this week sometimes and let me know when I can come by and get a taste 

(He also talked with my ex about hiring the ex to do some electrical work for him (I told the tire guy, heck, don't pay him cash, we'll work out it in trade for tires).  This would be awesome. It would get the ex some side work, but would also start circulating his name, which would be good too . . . maybe 

After tires, we went home and unloaded school supplies.  Then we drove to Coldspring to see a new dentist.  He was very nice and the kids liked him.  He told me DD had tongue thrush (she pushes at her tongue forward when she swallows instead of pushing at the roof of her mouth) which has caused her teeth to be pushed forward which may mean she will need braces later.  He said if she can retrain herself to swallow correctly, though it may fix itself - which would be a good thing.

After dentist we went to Kingwood and picked up the new goat - Masey - she is very sweet.  Very nice on the milk stand.  DD has even milked her a couple of times already.

Friday my DS woke up at 5:30 with a fever and throwing up so I stayed home Friday.  He is doing better.  I think it was a 24 hour bug because by Saturday afternoon even though he still wouldn't eat he was wanting to go swimming (which I said NO) and back to acting like his regular self.

Finished the teenager coop kna the show coop and moved all my show birds in it.  Will be sending off my entry fee today for the show on the 1st.  I'm excited.  

Started tilling the fall garden yesterday.  Only got about 1/4 of the way finished.  That tiller is not arm friendly so after about 2 hours pushing and pulling it on the cement (we used to call it dirt) I had to stop. When are we gonna get some rain???

Will post pics later.  I'm actually kinda busy today.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 20, 2012)

sounds like we had simuliar weekends


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 20, 2012)

oh yea,  I sold Oreo Saturday to a really good family who is going to leave his "family jewels" intact because they want to try to find him girlfriend later, plus the mom when she suggested to her husband and 3 sons that Oreo get banded they all voted NO - hmmmm, wonder why???? 

Anyway, I think I made friends with the neighbors beside me (we had had trouble last year with their chiuauhas (yeah, I know I spelled it wrong, but it should be spelled 'rat dogs') but come to find out it was their daughter's rat dogs who lived down the street - that is a whole nother, long story).  I sold them some eggs Saturday for $2 a dozen (cheaper than I sell to my customers in the city ($2.50 a dozen), but my neighbors will come and get them whereas with my customers in the city I have to do the packing and delivering and remembering not to leave them in the car (which is the hardest part).  She took the eggs home and then later called and left me a vm.  "Vicki this is Kathy your neighbor.  I just called to tell you that you don't have to take eggs to Houston anymore.  I'll buy whatever you have, just let me know when you get more."  Yup, she took them home and saw them and fell in love   I love my chi, chi's (no, not my boobs, my chickens  

HOWEVER,  he, during our conversation, let it slip that he's put stuff over the fence for the goats   I'll have to keep my eye on that.  I've found things in my goat pen that I'm not sure how they got there, but so far I haven't found any evidence of food, but from what he's said, he's put stuff over ("oh yeah, they've (referring to the goats) eaten watermelon too")  kinda sounds strange out of context but basically he indicated that he's put watermelon over the fence and my goats ate it.  Not sure what else they've put over the fence, but I hope I made it clear that if they want to feed my goats anything it needs to go through me first!!!!  

Oh, oh, oh, and then!! I went down to the pig pen (where my brother's pig is) and the poor thing has lot a ton of weight.  I suspect it's because he is not feeding her properly  but I've sent him a text asking if she needs to be wormed - I don't know that much about pigs - guess I need to check out the pig section here - but maybe I need to offer to buy her from him so I can just start taking care of her.  She is in no condition to be breed (she was supposed to be breed and the babies put in the freezer) and possibly shown, but she's lost quite a bit of weight in the last couple of weeks and I'm pretty sure I know what the cause is


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm so .  I tried calling the school several times yesterday to find out when the deadline is to sign up to run for school board.  Well, the secretary would never answer her phone.  I called today and left a vm.  She called me back now.  The deadline was yesterday   Elections aren't for another 2 years  I'm so pissed.  I guess I will just have to keep trying to make a difference as PTO President, even though I'm supposed to be elected out in September (we are only supposed to hold the office for 2 years, but usually no one else will step up so we've had the same treasurer for about 8 years.) but if it's the only thing I can do, I am going to keep doing it.  I am determined to make a difference in our school and do my best to try to get it back to what it used to be.  Our "new" principal that we got last year (who was a teacher at the school before that) has proven that she's just out to make trouble.  I've caught her in several lies as well as others and our "new" superintendent that signed up at the end of last year, doesn't seem to be much better either.  I'm so tired of these people taking these positions just so they have clout.  Can we please get someone in the position that actually care about the school and want to see it improve?????  

Yesterday, she decided that all the teachers and staff needed to take a tour (on the school bus) of the bus routes (mind you we only have 3).  This is one of the stupidest ideas I've ever heard of.  96% of the teachers and staff grew up in the school and in Leggett.  They know more about the town than she does.  

Sorry about the rant, but I'm just so upset.  I need to think positive and continue to push for changes and continue to try and push parents and teachers to come to meetings and events. 

Oh, and I went downstairs to go out for lunch and discovered I don't have my car key.  My car key is 100 miles away on my kitchen table.  Great.  I will stay in town tonight with a girlfriend and have a courier to pick up my key from my ex's job site tomorrow (He's at my house today).  Yesterday I had to leave early, so my ex picked me up and I left my car here because he was supposed to work today so we were just going to drive in this morning and he would drop me off.  Well, last night he got a call that the parts that were ordered weren't coming in so he didn't have work today, but since we left my car here, he had to drive me to Houston to work.  Tomorrow he will be working so he will take my key with him and I will have a courier go get it for me.  

Meet the teacher went ok last night.  We met Nic's teacher (although we already knew each other), Ms. Rivers.  We started out on bad terms last year over a PTO run in.  We both learned that the other can be a real bitch if need be.  Well, I'm going to think positive and hopefully we will have a great year.

Tomorrow is Harli's 'Meet the Teacher' night.  She'll have 2 teachers again this year.  Her math and science (I think) teacher will be Ms. Jackson, our Pre-K teacher (She's been the pre-K teacher FOREVER, but our wonderful principal made a bunch of changes this year and this is one of them.  Our wonderful, wonderful Pre-K teacher (who loved what she did) is now our 4th & 5th grade math and science teacher.  Ms. Jackson is a wonderful woman, but I know she's not happy about the change, but I know she will do her best.  Have I mentioned our principal is stupid?  Harli's "home room" teacher is new, so we'll meet her tomorrow night.

Another change our principal made was that Pre-K and Kindergarten are now combined.  This is so crazy.  You've got one group of kids that are barely speaking in complete sentences to teaching another group of students the basics of reading and writing.  I just don't see how she's going to effectively teach either group.  Both groups are a handful (at ages 4 & 5) and deserve to have a teacher that doesn't have to bounce back and forth!  Did I mention that our principal doesn't seem to make decision that are in the best interests of the teachers and students?

Don't even get me started on the changes she has made to the special ed teacher (who just happens to be my mother) - Our principal needs to go!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 23, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I'm so .  I tried calling the school several times yesterday to find out when the deadline is to sign up to run for school board.  Well, the secretary would never answer her phone.  I called today and left a vm.  She called me back now.  The deadline was yesterday   Elections aren't for another 2 years  I'm so pissed.  I guess I will just have to keep trying to make a difference as PTO President, even though I'm supposed to be elected out in September (we are only supposed to hold the office for 2 years, but usually no one else will step up so we've had the same treasurer for about 8 years.) but if it's the only thing I can do, I am going to keep doing it.  I am determined to make a difference in our school and do my best to try to get it back to what it used to be.  Our "new" principal that we got last year (who was a teacher at the school before that) has proven that she's just out to make trouble.  I've caught her in several lies as well as others and our "new" superintendent that signed up at the end of last year, doesn't seem to be much better either.  I'm so tired of these people taking these positions just so they have clout.  Can we please get someone in the position that actually care about the school and want to see it improve?????
> 
> Yesterday, she decided that all the teachers and staff needed to take a tour (on the school bus) of the bus routes (mind you we only have 3).  This is one of the stupidest ideas I've ever heard of.  96% of the teachers and staff grew up in the school and in Leggett.  They know more about the town than she does.
> 
> ...


 I am always hear to listen


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you AP.  I stayed in town with a girl friend last night and we went to eat Mexican food and I had 2 peach margaritas so that helped a little  who says alcohol is a bad thing 

So my ex had to milk last night.   OH MY GOODNESS!! I tried to get him to milk over the weekend while I was there to show him how but he wouldn't do it.  I told him there's gonna be times when I'm not here to milk and you are going to have to.  If our DD (whose 10) can do it (and is quite good for never having done it before) you can do it too.  Well, I've been getting about 2 quarts per milking (AM & PM).  I tried explaining over the phone yesterday how he needed to do it.  He said "I know how to milk a goat.  I just can't get my fingers to work right."   I texted him last night and asked him how it went.  He got 1 cup!!!! I don't know if that's all he could get out or if the rest of it went on the ground or if the girls kicked the container over - no idea!! but I'm sure my girls are going to be ready for me to get home tonight.  My poor babies - it's just so hard to get good help these days 

We Meet the Teacher tonight for DD.  She has 2 teachers again this year.  Ms. Jackson, who was our Pre-K teacher forever and who is also my Treasurer for the PTO, will be teaching Math and Science, and Ms. McDuffie, who is new so it will be interesting.  The little post card I got in the mail said it starts at 6 tonight, so I'm leaving the office at 4.  My mom called today and said she thought it started at 5, well, I can't leave here at 3, so hopefully they won't start until 6.  

Stayed up until 2 am this morning watching Leverage episodes at my girlfriend's house.  I don't have t.v. at home, so when I stay in town, I have to get my fix   I'm exhausted, but it was worth it 

Bought me some ACV and am going to attempt my first cheese tonight.  I'm hoping it's edible.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 24, 2012)

how did meet the teacher night go?
Good Luck, let me know how your cheese comes out I love making cheese but I am currently not milking at the moment so they can pack on the pounds before kidding and winter


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 24, 2012)

got to Meet the Teacher just as it was over.  It took me 3 hours to get home  damn traffic.  It's normally about 1 1/2 - 3 hr drive, but 3 hours??????   Anyway, when I got there at 7 pm (left the office at 4  ) the teachers were all ready cleaning up and getting ready to leave, but I did get to meet the new teacher, Ms. McDuffie.  She seems very nice.  I didn't think to ask her about her background (just realized this - I'm kicking myself now.  I should have thought to ask her about herself and not just talk about my DD) but did let her know about the issues we have had with DD in the past and how I think she is finally learning to deal with them a bit better.  Ms. McDuffie is the home room and Ms. Jackson is the math and science. I did talk to Ms. Jackson for awhile about her plans for the math and science classes.  This will be her first year doing this so it will be a trial and error process.  I said if they would like to do some experiments with milk, I'd be glad to provide them with some  

I am very thankful that we do have a small school and do feel like (although we may not agree on everything) the kids' teachers will be open in communicating with me any concerns they may have and will be interested in helping my kids (and others) get the best education they can give.  

I also talked with Ms. Jackson (also my PTO Treasurer) and one of the other teachers, Ms. Boren, and told them I would probably be making enemies this year if I'm not replaced as PTO President.  I told them that I am determined to try and make sure the principal, superintendent, and school board are at all school events.  Now some may say, woo there missy, that's a lot of stuff; however, our school is VERY small (this past May we graduated about 18) and the only sport we have is basketball. (We do have a very small baseball team, but half of our people don't even know about it.) I think the principal, superintendent, and school board should set examples to parents and teachers and show them they are willing to support our teachers and students.  I am very hopeful that if the students and parents see the principal and superintendent school board members at BB games and things like field trips (which are held on Saturdays so parents can attend) and on the PTO's Free Movie night - that that might encourage people to come out.  Let's put it this way - I have no problem being a pain in the ass to get what I want and I didn't take the position as President to make friends - I took it to make a difference.  I tell people - if I piss you off, well come to the meeting and vote me out - but you know what ?? I got you to a meeting.  Either sit down and shut up and quit complaining or get up off your butt and help make a difference.  There's a Christian song by Josh Wilson and I use a quote from their song in my signature line as PTO President  "Cause I dont want to live like I dont care I dont want to say another empty prayer Oh, I refuse to sit around and wait for someone else To do what God has called me to do myself I could choose not to move But I refuse."  This song makes me think about my position as PTO President every time I hear it.  I feel like I was meant to do this and that I can make a difference.  It's one of my theme songs 

Here's what I posted under the 'Kitchen Tips and Recipes' forum.  Any thoughts?


ok here's what I did.

used about 3 quarts of goat's milk.  got it up to 195 degrees.  took it off the heat and added 2 TBLS (Tablespoons) of ACV.  lots of stirring. nothing.  added 2 more TBLS of ACV.  lots of stirring.  got a few small curds.  put it back on the heat brought back up to 190.  added 2 more TBLS of ACV. lots of stirring.  nothing.  2 more TBLS of ACV. nothing.  2 more TBLS.  a little bit more small curds.  I finally poured about 1/2 more of ACV in (about a cup total of ACV).  Finally, got a bunch of small curds.  Never got large curds like I saw in the pictures I was looking at.  I did add sea salt to my taste.  Finally said screw it and poured it in my make shift drainer.  (A very think tshirt, knotted and fit over a bucket).  I let it drain about 1 hour and 45 minutes.  It looked like it drained very well.  It put it in a covered container in the fridge for about 6 hours.  

It's very dry and crumbly.  Perfect for salad, but not as creamy as I'd like to spread on crackers.  So I'm guessing maybe about 30 minutes to drain and then refrigerate?

Was I supposed to have to use that much ACV?  Am I supposed to get larger curds (I didn't think to take pictures, but they weren't even pea size - maybe the size of small curd cottage cheese - and that's a big maybe)??

The feedback has been positive (brought it to work for the all the guinea pigs to try   Good flavor but too dry for spreading on crackers, but perfect to put in a salad.

Does it normally dry out more once refrigerated?  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 28, 2012)

in a fowl/depressed/weird mood today.  it started yesterday.  not sure why.  everyone likes the goat cheese tho and, in fact, one of our head hancho guys here at the office  wants a batch of each (jalapeno and garlic) - you'd think that would improve my mood, now I've just got nervousness added to my lovely mood.  Oh and I have another co-worker who wants to buy milk on a regular basis.  I need to pray . . . or drink, maybe just need to go to church so I can take communion (wine) and pray - kill two birds with one stone.  

First day of school went well.  DD was really excited (she changed outfits about 4 times) and DS was better once some other students arrived.  DD has 7 kids in her class and DS has about 12 I think, maybe 10.  It's usually not until the 2nd week that they get a final count.  Some people register and then change schools.  Got first PTO meeting scheduled and first free movie night scheduled.  I've found a vendor who will do the printing of the flyers for free. - I'll give his office a batch of goat cheese as thanks!

My DD did ok with her clothes issue the first day of school. She said her bra rubbed a rash, but by the time she got home it was gone so I told her we would try to find another one this weekend. She did say yesterday morning that being really tired really effects the way her clothes fit, so I thought that was a huge break thru.  We set a timer last night for 8:45.  By the time we got in bed it was 9:15 so we did better.  She came and got me out of bed last night saying her legs were hurting.  She has been eating a lot the last couple of weeks, I wonder if she's going thru a growth spurt.  She said they didn't do anything yesterday at school any different than she's done any other day (no strenuous exercises during PE) but that it was either her calf muscles or knees - she didn't know which  so I bagged up some ice and she put ice on them for awhile and said that helped.

I am just so not ready for my baby girl to be growing up.  She's been so helpful the last couple of days - she's been a great joy to be around - I've only had to threaten to beat the kids a couple times in the last week so I think that's a great improvement 

Sunday night we had a very sad moment.  Momma Dog got a kitten my sister had brought over.  The kitten was used to dogs so it wasn't afraid of Momma Dog.  It only took Momma Dog a few seconds.  It was the worst thing I've ever seen.  It was so sad.  I was so mad at my sister.  If she would have kept the kitten at her house it wouldn't have been killed.  It was such a sweet little kitten too.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 28, 2012)

pics of the kiddos on their first day   My son's shirt said "3 things I'm good at 1.  Making homework disappear 2.  Annoying my sister 3. playing video games" Perfect.







pics of the dinner I made Sunday with goat cheese on top






can you spot the chicken??


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 29, 2012)

lovely.  Just got a call from my grandmother who was crying.  Seems a pest inspector came to her place (within throwing distance of my place) and he said she has raspberry ants a/k/a crazy ants.  I'm pretty sure I have them too.  He will charge $1600 to come out and spray her house (not sure about my place).  I called another big pest control company and they said depending on what the guy sprays and how much he sprays, the price he quoted is reasonable.  Great!  No idea where I will get $1600 . . . 

Guess I need to get my ass back out on the corner . . . surely someone would pay an almost 40, overweight white woman $1600 to fake it


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 29, 2012)

http://urbanentomology.tamu.edu/ants/rasberry.html 

Hey Polk County had the biggest pot bust in the history of Texas a few weeks ago, now we have raspberry ants, which have mainly been reported in Harris County (home of Houston).  Woooohooooo!!! pretty soon we will have overweight white women on street corners.  Next thing you know people will be calling Polk County the "new Houston"!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, my sister just called.  We need to send some of the ants to A&M to find out if they are Caribbean crazy ants or Raspberry crazy ants. Oh, you mean there's a difference?  Yes, she says.  The Caribbean is supposed to be easier to kill.  I say kill all the f()@$&^)(s!  If we are gonna spend the money on buying the product and the time spraying, why half-ass it?? just kill all of them.  Screw 'em.  From what I've read, these things will even chase away fire ants!!!  A guy out in the NASA area had to move out of his house because there were about 3 million of the f@%(@&$#)s !!! I'm gonna kill some sheeeeaat!!!! - it will just have to be after the chicken show Saturday


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 30, 2012)

so, first of all get to mom's and give her the information I printed out about the pesticide we should use to kill the crazy ants.  guess what?? It's highly toxic to birds - now I've got to contact the company and find out exactly how is it toxic because I raise poultry.

had horrible dreams last night about my DD getting kidnapped!!

alarm went off at 5:25.  lights went out at 5:30, so got dressed (no shower) and got kids dressed with the use of a flashlight.  great.

went out to milk.  No Daisi.  She is usually the first one at the door.  Called her.  No Daisi.  Went to looking for her.  Found her.  She would not come to me.  Strange.  She, in fact, tried to run from me.  Very strange.  Found bloody diarrhea.  Not good at all.  Could not take temp because I couldn't hold her, and flashlight, and thermometer.  Will take temp tonight and try to get a fecal to the vet.  very worried.  don't think it's worms.  Her body condition has done nothing but improve.  She's now about a 3. she's been eating great.  yesterday she was fine on the milk stand.  

Brother was pulling weeds from mother's house to prepare for spraying of ants.  He put the weeds in the goat run for them to eat.  Weeds they've eaten before, however, I'm worried that mom may be sprayed the weeds with some type of poison  no idea what's wrong.

day not starting out well.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 30, 2012)

some pictures of the ants.  my grannie vacuumed Sunday.  So this is about 4 days worth of dead ants.  She's vacuumed this many up several times already.  the live ones were crawling all over the place.

back door






her bathroom


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 30, 2012)

I hope your doe gets better.  I have no idea what to suggest.  

I can't imagine the ant issue.  I read the article on the crazy ants and it was horrifying.  I have this irrational fear of ants.  snakes, spiders, mice- no problem but ants, forget it.  I run screaming like a little girl.

I wish you the best.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 30, 2012)

last night after I got home an hour late (because when I got to the park and ride to my car, my battery was dead because I left the #$)%()@&%&) dome light on and so I had to wait awhile on a girlfriend to come and give me a jump) I went to mom's & grannie's to scoop up 20-30 of the little (@)#%&*^s and put them in a vial with alcohol then I went to my house and did the same thing so I could send the samples to A&M for testing.  Well, this morning between no lights, no shower, and a sick goat, I forgot the damn vials of the table.  So know it will just have to wait to get shipped until tomorrow.

then by the time I got home it was 9:30 and the kids were still up and the ex was on the phone to his mother.  I told my son to turn the game off and go to bed. He said "No."  Let's say he was a bit surprised at my quick reaction to that answer.  So after my response and while he was standing there crying, I said, turn the game off and go to bed. He said "No" -- if I had been an animal I would have eaten him.  So again, after my response and he was crying even louder, I said again, turn the game off and go to your room.  He said "No" - I swear there are times you would have thought I'd done drugs while I was pregnant - I think it's safe to say that after my reaction to the third "No" he went over and turned off the game.  Of course then a few minutes later he was standing at my doorway crying so I just turned off the light and closed the door.

When my ex (and this is a great example of why he is and still needs to be my ex) got off the phone with his mother, I said "Didn't you notice it was after 9:00 and the kids should be in bed?"  He said "Well, I guess you should have brought your ass home then."  REALLY????  it was on like donkey kong . . . and today, well, let's just say he's been super, yucky sweet with his texts, but with the size of my ass, he's got a lot of kissing to do.  

I'm so lookin forward to the show on Saturday.  Just to get away.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 30, 2012)

good luck on your show 
hope the ex and DS toe the line today


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 31, 2012)

ok well, it's not diarrhea.  my brother was able to observe Daisi yesterday.  her pellets are fine.  He says her urine is very think and there is a little blood at the end.  She's only got the discharge around her "girl parts" - nothing around her butt.  For some reason I don't feel like I'm using the right terms.  I feel very dirty using these words in reference to my goat 

He thinks she's either in heat or has a kidney/bladder infection.  He said her being in heat would explain the attitude change and the discharge.  He told me to cut back on the alfalfa for a couple of days to see if that would help if it's a bladder/kidney infection.  She is also holding her tail straight up. I was able to catch her last night.  She ate fine and her milk production was close to normal.

What are symptoms of both?

Anyway, going to the dollar store today at lunch to get last minute things for the show tomorrow.  Printed out directions.  Will be thinking about herdstock and what I'm missing  but I'm sure me and my girlfriend will have a great time (especially with no children   Will try to take plenty of pictures so I can post them.  Y'all have fun tomorrow and I'll pray for that the rain that is supposed to come Roll's way, will instead be blown down here


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 4, 2012)

The show Saturday was disappointing, but I learned a lot and the kids had fun.

The judge was very nice and came and talked to me about my birds after all the awards had been handed out.  He kinda confirmed my thoughts about the birds, so I ended up trading three of my BCMs girls for 3 backyards girls from a friend of mine.  The hens just weren't anywhere close to what they needed to be. No copper at all and one of them had a side spring and one had a funny shaped head.  He said my roo was underconditioned and molting - I think a lot of people are having issues with that right now.  So I now have a game plan for the show in January.  The 2 blues that I had that he said looked good, I have put them in with my roo (I've trimmed his tail and will pluck it in a couple of days so it has time to grow out for BBC) and so although I don't have any BCM eggs right now, I'll have BCM over blue, which will be interesting.  My head count for BBC has gone down from about 20 to 10 after speaking with the judge.  I have several I'm probably going to be selling/trading for since they are not where they should be as far as coloring goes.  The fair itself was $15 to enter (children 11 and under were free), so it cost me $10 (as an exhibitor) and the ex $15.  This did not include any food, drinks or rides.  This was only entry into the fair.  They didn't really have many animal exhibits, but they had a very nice art exhibit that we enjoyed quite a bit.  They also had a building for a plant exhibit, which was very nice also.  There was also a building for vendors and several outside vendors.  The kids got to ride a mechanical bull, which was fun for them and fun to watch!!  I took quite a few pics and will probably be loading them onto FB in the next couple of days.  I would say that although I did not place, it was a very good day.  I learned a lot and got to meet more poultry people and learn about the BBC in January.  It's the largest poultry show in the state of Texas!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 4, 2012)

but I am glad that you have a game plan for Jan


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 7, 2012)

well crap, my post didn't post.  I'll try to retype what I had, but it was a lot and I can't remember it all

I did get a call from the Aggie guy, oops, I mean entomologist from Texas A&M confirming that yes, we do have crazy ants.  Oh joy! That makes me so happy I could just wet my pants . . . 


we need a sarcasm smiley.  we actually should have one that uses the "special finger" but I don't think the moderators would go for that   although sometimes it does fit a situation perfectly.

Had the ex put down 2 maran hens this week.  I know some might not agree with me, but I don't have the time to nurse a sick chicken.  I do have a guy down the road that will nurse my sick chickens back to health and I let him keep the chicken, but they already have more they can properly take care of.  Maybe if it was a favorite or great in the show ring, I might be inclined, but since I've had issues with this group of birds since day one, I'm really have to keep myself from getting rid of all of them and starting over 

The ex didn't want to do it - he said the coloring on the hens was really good!! excuse me??? you mean he's actually been listening to what I've been saying  hot damn   now why can't he listen to the stuff I say about him????? 


Tomorrow one of my chicken friends is going to her monthly trade days for me and will take some cheese and milk.  Since I can't sell it, I'm asking for donations toward feed.  With a donation toward feed, you'll get a free sample of cheese or milk (depending on how much your donation is).  If I find someone who would like to donate on a regular basis, I have typed up a Goat Share Program they can buy into.  Wish I could post samples so y'all could try it - I've got jalapeno, garlic, and a tomato/oregano that's really good.

Here's a picture of a chicken and egg taco I made the other night with my jalapeno goat cheese added.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 7, 2012)

here's what I came up with for her to take with her tomorrow to tell the people a bit about us and mentioning that they are not buying cheese or milk, but instead making a donation toward feed.  what'da think?


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 7, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> here's what I came up with for her to take with her tomorrow to tell the people a bit about us and mentioning that they are not buying cheese or milk, but instead making a donation toward feed.  what'da think?
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6599_gsp2.jpg


Well that seems like a good idea. I wish I could see the flyer better, but I can make it out enough to figure out the idea.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 8, 2012)

I love the flyer I can enlarge it on my phone and your egg taco looked delicious


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well my friend said she sold $16 worth of my cheese!! that's awesome! that's almost a bag of feed!  I think that's so great.  She said some people came out specifically for the cheese (she has a FB account for the event that she posted on).  Next month (the first Saturday in October) I'm just going to go with her and set up a table.  It's a trader's market they are trying to get started and every month it grows by about 1 vendor, so I can go and set up a table and tent and I'll be killing two birds with one stone - helping her and giving away cheese.

This weekend was SUPER busy.  The weather was beeee-u-ti-ful!! I kept finding things to do that would keep me from going in the house - 'course with 15 acres that's not hard to do   let's see, Saturday morning I slept til about 9:30 - the goats were mad at me, but I was super exhausted from the show last weekend.  I milked both girls and got more than 2 quarts - I'm so happy with their milk production   Friday night my sister was supposed to come over with her boys and play dominoes, but she was fighting on the phone with her "fiance" so that visit was horrible.  - I ended up going to bed - it was drama, drama, drama - she came over Saturday and I told her how I felt - she already knows I think he's a P.O.S. (I still can't forgive him for beating my nephew (who was Down Sydrome I might add) - bad enough for me to break down and call CPS on my sister) but the situation just keeps getting worse.  It makes me so upset to see her going thru the same crap I went through   anyway, I got sidetracked . . . . 

The goats were really mad at me when they discovered it was time to clip hooves and worm the boys (I'm not doing it routinely, but they haven't been wormed yet (they are 3 months old) and are starting to look run down so I think it was time).  I clipped Stripes hooves and gave him Ivomec and then Probios.  He, of course, didn't like either - he's a difficult little turd, but cute   he's gonna like me even less when, in a few weeks, I'm gonna bad him . . . 

When trimming Pikachu's hooves, he would NOT be still and kept jerking and jumping around.  I accidently clipped one hoof to deep.  I applied stop bleed and pressure, and felt really, really bad - so he got extra treats afterwards.  He didn't like the Ivomec, but I think he like the Probios.   He is our spoilted rotten boy.  He is sooooo sweet.  I hope he doesn't turn too buck during the rut season

Daisi was ok during the trimming season.  She didn't like it, but she did it.

Dafni, the turd,  did ok also during the hoof trimming, but oh my goodness - she is a trouble maker!! She gave me grief all weekend - I guess payback for the hoof trimming.

Masey did not like the hoof trimming and I'm going to have to trim hers again in a few weeks.  It appears they might not have been getting trimmed enough at her previous home or it could just be that she's got weird hooves - I've never owned a LaMancha so it could just be that.  


Saturday we finished planting the garden.  I now have planted edamane, beets, black eyed peas, and green beans.  I planted the green beans in a plot and not rows so we'll see how that works out.  Saturday we also started clearning brush from around the trees on the property (or the "yard" part of the property).  It now looks like someone actually lives there.  It looks so much better. And the weather was sooo nice.  Oh, then we went to town and got stuff for me to make lasanga.  So we get home and I start making fresh cheese to use in the lasanga.  I've only made lasanga a few times, so I'm still getting the hang of it.  The cheese was great - althought next time I'm going to use more   and I think I need to make it saucier (not sure if that's a word, but it fits).  I would like it to be juicier, but it was good.

Sunday I wanted to go to church, but didn't set the alarm thinking I would be awake in time, but didn't get up til 9 and by the time I took care of the animals, it was after 10   Got the ex to take me and DS to town to eat chinese food and it was sooooooo good  and then we drove out to the dam to show the boy.  The water is so low.  I can't imagine what it looked like last year during the drought - but if we don't get rain soon, I'm sure we are headed for another one.  After we got home, we went to visit the "tire man" to see what he would charge me for old tires to use for goat castles - he said free!! I could take thousands of them if I wanted - so we took a truck load.  Here's a pic of stage one 

DS is trying to shoot "bad guys" 






Stripe is laying inside the tire . . . silly turd





Hopefully you can see Pikachu and Daisi in the background - they were already fighting over it 





I saw this idea on the internet somewhere.  I don't know if it was on this forum or not, but the idea is to fill the tires with dirt (to prevent snakes from crawling in and to prevent against broken legs) and then add layers so that you end up with a pryamid.  I think they are gonna love it - I worked about 2 hours on it yesterday and the first layer is not even half way complete - but it will get there.  In the one picture you can see the stacks of more tires that we got - so I think it will be a nice addition to their run - Once we are finished filling it with dirt, I will let the kids paint the tires and it will add color.  

I still can't figure out where I want to build the buck pen.

Daisi is just not getting out of heat.  Masey went into heat this weekend - I don't know what Danfi is doing, except for being a PITA.  

I made a SMALL hole in the gate to the chicken run so the chickens could get out and free range and the goats couldn't get into their coop.  What does Dafni do, but force her way thru the hole and open the door so the other goats can get in???? I can leave the gate to the goat run "unlocked" if I'm outside as long as Dafni isn't paying attention. But it's like she knows when I'm not paying attention and she will open the gate - the other goats just stay behind the fence - nope, not her.  I think she needs to be bred   I may have found a lady with a spotted buck to breed Dafni too this fall - I would LOVE a spotted doe   my issue is that I just live so freakin far away and by the time I get home during the week it's just already so late - maybe I can hope she'll go into heat next month on a weekend


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 10, 2012)

well, I just got a call from a unrecognized number. Although there was no name, it was local so I answered.  "Hello?"  "Yes, is this Nicolas' mom?" "Yes" "What is your name?" "Vicki Bennett"  "Vicki, this is Mark Jones.  Nicolas and I are here standing under a pecan tree and he says he's scared to go home."  WTF??????? "Is no one home?"  "Yes, sir.  My Grannie is.  Nicolas needs to go to his house.  He goes to her house every day."  "Ok, well, I'll send him that way."  "Thank you."


So, I called Grannie and asked her if she could go outside and see what was going on.  She went out to the porch and called to Nic and told me that Mr. Jones (whom we've known for a very long time we just don't really associate with each other) was walking Nic up the driveway (a little over 1/4 of a mile).  Well, come to find out Mr. Jones passed by when the bus dropped Nic off.  He looked in his mirror and saw Nic wasn't going anywhere and was just standing there so he backed his truck up and saw Nic looked scared and confused.  Seems Nicolas thought he saw a snake but it was only a root.  So when Mr. Jones (whom Nicolas didn't know) started talking to him, Nicolas (who turned 6 in June) gave him my phone number, but wouldn't get in his truck - I'm so proud of my boy!!!!  Mr. Jones was very nice and kept saying he didn't just want to leave a little boy standing there, but I'm glad it was him who stopped ('cause according to the sex offender website we have several in the subdivision).  My mother usually calls my Grannie to let her know Nic is on the bus, but for some reason she didn't today so I'll talk to her this evening about it.

I'm glad Nicolas is home safely!! - course my heart has had to slow down first


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Sep 10, 2012)

for you nd  that your son is safe


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 10, 2012)

My goodness that is scary. We always meet Logan when he gets off the bus. It's actually Korbin's favorite time of the day when we get to go outside and wait on Logan to get off the bus! Glad it all worked out well though.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'd love to be able to get my kids off the bus everyday - I do envy stay at home moms . . . sometimes - I couldn't do it, I think I'd have to run away  and my Grannie just can't make the walk every day (is a few hundred yards and she'll be 90 in December)  The boy has been doing this for 2 years now so I don't know what's come over him, but he was really scared.  He asked me last night if I could talk to his teacher and tell her that he could be a car rider  it was so sad.  He really thought it was a snake.  He said, I wanted you to burn it Mommy.  So I told him we would go out this evening and see if we could find the stick (Mr. Jones picked it up and threw it across the road, so I doubt we will find it, but we'll try) and then put it on the burn pile and burn it.

Did I say we got the garden planted this past weekend (or finished it anyway).  I've got a few beet and edamame plants sprouting already from the plaint the weekend before.  Saturday we planted 2 rows of black eyed peas and we block planted green beans.  I think I'm going to start eating the canned beans we canned earlier this week.  Since I used a water bath, I'm not sure that they will be good much longer.  I will definitely be digging out Grannie's pressure cooker for this next batch of beans.  I think I read somewhere that anything that you put in water, you should use the pressure cooker and anything you put in vinegar, it will be ok to use the water bath.  Anyone agree?  disagree?? 

I've already decided to at double, if not triple, the garden in the spring.  And I figured out how to do it -- that's the best part !!  I think we will use the tractor and the disc to break the ground initially and then we'll use the tiller to finalize it.  I'm debating on if I want an incubator for Christmas or a new tiller . . . . decisions, decisions.  

I'm always leary of telling people what I do because then some will coming to me asking for advice.  I tell them, I can't give legal advice.  I'm not an attorney. I'm always afraid they will tell so-and-so that "Vicki" said this and "Vicki" said that.  For example, when I got home yesterday I had a neighbor at my house.  She is a nice lady, but from what I understand (from her and others) she has MAJOR issues.  She says it's always someone else's fault, but from others tell me, she's a trouble maker - anyway, I would just assume to not get caught up in any drama.  I have enough of my own.  Anyway, she asks me to read and her MIL's Will and asks me what she should do.  I tell her to contact a probate attorney.  I tell her AGAIN - I can't give you legal advice.  I am NOT an attorney.  This is the second time she's done this since I've told her what I do - legal secretary/paralegal  and she is nice and her daughter likes playing with my daughter, but I do not want to give anyone the wrong idea.  We'll see.  I'm hoping for the best.  Her husband died on July 2nd so say a little prayer for her please.  Her name is Christina.  

I did give both kids the "strangers" speech again -- see how my mind just jumps around and lands on different subjects - I think I'm losing my mind sometimes.  Maybe 'cause I'm getting so old - I will be 40 in March   Anyway, I told them both again that they need to get off the bus and go straight to Grannie's house because any one could get them down there and I'd never see them again and it's so far away from the house that no one would hear them scream.  I know it sounds harsh to say that too a child (10 & 6) but my children are hardheaded and stubborn . . . they get that from their father - I'm sweet as pie and would never cause any trouble  . . . I have to be blunt with them sometimes for it to sink in, especially with the boy.  He can remember my phone number, but he can't remember to wipe his ass when he goes to the bathroom - course maybe that's a man thing????


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 11, 2012)

I may not be a stay at home mom for too long. I'm calling about a couple job openings today. Don't know that anything will come of it but we'll see I guess.

So when in March is your birthday? I'll be 28 in March myself!


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 11, 2012)

ok, what's the feed back on Honey BooBoo????? 'course if I can take a quote from her "give me dolla, make me holla!!!" would be my theme song  'course I'm a 39 year old woman, and not a 6 year old - 

this show is the talk of the office now for some reason.  I've watched the first episode on youtube and so far don't see anything too odd . . . (outside of the pageant thing because I don't agree with that) . . . I don't know if that's a good thing or bad thing 

My birthday is the 14th.  You will be 28?? I don't think I'd go back and do that over - at least not my 28


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 11, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> ok, what's the feed back on Honey BooBoo????? 'course if I can take a quote from her "give me dolla, make me holla!!!" would be my theme song  'course I'm a 39 year old woman, and not a 6 year old -
> 
> this show is the talk of the office now for some reason.  I've watched the first episode on youtube and so far don't see anything too odd . . . (outside of the pageant thing because I don't agree with that) . . . I don't know if that's a good thing or bad thing
> 
> My birthday is the 14th.  You will be 28?? I don't think I'd go back and do that over - at least not my 28


Honey Boo Boo is a comical show. I don't agree with some things on it but it is entertaining to watch. I'm not religious about watching it though, I've caught it a time or to is all. Now American Hoggers is a show (on A&E) I'm addicted to! Best thing is I can watch the episodes I may miss online without having to wait a month for it to be available.

My wedding anniversary is the 10th of March and my birthday is the 17th of March. March will be mine and DHs 7th wedding anniversary and then my 28th birthday. DHs birthday is in November on the same day as my birthday but he'll be 33.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't have cable at home, so alas, no tv - except dvds and PS3  so the episode I watched was here at the office  

The Hoggers show - well, my boss is addicted to that one!! He gives me an update after every episode he watches.  I've thought about getting the cable turned back on, just so I could watch it - well, and I'm getting tired of watching the same porn dvds too


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 13, 2012)

If it's not one thing, it's something else.  I get home a little late last night (had to stop at Joanne's fabric and get a piece for the sewing machine - and I found some cute farm animal fabric) but the kids and ex were at a talent show at the church so I was able to do chores without interruption  and was just about finished with they pulled in the driveway.  I was thinking "oh yea, we can get to bed early" - no luck.

My DD gets out of the truck and I ask her how her day went.  She kinda mumbled under her breath.  I go to hug her.  The DS runs over and mentions something about a baby deer and my DD bursts into tears.  Seems they came across a fawn that had been run over and left for dead, so the ex picked it up and threw it in the back of his truck!! Well, turns out it wasn't dead.  It did have a little blood coming out of "places" but after a few minutes it's breathing slowed down to about normal and it was showing signs of responsiveness.  I went in the house to get a blanket to keep it warm and in the process a f@(&*!#g wasp, yellow jacket, something stung my finger  Good Lord did it hurt - and I'm a complete _____ (another word for cat) when it comes to pain.   The damn thing swoll (don't think I spelled that correctly) up like a freakin balloon.  

Well, I built a little house for the fawn out of some brush my brother had cut down earlier in the day and we wrapped it up and put it in there.  We checked on it this morning and it was still breathing but it's neck was obviously broken.  My sister's fiance (a/k/a POS) is going to come over this morning to take care of it 

My finger f@&*!#g hurts!!  Some of the swelling has gone away, but it still hurts pretty bad.  Yes, I know, I said earlier that I'm a baby when it comes to pain - I'm not sure how I ever gave birth to 2 kids - but, yes, there were drugs involved - that' when I learned that drugs aren't always a bad thing 

I'm sad about the fawn.  I told the kids that a girlfriend is coming over to pick it up and take it to some people that care for wild animals.  I understand the kids need to know about death - they see it quite often with the chickens and stray dogs, but this is one time that I don't feel like I need to upset them than they already were.  Baby girl was pretty upset last night.












Yeah, I know it doesn't look that swollen but it was HUGE!! and I think I might even need to cut it off.  You can make fun of me if you want too - I'm used to it


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 13, 2012)

sorry about your finger and the deer


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 17, 2012)

So the weekend was good - we FINALLY got some rain   I was ready to go outside and do the naked rain dance, which, btw, none of my neighbors enjoy   We just need more!! more, more, more.  I just I'm not much different than my kids.  God gives me rain, I want more!!

My sister was supposed to keep the kids Friday but bailed - I found out later why and that is a 'hole 'nother forum.  I went redneck on her ass!!  Anyway, I love her to pieces so I know we'll get over it but 

So the ex took us to Cici's for dinner.  I told him "It's sad when you are so upset that Cici's cheers you up!!" DD had a girlfriend spend the night Friday, so DS, ex, and I stayed up until about 12 watching movies.  It was nice.  Saturday I cleaned house, well, I cleaned the kitchen and then went to vacuum but we ended up taking the vacuum apart and fixin' it - without duct tape!!  Isn't that great!  I actually had the tape and didn't need to use it.  Took the rugs out and washed them.  Cooked.  Didn't really do much outside, which I needed a break from.

Sunday, went to church (for only the first hour) and then started making cheese and fudge when I got home.  After that I got caught up on my sewing.  Oh, and wormed the boys earlier in the day.  I'm thinking I need to get a stronger wormer (used Ivomec) but I'll give it a few more days now that they've gotten the second dose and see if it makes a difference.  Did add Redcell to their feed, so hopefully that will help.

Discovered my DS has a COD addiction (for those of you who are non-gamers, COD stands for Call of Duty, not the on-line version).  This is NOT something that a 6 year old should be playing and let's just say I had a small "fit" when I found out the ex introduced said DS to the game. (Oh and on another note the ex spent ALL day Friday (he didn't have to work) playing the damn game - 8 freakin hours!!!! Do you think he could have cleaned the house??? He did get the "kitchen" (he's definition is "kitchen" when in actuality it means "dishes") cleaned and laundry separated.  But really???  Anyway, DS is now addicted.  He will pause it and come do whatever I ask him to do, but ask him to turn it off??? and quit playing???? he had a FIT!!! at one point the ex was playing and DS was watching and DS was SHAKING he was so anxious about how ex was playing!!! I told the ex, this is too much!  This is not appropriate for a 6 year old!!!! So I am now in the process of weaning DS from the game.  Yes, I know I should probably just cut him off completely, but he has really, REALLY gotten attached to this game - in just a very short amount of time.  I am going to offer to play the other games with him - Lego Star Wars, Indiana Jones, and Cars to see if this will get his mind off of the game.  I'm hoping in his excitement of me playing with him (which I don't do a lot of) he will (hopefully) forget about COD.  If not, I'll just get rid of the game.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 18, 2012)

got to the office at 8:30.  My best friend called me at 9:00 and told me her dad shot himself early this morning.  Please say a prayer for her and her family.  I dropped her off at work for a few hours to tie some things up and then pick her up and take her home and we will tell her 19 year old daughter who is 5 months pregnant.  My friend's name is Beverly.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 18, 2012)

So sorry. That is very sad and a real shame. Sorry


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Kellykidz (Sep 18, 2012)

So sorry.  Sending prayers your friends way.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 21, 2012)

drama with my friend and her daughter  goat with possible mastitis and now test kit won't be here til next week  but she is eating and appearing to get better  got news yesterday that I'm moving teams at work - very, very good  maybe sister will keep kids tonight  had PTO meeting last night - still PTO President but plan on showing my butt this year to get more principal and superintendent more involved if they don't like it they can kiss my :bun

just way too much going on the last couple of days to post - way too much to post all of it now, but thanks everyone.  I hope everyone has a great weekend. I'm thinking I might be hung over and naked in the morning . . .


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 24, 2012)

did not get to TSC to buy "Today" for Masey because we had an emergency and I gave money to my mom so we could take her to the urgent doc this weekend.  She's ok, but has really bad 2nd degree burns on the fingers on her left hand, but she was able to save the riding lawnmower from being blown up, so she feels like her wounds weren't in vain 

Masey is doing better - or appears better.  She is back to eating her normal amount of feed and is back to making quite a bit of milk.  Not quite back to normal on the affected side, but it's getting there I think. I massaged her 4 times Saturday and several times yesterday.  I can still feel a lump on the left side, but it is getting smaller. I will get the mastitis test kit this week and will get paid Thursday so I can get the "Today" and get her treated.  

Racked up about 1 acre of cut grass that we can use this winter for bedding.  

It was a super, super busy weekend - the house is a disaster, but we got quite a bit done outside.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lord, 
Grant me the Serenity to Accept the Things I Cannot Change,
The Courage to Change the Things I Can, and
The Wisdom to Know the Difference.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 28, 2012)

and in the meantime, please provide lots of alcohol


----------



## Vickir73 (Oct 5, 2012)

can't get on much anymore - got moved to a new team at the office and it's super, super busy.  Just thought I'd say hi and tell y'all a quick story . . . 

yes, I am still trying to get my son to forget he ever played COD, but this past Sunday he had his toy gun (water gun Santa bought him last Christmas) and he said "mommy pretend I'm killing the snakes while you feed the chickens."  I said "ok, get your gun and let's go"  I grabbed the bucket and started walking.  He jumped out with his gun aimed and shouted "Die you bastards, die!" 

I'm so glad I was in front of him because, yes, even though I had to fuse at him and tell him "bastards" was a bad word, it was funny as heck.  Oh and my boss brought it to my attention that there was a story in the news a few weeks ago about a 80 year old woman repainting a rather old painting she washed and it now looks like a monkey . . . did y'all see that ?? well, my new saying is "MONKEY Jesus!!" instead of the MF word I would normally use here at the office . . . 

Y'all have a great day!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thought I'd drop in and say hi!  I'm crazy busy at work and crazy busy on the weekends.  I tried drawing blood from Masey (3/4 LaMancha 1/4 Nubian) this week to send it off for her CL/CAE test but couldn't find a vein.  I tried and my brother tried and neither one of us had any luck.  I'll ask my sister to come over and try (she's an ex vet tech) and hopefully she'll have luck, if not I'll have to take her to the vet to have it done, which means waiting another month to get her bred.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you have a good week.


----------



## Vickir73 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you Peace!! Have a cold (or something of the sort). Am very dizzy and head all stuffy.  I'm going to go to an event tonight and hopefully all the free margaritas will kill off some of the germs


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Symphony (Oct 18, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> can't get on much anymore - got moved to a new team at the office and it's super, super busy.  Just thought I'd say hi and tell y'all a quick story . . .
> 
> yes, I am still trying to get my son to forget he ever played COD, but this past Sunday he had his toy gun (water gun Santa bought him last Christmas) and he said "mommy pretend I'm killing the snakes while you feed the chickens."  I said "ok, get your gun and let's go"  I grabbed the bucket and started walking.  He jumped out with his gun aimed and shouted "Die you bastards, die!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Vickir73 (Oct 29, 2012)

I miss y'all guys (and gals) !!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 29, 2012)

We are Still here and miss you too.  but being busy at work is good!? Right


----------



## Vickir73 (Oct 29, 2012)

super, super busy - but boss is away so I'll try to post some pics.  Here's a buck I'm thinking about buying 







Here's the son for the fall festival at school (he won 3rd place in the costume contest)






Here's the girl (she won 1st).  She was a fairy zombie.  I made her costume.  Here's a pic of the fairy pants   'course it was so cold that she had to wear long pants under them.
















I am quite proud of myself, really.  She loved the costume!! Woohoo for mommy!!  


Kids are good, goats are good, chickens are good.  It's getting cold (I think it was 40 last night) - we are down to one car (my car is grounded right now - front wheel bearing needs replacing) so the ex brought me to work this am in his truck - no heat - it was colder than a witch's titty!!! Even with a jacket and a blanket - I hate the cold weather   but the garden is looking good - I have baby green beans (maybe a couple inches long) and the black eyed peas are looking great!!   The edamame and beets are doing horrible - the soil in that part of the garden sucks!!   I spent a lot of money on those seeds - will need to do some major garden remodeling come spring.

Better go - don't want get busted.  Hope y'all have a great day!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice looking buck.  And so neat that you can make your own costumes.  My kids created their own costumes this year but just from parts of old stuff we had---I can't sew a thing!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 29, 2012)

Love the buck and the costumes look great, miss your posting


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a nice buck . . what breed is he?


----------



## Vickir73 (Nov 2, 2012)

He's a Lamancha and his name is Jack.  I am going to go pick him up on the 15th; however, I caught my 5 mo old buck trying to mount my LaMancha doe, so I hope I'm not too late getting Jack.  I love my buck Pikachu, but I just don't think he's old enough.  Masey was in heat last week and I haven't noticed my other 2 girls in heat, so . . . . 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Vickir73 (Nov 16, 2012)

went to the movies last night with my sister to watch Breaking Dawn Part 2!!!!!  Oh my goodness was it freakin awesome   Quite a few  There were several   and lots of .  It was soooooo good!!!!

Going this evening to pick up my new boy, Jack.  I'm hoping he'll get all 3 girls and that Pikachu hasn't gotten any of them.  I've seen him trying but he just doesn't seem tall enough.  If he got my smallest doe, that would be ok as I think she's still small (even though she's 2 years old).  I'd be ok with that.  We'll see I guess.

Still super, super busy at work.  Getting ready for show on January 5th with the few BCMs I've got.  Looking to order more, but it's just too cold right now.  (it's already frozen 3 times and I'm pretty sure the freeze has gotten my green beans and black eyed peas (even though I covered them.)  We'll see. 

Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 16, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> went to the movies last night with my sister to watch Breaking Dawn Part 2!!!!!  Oh my goodness was it freakin awesome   Quite a few  There were several   and lots of .  It was soooooo good!!!!
> 
> Going this evening to pick up my new boy, Jack.  I'm hoping he'll get all 3 girls and that Pikachu hasn't gotten any of them.  I've seen him trying but he just doesn't seem tall enough.  If he got my smallest doe, that would be ok as I think she's still small (even though she's 2 years old).  I'd be ok with that.  We'll see I guess.
> 
> ...


great to here from you


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 19, 2012)

I love them horns!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Nov 29, 2012)

Jack is WONDERFUL!!!! He as sweet as pecan pie - but OH MY LORD he STINKS Oh my goodness how I had forgotten!! I thought I remembered . . . but "Really???" as my daughter would ask . . .I think it's one of those things I had hoped my memory was really not accurate - oh well, he's already bred Masey and I saw discharge from Daisi Monday night and Tuesday Jack was doing his "little" spitting dance . . .so I'm hoping he got him some Daisi lovin'  Now, we'll just start counting days and see if they go back into heat - not sure about Dafni - she's not showing any signs of heat so I'm wondering if Pikachu might have got her last month . . . will be watching closely in the next week and counting days . . . 

The first frost two weeks ago killed the garden  I can't believe a thing the weatherman says.  "HE" said this week that it wasn't supposed to get down below 40 all week (Houston weather) - course last night it froze at our place.  Last year we were running about 5-6 degrees colder than Houston, this year it's closer to 10 degrees 

I ordered my copper bolus today from Jeffers and will dose everything when it comes in.  Their eyelids are looking ok but they are not the deep pink I think they should be and their coats are starting to look at big dull - and Stripe (although he is slowing getting some meat on his ribs) is looking thin, but with a big belly, so I'm definitely thinking it's time to worm.

Never done the copper bolus but hopefully it won't be too difficult.  I've been reading several people's pages on how to administer and I saw marshmellows and peanut butter as a few so I might try those first.

Will be sending in my registration this week for the Bluebonnet Classic in January - really need to get on BYC, but just barely have time for this.

Kiddos doing well - although the boy had to have his mouth washed out last night and his butt spanked.  He was "not saying" the word ASS, but he was "spelling it" in the lunchroom yesterday - like spelling it was ok   then he was misbehaving very badly on the bus coming home - dang boy - he's grounded the rest of the week from the PS3.

Going on school field trip Saturday.  Going to Palestine to ride the Polar Express.  Will be going to Walmart tonight or tomorrow to buying everyone pajamas to wear on the train!! Actually looking forward to it (but not the 3 hour ride on the school bus - need to buy Dramamine for the ride)

Missing everyone hear and have given up on trying to keep up to date on everyone's journal - please forgive me 

Work is great - the woman I work for is FREAKIN crazy - but it's work and I do love what I do.  TTYL


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 29, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> Jack is WONDERFUL!!!! He as sweet as pecan pie - but OH MY LORD he STINKS Oh my goodness how I had forgotten!! I thought I remembered . . . but "Really???" as my daughter would ask . . .I think it's one of those things I had hoped my memory was really not accurate - oh well, he's already bred Masey and I saw discharge from Daisi Monday night and Tuesday Jack was doing his "little" spitting dance . . .so I'm hoping he got him some Daisi lovin'  Now, we'll just start counting days and see if they go back into heat - not sure about Dafni - she's not showing any signs of heat so I'm wondering if Pikachu might have got her last month . . . will be watching closely in the next week and counting days . . .
> 
> The first frost two weeks ago killed the garden  I can't believe a thing the weatherman says.  "HE" said this week that it wasn't supposed to get down below 40 all week (Houston weather) - course last night it froze at our place.  Last year we were running about 5-6 degrees colder than Houston, this year it's closer to 10 degrees
> 
> ...


Nice to hear all is well in your neck of the woods. Sorry to hear about your son misbehaving. My ODS got in trouble today at school for running off to the baseball field after he was told it was time to come in from outside playtime at school. First time he's gotten in serious trouble this month though at school.
We are playing the same waiting game with out does to see if they are bred or not. We've had the buck here since the beginning of the month. First weekend he was here Bailey came into heat, next weekend saw him mounting Dixie. So now we count days and watch to see if they come in heat in December. If they don't we'll have April babies!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2012)

It was good to hear from you


----------



## Vickir73 (Dec 3, 2012)

hey guys and gals I posted a question under the breeding page "she's swollen and has a discharge" if y'all have time would you reply please?  I'm still a newbie and appreciate all the feedback I can get.  damn goats - I swear if my kids or the chickens aren't the death of me - the goats will be


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

haha

I just answered.


----------



## Vickir73 (Dec 6, 2012)

So here's my day so far:

Went out to feed goats this morning.  The new buck did not like the fact that I refused to pet him so he came around and horned me in my hoo-hoo.  Well, I immediately grabbed him and took him to the ground (to show my dominance) but also had nothing on but my nightgown and as it rode up to below my boobs, dirt, grass and God knows what else was spread all over my ass.

Get inside and discover I'm bleeding from the wound on my hoo-hoo.  Ex had already left so I had to ask DD to look at it and make sure it wasn't deep (I couldn't get a good, close look because I have "fluff" in the way).  "No mom it's not deep."  Good.

Discover I can't put a band aid on the bleeding wound on my hoo-hoo so I have to go over to mom's and get some non stick bandages.  Dilemma when I get to work: non stick bandage doesn't stick (go figure) so I make a made grab for it when I sit down to pee.  Bigger dilemma:  I can't see the wound to put the bandage back on it without a mirror and our bathroom door at work doesn't lock.

Here's the response I got from my friend when I emailed a few of them my problem:

From: Yolanda R 
Sent: Thursday, December 06, 2012 9:11 AM
To: Vicki R; Jennifer W
Cc: Connie G
Subject: RE: just discovered a bigger dilemma

1) don't ask me for help
2) Ladies - don't go the bathroom after Vicki (wait until she comes out)
3) don't ask me to clean your wound.

I'm not getting much sympathy today


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 6, 2012)

just a little I've been there before.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 6, 2012)

, I've been there boys can hit you in all the awkward places. I am glad you are ok


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad you are okay...and I can't help it...


----------



## Vickir73 (Dec 7, 2012)

oh yeah, I figured everyone needs at least one laugh for the day 

Went out this morning to give the herd hay (so can I call my six goats a "herd"?) Jack was acting very gentlemanly so as I was leaving the pen I gave him a couple of nice pats - he won't get full scale scratching for another couple of days


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 7, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> oh yeah, I figured everyone needs at least one laugh for the day
> 
> Went out this morning to give the herd hay (so can I call my six goats a "herd"?) Jack was acting very gentlemanly so as I was leaving the pen I gave him a couple of nice pats - he won't get full scale scratching for another couple of days


Sorry for your injury.  Yes, 6 goats can be considered a herd. I consider my 4 (well 5 with the visiting buck) a herd.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 7, 2012)

I am glad that he behaved today


----------



## Vickir73 (Dec 17, 2012)

This morning on 92.9 they were talking about the shooting on Friday and were reading remarks sent in by listeners.  There was one that really touched me and I wanted to share.  I know I won't get the quote exactly right, but hopefully the message will come across.

It was from a teacher and went something like this. . . "For parents that are not teachers: We teach your child, we discipline your child, we laugh with your child, we joke with your child, we question your child, we answer your child, we listen to your child, we talk to your child, we guide your child, we influence your child, we feed your child, we love your child, we protect your child, we would take a bullet for your child."

For the teachers that may read this, my mere "thank you" is not much, but there are not words to describe how much I appreciate what you do for our children and the tremendous difference in their (and our) lives.

Thank you.

Vicki Russell
Mother of Harli & Nicolas
and Aunt to Triston & Kody

P.S.  My prayers are with the families of the innocents that were lost and I will be giving a little more thanks for my two babies that will be sitting by the tree Christmas morning.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 17, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> This morning on 92.9 they were talking about the shooting on Friday and were reading remarks sent in by listeners.  There was one that really touched me and I wanted to share.  I know I won't get the quote exactly right, but hopefully the message will come across.
> 
> It was from a teacher and went something like this. . . "For parents that are not teachers: We teach your child, we discipline your child, we laugh with your child, we joke with your child, we question your child, we answer your child, we listen to your child, we talk to your child, we guide your child, we influence your child, we feed your child, we love your child, we protect your child, we would take a bullet for your child."
> 
> ...


I heard that same thing and it did get me choked up.   I love those kids like my own and it would be beyond devastating, for me and any of the other teacher I work with I am sure, if anything would happen to them.  I cannot begin to fathom the torment those parents, siblings, families, friends, and teachers are going through.


----------



## bigmike (Dec 18, 2012)

I have the utmost respect for good teachers and all that they do..Am lucky to live in a very small town with small class sizes and wonderful teachers.................................Vicki, I read through your journal and feel your pain about your commute to work..I too have a long drive of an hour and a half..It's 90 miles one way.But, I don't have traffic...The price we pay to live in small close knit communities..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Vickir!!

Long time no see


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Vickir73 (Dec 31, 2012)

thank ya'll for the holiday greetings and Merry Christmas back at ya!!!

Let's see if I can give ya'll an update - I'm sure I'll miss something 

Herd it good. I believe all three girls all bred.  Now that the girls are not in heat, Jack has been finding ways to let of steam.  He's figured out how to jump the fence, but only after he pretty much destroyed the hay feeder we built earlier this year.  Right now we have an extension cord running from the main chicken coop to the goat house for power.  Well, Jack figured out if he stood on the side of the goat house and reached really high, he could hook the extension with his horns and pull it.  After fixin' the cord so he couldn't stand against the house and reach it, the ex moved the goat feeder so he couldn't stand against that and reach the cord.  What the ex didn't realize was the he moved the hay feeder too close to one of the reels we have for them to climb on.  The ex got home one day last week to find Jack jumping on top of the hay feeder !!!   I have a word for Jack now, though it's not appropriate, I'm sure, for this site . . . starts with a "f" and sounds like ducker. So now that we have a hay feeder with holes in the top (guess I could just say I have a hay feeder with a sun roof-which would probably be quite expensive if I ordered it) that is no where near anything that can be used to jump on top of it.  Now that he can't jump on top of the hay feeder, he's decided to jump the fence.    We can't figure out where or how he's doing it, but ex came home last week and found (1) one day that all the goats were out and all wet (because it had rained all day) so we are pretty sure he was able to somehow unlatch the gate and everyone followed and (2) found Jack on the back porch waiting for someone to pet him - and I'm 100% sure had the back door been open, he would have just let himself into the house - MY HOUSE!!! - not the goat house.  Again, the new name fits.







He's not traveling far when he jumps the fence - he knows where home is, but my big concern is some stray dog attacking him.  

We are working on a new fence for Jack - a very, very tall fence.  We are expanding the chicken run and will put him in there (without having access to any chicken feed) and see how that goes.  I'd like him to have access to the entire run, but I'm not sure how he'll do with the chickens, so we may have to fence off part of it for him.  I'll try to take some pics tomorrow and post them.  It will be a pretty big area, but I know he'll have a fit.  The boys (Pikachu and Stripe) are not big enough to go in there with him, so I know he'll be lonely.  I'm going to try to find plenty of toys for him to play with.

If my calculations are correct we should start having babies April 16 or so.  We saw Jack get Masey.  We are pretty sure he got Daisi, but with Dafni - never saw him interested in her, but she hasn't come back into heat.  I'm really, really hoping for a few girls - since I had none the last time 

Kids are good.  They are enjoying their Christmas break - especially since they got their Christmas gifts   We had a small Christmas this year - I've found as the kids get older (10 & 6) the toys get more expensive so there are less of them - I think I'd better get used to that.  My daughter surprised me after opening all her gifts.  She said "Mommy, I got a lot of stuff this year. Almost too much."  I was fully expecting to hear about what she didn't get - so this was quite a surprise.  Maybe my "giving, not getting" speeches are finally getting thru.

Sister has been approved to get a used trailer to put out on the property.  Would love to see more of her and the boys, but not looking forward to the drama it might bring.  The boy (and I use that term loosely - he's a POS 28 year old that beats children that aren't his) says he's not moving out there with her (because he knows we don't like him) but, hell, she can't go pee without him following her - I don't see her moving away from him anytime soon.  But the trailer she was approved for is awesome.  I told her I'm jealous and I'm happy she and the boys will have their own place and be back home.

What else?  Oh there is a HUGE poultry show on January 5th in College Station.  I've entered 10 birds.  I'm not expecting the hens & pullets to do well, but I'm hoping my cock will --- he, he, he - and there's the gutter!!!

I'll be buying some new stock, so I'm getting excited.  Love my chichis 

Well, that's all for now (or at least all I have time for - hafta get offline before I get busted)
I hope everyone has a safe and happy New Year!! - me, Ima be drinking heavily  and hopefully not waking up until noon tomorrow
Vicki


----------



## Vickir73 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Everyone!!! Had the big poultry show in College Station Saturday.  I did as expected.  The girls I thought would get DQ, did and the others did OK.  My cock is the one I'm really proud of . . . I need a naughty smiley . . . although he's still too small.  Talk to one of the breeders whose been showing this breed about 3 years and he said I need to worm - I was suspecting that, but now I definitely will.  Next show I will be attending is in Beaumont in March.  Hopefully, I can get him to grow by then.  He is a good looking cock . . . again, with the naughty smiley.


'Course after I got everyone settled in the show I had to run to the urgent doc to get my ass lanced - think something (not someone) bit me.  maybe a spider, surely if it had been a chicken or goat I would have noticed.  I mean, I do have a big ass, but I would hope that I would feel a goat bite me   So I'm limping around the chicken show with a numb ass and one poking out like I have two wallets in my back pocket.  I made my girlfriend walk behind me the rest of the day so no one would see 

Goats are good.  I moved the big round bale of hay into their run so I'm not pulling it out my the handfuls anymore.  I was pulling it out by hand, filling up the wheel barrel and then taking it into the goat feeder.  Needless to say that got old quick, so when the guy who rents the pasture came out with this tractor that has the thingy on it to move hay, I asked him if he would move it for me and he said yes   damn goats.  A pain in my backside


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol Sorry about your backside, but, the way you explain it is toooo funny!
Congrats on your beautiful cock!!! Maybe a picture of him will be following???   I have never been to a poultry show, so can only imagine the beautiful birds that would be there!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 8, 2013)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone!!! Had the big poultry show in College Station Saturday.  I did as expected.  The girls I thought would get DQ, did and the others did OK.  My cock is the one I'm really proud of . . . I need a naughty smiley . . . although he's still too small.  Talk to one of the breeders whose been showing this breed about 3 years and he said I need to worm - I was suspecting that, but now I definitely will.  Next show I will be attending is in Beaumont in March.  Hopefully, I can get him to grow by then.  He is a good looking cock . . . again, with the naughty smiley.


I never heard a man be so proud of his small cock!  "naughty smiley".

Congratulations!  We woudl love to see the fine looking rooster, even if he is small.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

Jodie...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

Jodie...


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2013)

X2


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

oops...double post for some reason...but that was funny 

Hope the backside gets better...had a recluse spider bite my backside my first summer here...so NOT fun


----------



## Vickir73 (Jan 9, 2013)

will take a pic of my cock this weekend   I think I might try to weigh him to and then weigh him right before the show and see how much of a difference the worming did make.  Anyway, we are getting tons of rain down here - we need it.  Hope everyone is staying dry & warm.  I think the high today is around 70 - go figure mid-January.  That's Texas weather for you!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Jan 11, 2013)

New baby! New baby! New baby!  Well, the woman I bought Jack from (Brenda) raises mini Lamanchas.  Well, one day while she was out of town her daughter decided to help her out and bred Jack to one of her regular sized Lamancha does - come to find out Brenda wanted to bred her to a mini Lamancha and not Jack so Brenda told me she had promised the does babies to one of her friends.  The doe (emma) had her babies 1-3-13.  Well I just found out this morning that it was another one of Brenda's doe's babies she was giving to a friend and I get Jack's daughter!!!! She is beautiful! and I'm so excited!!!  Her name is Angerona. 








Can someone explain to me (please explain it to me like you are talking to a 2 year old) how to change the title of my journal?  I thought I could just click on it and change it but I can't get it to work.  I wanted to add "New baby" to the end of it and I can't figure it out


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 11, 2013)

SHe is adorable! 



			
				Vickir73 said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me (please explain it to me like you are talking to a 2 year old) how to change the title of my journal?  I thought I could just click on it and change it but I can't get it to work.  I wanted to add "New baby" to the end of it and I can't figure it out


You go back to your first post in your journal and edit the title there.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 11, 2013)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> New baby! New baby! New baby!  Well, the woman I bought Jack from (Brenda) raises mini Lamanchas.  Well, one day while she was out of town her daughter decided to help her out and bred Jack to one of her regular sized Lamancha does - come to find out Brenda wanted to bred her to a mini Lamancha and not Jack so Brenda told me she had promised the does babies to one of her friends.  The doe (emma) had her babies 1-3-13.  Well I just found out this morning that it was another one of Brenda's doe's babies she was giving to a friend and I get Jack's daughter!!!! She is beautiful! and I'm so excited!!!  Her name is Angerona.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6599_angerona.jpg
> 
> ...


Cute baby.  So is it a mini lamancha or is it a regular sized lamancha? I can't remember if Jack is the buck you just bought and if he is a lamancha or some other breed.

As for changing title. Go to the first page of your journal. Click edit under your first post. You should be able to change your title name then. You only have a certain number of characters you can use in your title though so keep that in mind. When you are done changing your title click submit.

ETA: All y'all BYHers having kids born and getting new kids is killing me!  I have to wait till April for my does to kid!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 11, 2013)

Cute!  She is adorable.  So is she a mini or a standard or both?


----------



## Vickir73 (Jan 11, 2013)

She is full blood, regular lamancha and by that one pic, it looks like she's got room for a nice sized udder in the future 
















Marlow, this was an unexpected baby for me  my girls aren't due until April also.

Yes, this is Jack's (a/k/a the Turd) first daughter - I'm sure hoping for at least one more, hopefully from my 3/4 lamancha doe, Masey.

Think I got the title changed.  Thanks!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 11, 2013)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> She is full blood, regular lamancha and by that one pic, it looks like she's got room for a nice sized udder in the future
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6599_1.jpg
> 
> ...


I'd love someone to give me a baby! A mini mancha would be great but I'd be fine with any mini breed doe. My dad has kids born year round from his does. I think he said last weekend when we were there that he has 4 that should be kidding soon. I'll have to go see his new kids to get my baby fix when they are born! April seems sooooo far away! :/ I do enjoy seeing the baby bumps starting on my does though!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 11, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Vickir73 (Jan 16, 2013)

Day has started out great.  DD was pmsing (she hopefully won't start for another couple of years, but I swear she's already got the mood swings).  I think she was pissed because the world was still breathing . . . 

then I had to clean up dog vomit in the bathroom . . . at least I'm telling myself it was dog vomit since I accidentally touched it 

hey, on the positive side of that, at least it wasn't in the carpet


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

"at least I'm telling myself it was dog vomit since I accidentally touched it"

Haha! Milk almost came out of my nose when I read this, rofl


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 16, 2013)

Daaaawee!! I love lamanchas! She sure is a cutie!!! Makes me regret not finding a lamancha buck soon enough.. But hopefully my alpine boy is doing his job.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations on the new Lamancha doe....i love her coloring, she is so pretty .....My Lamancha is pretty plain, black with some white....But I love her personality...Can't wait till i breed her..Gonna breed her to a Nigerian so I wil have a Mini-Mancha


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)

Just scrolled back and saw your new girl!    BEAUTIFUL!!! I love my mancha too! Your girl really has some pretty color!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 16, 2013)

Your new girl is adorable! 




> then I had to clean up dog vomit in the bathroom . . . at least I'm telling myself it was dog vomit since I accidentally touched it


And that is really gross!


----------



## Vickir73 (Jan 17, 2013)

it sure does look pretty outside.  I think it's supposed to get up to around 60, not a cloud in the sky at least from the view I've got.  Wish I was out working on fencing   Found out DD was accepted to summer camp!!!!! I'm looking so forward to her going - I'm hoping she will make some more friends.  She's got two pen pals now, but one lives over 100 miles away and the other is a cousin several states away so she doesn't really see them that often.  I think summer camp will be a great experience for her and I'm thankful that I have the opportunity to send her.  I never went to camp and I'm sure missed out on a lot of fun.  Wish I could send the boy too, but at 6 I think he's not quite ready to be gone an entire week.

Went to (hopefully the last) court hearing this morning on child support.  The ex and I are trying to work things out - or should I say, I'm trying to let the past go, but it's hard - very hard.  I truly believe that God make him for me, but he has issues that I don't know if he's conquered.  I've seen some changes, but then again there are some things that haven't changed.  I keep praying about it, but am just very scared.  Don't want the kids to get hurt again and I don't want to get hurt again.  The way it is now, the child support will continue to accrue, but they will not enforce anything.  If things go south again I will have to pay to restart the child support enforcement portion.   He will continue to pay on the arrearage, but at $50 a week, it's going to take YEARS to pay off what he owes, but if he keeps doing what he's doing (by that I mean "being good") it's not an issue.  I'd prefer to have him with me and the kids doing what he's supposed to be doing than the money, if that makes sense.  But we'll see.  I'm at a point where I've just started to actually like him again (and that's taken SEVERAL years) so it's going to be quite awhile before I'm feeling the "L" word


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

That sounds like  tough situation.  Glad you have such a positive outlook on it---that is hard to come by in stressful times.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 18, 2013)

Love your new doeling goodluck with ex


----------



## Vickir73 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's another pic of Angie (I thing we will call her Angie for short because I'm pretty sure the kids will have a hard time with Angerona (her given name))  She's so pretty.  We also got more done on the new chicken run / buck pen.  Here's some pics.  This weekend we will finish the fence (one section about 4 feet long) and put in a new gate.  Then we will tear down the old fence and haul it out.  Then I will install doggie / chicken doors in the main coop doors so the chickens will have access, but Jack won't be able to get into the chicken feed.  For now, I'll let him have access to the entire run.  Depending on how he does in there will determine whether or not we will be giving him a smaller area in the future.







new chicken run.  We are adding 8 feet to the south and east sides.  later in the summer we will replace the west fence.  (the original fence is about 25 years old - so it's a little over due  )

east fence






(the old fridge you see in the background, I cleaned to and will be putting that inside the chicken coop so I don't have to keep hauling feed between the different coops)

south fence






we are bringing the south and east fences out to line up with the (new) existing fencing that we put up earlier in the year for the goats.  (the crooked fence you see in the background of the south fence - well, the ex was in charge of getting that line straight)  needless to say, it's pretty damn crooked, but the goats don't mind 

and here's just a pic of everyone getting along


----------



## Vickir73 (Jan 28, 2013)

finished new chicken run / buck fence this weekend. I'm am so happy with it.  We added 8 feet on the east side and about 8 feet on the south side.  The run was really large to begin with, now it's huge.  We will still have some tweaking to do (like adding a fence with a gate so I don't have to fight Jack off every time I go in to mess with the chickens) but it will work for now and get him away from the does.

South side with old fence in front and new fence in back.












East fence











new east fence







new east fence from the outside looking in







I picked a spot for the buck house and we have a few of the supplies, but not everything yet.  I'm debating on if I want to make a taller roof, (right now it will probably be about 4 foot high), but I just didn't have the energy left to think this weekend after we finished the fence.  The plan is to make part of the floor off the ground (so when it gets wet, he's got a dry place, but then we also want him to have a nice, cool place in the dirt to lay






I have discovered my Masey LOVES grapefruit rines.  We threw them out there for the chickens and she gobbled them up.  She's also not due until April 16th, but looking at her this weekend I'm sure she's got at least 2 in the oven - she already looks big.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, and I forgot to tell y'all I got to go riding yesterday.  It's been years since I've been on a horse, but it was sooooo exhilarating!!!!  The guy who rents our pasture came out with several of his family members.  His wife is still learning how to ride so she said I could get on first and warm the horse up.  It was so fun.  He left several saddles for us so we could go ahead and start riding the horses for them since they can't get out very often to ride (he does come every day and feed them / take care of them - he's a good animal owner).  I'm so excited.  I'll only be able to ride on the weekends, but I can't wait!!


Oh, oh, oh!! And I forgot to tell y'all about Friday night when I kept my nephews.  (1) my sister was supposed to be there at 8 am to pick them up.  I called her at 9:15 to ask where they were and she said "oh the water company didn't open until 9, but we are on our way."  I called her at 10:45 and said "where the hell are you?"  she said - "coming up the driveway."  No explanation why she was running late (we have our own water well, so I'm not sure why she was at the water company).  I told her that's why I don't like watching your kids because you constantly take advantage.

(2) my youngest nephew, Kody, has been sick recently (flu like stuff).  Well I noticed Friday night he had some horrible gas problems - this should have given me an idea of what was about to come, but I was busy reading a romance book and wasn't paying attention to the signs.    Well, he fell asleep on the little pull out bed we have in the living room.  Saturday morning I heard the little wonderful pitter patter of feet in the kitchen and I assumed all the kids were up.  Well, after a few moments, my bedroom door opened. . . and here's what I found . . . 
He had had diarrhea sometime during the night and when he sat up in the bed it squashed out all over the side of the pull out bed.  Then two big clumps fell out onto the carpet.  Well, then when he stepped down, he squashed the one pile into the carpet and from the looks of it did some sort of twisting dance in the pile, then between what he stepped in and the poop that was running down his legs, he tracked it thru the living room, thru the kitchen and to the back door, where I guess since I didn't wake up the first time he opened my door, he was going to go across the yard to mom's house but he couldn't open the back door so he came back to my bedroom.

I've decided I don't need to watch my nephew again until he's about 20 (he's 6 now, but has Downs; however, I swear he's still making that part up   That's how my weekend started . . .


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 29, 2013)

on your start of the weekend . Congrats on the new fence and riding. I miss riding haven't gone in years


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 4, 2013)

weekend did not go well.  Sister has moved her new trailer onto the property.  She (and the fiancee) brought over 5 out of their 6 dogs for a "visit."  Within 30 minutes the chocolate lab attacked my roo and got a hen bad enough that I decided she needed to be put down.  and then her "Fiancee" got pissed because I made him tie the dog 

This is not going to go well.  I am dreading her moving back home.  It's been nothing but drama and I fear it's going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 4, 2013)

Good gravy! If that's what the dogs did to the chickens, imagine what might happen with the goats! DRA-MA! could you "pull rank" on the fiance? tell him you've been there longer....?! lol 

I hope it all gets better...


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh man...just what you didn't need eh? Sorry you have that going on 

Must get tough when it is your sister...now those dogs...and that fiance... 

You need a peaceful time...not drama and injury to your critters...hope they move on soon


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2013)

Ugh on the sick nephew.   It is one thing when it is your own kid, and that is still gross to deal with sometimes, but nieces and nephews or someone else's kid is just worse somehow.


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 6, 2013)

oh yeah Pearce and the smell of his poo is horrible!! Worse than any buck in rut.  The smells that have come from that boy have made nurses walk out of the room   It's funny until you are on the receiving end and then   He passed gas the other day when I was over at mom's and I had to go outside.  I swear even if you stuck a bottle of Lysol up his ass it wouldn't help - I'd swear it would probably blow the thing up!!  ' course then he looks at you and smiles - he has the best smile - EVER!! Kody is so damn sweet most of the time; however, even tho he can't talk when he gets pissed - you'd better watch out.  He will point and grunt and you know he's telling you to "F" off!!!   He may have Downs and may be slower than the other kids - but he finds a way to get his point across 

Yup, my sister and my nephews moving back home should be a happy occasion, but so far it's been filled with nothing but drama and I'm afraid it'll get worse before it gets better.

CocoNUT - even though I'm the oldest (and been back home the longest and does more around the property to help my mother and grannie out and have for years even before we moved back home), it doesn't matter.  I know it sounds like the "typical eldest child," but in this situation it's true.  I'm always the one to get the grief while my mom and grannie take my sister's (or brother's) side.  I can leave a tool outside (which does NOT happen that often) and I get yelled at, but let my sister or brother leave a tool out (or the tractor for an entire week) and it's no big deal - they just aren't finished using it - yes, in fact, this just happened.  Let my sister's (or brother's) dog kill my chickens and no one says a word (my brother's dog killed 13 chickens), but let my goat eat my mom's roses (we are having a time keeping Jack in a fence) (which by the by Grannie constantly bitches about them because my mother doesn't water or weed the rose garden) and I get preached at (yes, this also just happened).

I had always viewed my mother and grannie always asking me to help out around the property as a curse; however, a few years ago I was in a counseling session and the counselor pointed out that I should view this is a blessing.  That they know they can count on me to do things around there when it needs to be done.  This was a huge turning point for me.  I had held resentment for my family for years.  I do still get angry and frustrated, but then I remember what the counselor said and it helps . . . sometimes    And then again, some days I just want to take my sister and brother and throw them off of a cliff into a pile of blackberry vines that have been overgrown for about 20 years and then poor rubbing alcohol on all the cuts to kill all the germs . . . nah, I don't have any issues with my siblings


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds like a healthy sibling relationship to me! 
It sounds to me like they get on you more cause you "should know better" and leave it alone with your siblings. That still stinks though. Every family has those dynamics though...seriously. I was the baby/only girl and my brothers will tell you that I got all the breaks. Not true, I was the most responsible and my father knew I wouldn't do the stupid things my brothers did. (I learned from watching them get busted how NOT to get caught!) Now, I'm probably the biggest flake! But I don't ever talk to my brothers...so that makes it easier I guess. 
Hopefully their animals won't kill any more of your critters. If that was happening to me...I'd have to say some dogs might go missing.... Guess Rover ran away huh?!


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 6, 2013)

ok, so I'm venting.

On Monday on my way home (approx 6:30 pm) I get a call from my mother wanting to know if I was aware of the book that my DD was reading for school.  I said not really. So she tells me that they are reading I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings and the tells me that although she (my mom) hasn't gotten very far in the book (she started reading it when she found out about it) but she did know there was an 8 year old who got violated.  I told my mom that I would buy and read the book first before I said anything to the teacher.

Well, last night I bought the book and read the parts about the rape scene (there is also a masturbuation scene).  I was appalled that this would be selected as reading material for 10 year olds.  I sent the teacher an email this morning (and had several co-workers read it to make sure it wasn't offensive in any way) asking why was this book chosen?  did the teacher read this book before presenting it to the class and why wasn't a note sent home before hand letting the partents know the kids would be exposed to this?  Well, the teacher was more upset about the fact that my mother told me than anything else.  The teacher said she had read the book before hand and stopped the class at Chapter 10 (before anything really bad happens).  She said this was another novel on the subject that they had been studying and see didn't see why a note should have been sent home.  She told the children to tell their parents what they were reading.   I told her it didn't matter who told me but the fact was that I didn't want my 10 year old to be reading about this.  The teacher said To Kill A Mockingbird was the same type of material.  I haven't read that book, but I will this weekend; however, I'm pretty sure it doesn't go into detail like how I Know Why does.    Well, the phone call escalated because she kept talking over me instead of listening to me and I ended up hanging up on her.  She again brought up the fact that my mother told me and that if my mother had an issue with my DD reading the book, then my mother should have said something to the teacher.  My mother is in her class room at least once a day and if my mother had an issue, she should have said something.  I told the teacher that this is not an issue for my mother to take up.  It's an issue for the parent.  I told her to leave my mother out of this.  She said - well, your mother signs most of your daughter's papers anyway.  And I said, so? I don't get home until almost 8 everynight.  My mother is trying to help.  I am aware of my daughter's hand outs and things that are going on.  Then she said "oh well I know where these issues are coming from."  when I tried to get her to explain that she again brought up my mother.  So I hung up on her.

I know I shouldn't have hung up on her but I did.  After I went outside and smoked 2 cigarettes and got my eye to stop twicthing I came back in and sent an email to the principal requesting a parent/teacher conference with the principal present.  I briefly stated in the email what the issue was and said I would be glad to take the day off work to attend a parent/teacher conference.  

I am still so pissed.

(1) why, as a teacher, would you pick a book for the class to read knowing you aren't going to finish it.
(2) why couldn't a simple note be sent home explaining her game plan?  just because she stopped the class from reading at page 10, how does she know all the kids stopped?  they were allowed to take it home.
(3) why does it matter who told me about the book?
(4) you teach in a very close minded community.  If the "general public" finds out a teacher gave the kids a kids about an 8 year old getting raped, it's not going to turn out well.  Yes, this is a very well written and thought provoking book; however, the "general public" is not going to go out like I did and buy the book.  All they are going to care about is the 8 year old getting raped.
(5) you wanted a book that dealt with the topics you were studying.  Aren't there tons of other books out there? One that the kids could have actually finished??
(6) what exactly is the point of reading an autobiography if you aren't going to finish it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, at 10 years old, there is no way I would let my son read that book!!   He and I have had the basic sex talk because he is an early bloomer, but the topics of rape and masturbating are things we have not discussed and I bet most of the kids in his class are less enlightened than he is.  What is she thinking?!  Is she a young/new teacher or is this women experienced?

To Kill a Mockingbird is not that graphic, but is well beyond the scope of a ten year old's understanding (that book is way over their heads and probably should not be taught until at the least 7th grade---I teach it at the 10th grade level).  Good for going over her head and I would recommend bringing in a second person to sit with you as well.  It does involve a trial in which a black man is falsely accused of rape, and there are issues of racism in the book (uses some words you might not be ready for your child to learn), but it does not elaborate on the supposed rape.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Feb 7, 2013)

You are doing the right thing. I don't think a book like that should be used in an elemtary classroom. Maybe not any classroom. Like Pearce said To Kill A Mocking Bird is at least Jr. high content (by the way it is a favorite of mine) I would think that for that age group there has to be a better choice. The book Roll Of Thunder, Hear My Cry is used in 6th grade classrooms here. I know your daughter is a little younger than that but it is more age appropratie than I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings. Please take someone with you when you go meet with the teacher/principle so that you have a witness if anything goes wrong.  We are here for you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 7, 2013)

You might also take the book with in case the principal hasn't read it recently or ever, and show the him/her the parts you are specifically objecting to....I was a voracious reader as a child, always reading ahead if we were reading a class book/study.....I would also want to know how the story ended if I was reading halfway through a book.


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 8, 2013)

oh, well now it just gets worse.  The teacher pulled my mother out of my mother's classroom Wednesday and accused me of threatening her!!! I told my mother (and later showed her the email) that I had 3 different people read the email before I sent just to make sure I didn't come across with an attitude or accusatory or confrontational in anyway.  In no way, shape or form, did I threaten her, mention the principal, or threaten running to the principal.  I told her I didn't like the fact that this was exposed to my daughter, why I didn't like it, and asked why was it chosen, could my daughter read another book if something like this was chosen again and could I please receive notice beforehand.

My mother is now mad at me for causing issues.  I freaking swear, it is times like these that make me regret moving back home.  I took my mother the email.  I said you read it.  My mother said, I don't care, I just want it to go away.  I said, well, then you should have never told me.  By now you would think she would know her daughter and the fact that I have a big mouth and will speak out when I think there is some type of wrong going on.  She said she is tired and stressed.  I said, I'm sorry, but you are not the only one who is tired and has a stressful job.  Mind you, I'm almost 40 years old and I'm still seeking acceptance from my mother - you'd think after all the times I've been let down by her in the past, I would have learned by now.  

So now we have a parent/teacher conference scheduled for Monday with the teacher, the principal, my mother, and me.  Yeah, this is going to go well.  I damn well plan on bringing up the fact that she told my mother I threatened her.  I work for attorneys and have for the past 15 years - I know better than to threaten someone - ESPECIALLY in writing.   She is pissed because I am questioning her choices.  At this point, I don't care if I put her or my mother on the spot in front of the principal, but I'll be damned if someone says I threatened them.  Either she's lying or my mother is and I'll find out.  I will also bring up the fact that if any teacher has an issue with me and/or my child, she will come to me and not go to my mother.  This has happened several times in the past with different issues - although it is helpful to have my mother knowing what's going on, it's also biting me in the ass.  My mother is one of the biggest gossipers in that school and this is just more gossip for her.    My mother should have said I don't want to talk to you when the other teacher approached her, but but she didn't - why because my mother must always know what's going on.  I've found out from others that my mother is one of the first to say bad things about me and I'm getting pretty sick of it.  

This is the teachers first year at this school.  I don't know if it's her first year teaching or not. 

There will definitely be questions asked about the school have approved reading lists and why hasn't this been done in the past so things like this doesn't happen.  I am also questioning why she even introduced the book to the class knowing she wasn't going to let them finish it. - why in the world would you do that? ?  I will be taking a list of questions with me and issues that I would like to address.  

I'll be taking the entire day off (since I live so far away).  I'll update y'all Tuesday - if you don't hear from me it's because I've had to go into hiding.  I will also be reading To Kill A Mockingbird this weekend to make sure I know the differences and yes, that book is also a little intense for 10 year olds.


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 8, 2013)

here's the scene that I saw last night when I went to close up the chickens - one of these is not like the others


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 8, 2013)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> here's the scene that I saw last night when I went to close up the chickens - one of these is not like the others
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6599_boots_birds.jpg


 Now you've got the Sesame Street song in my head  "One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong..."

Hope it all works out with the teacher conference. We have one today with Logan's teacher to discuss his report card, what we can do to help him at home, and likely his behavior as well. DHs mom has already told him to not attack the teacher! :/


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 8, 2013)

my mom just called.  Jack is loose . . . again.  I told her this morning I took one of those heavy duty construction type, silver chains and chained him to a 6 inch, 20 foot tree (of course with hay and water handy).  She said, oh yeah?  well, he's been out all day.  In fact, he tried to chase of the guy from the electric company.  Great.  instead of a guard dog, I have a guard goat.  freakin goat.


come hell or high water I am finishing his new house this weekend (it's supposed to rain Sunday) so I can get him moved into the new fence.  Although since I still have 2 sides of that to replace, I'm not sure how long it will hold him.  I can't electrify it until I replace it.  There are too many breaks in the older portion of the fence.  I don't think it would hold a charge.  I may just have to rig it for right now.  freakin goat.


oh and my Masey is walking around and moving like she's already miserable and she's not due until April 16th.  I'm thinking (and hoping) at least 2 and, of course, both of them girls.  'course last season I was hoping for all girls and I got all boys, so maybe I should hope for all boys


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 13, 2013)

ok I was out of the office Monday and Tuesday so I will try to catch everyone up on my happenings.  - boss is being difficult this morning, so I'm not sure if I will get to finish or not.

finished Jack's new house.  will try to post pics.  he's not happy being moved and I'm sure it's just a matter of time before he figures out how to jump the old fence, but hopefully I can get it replaced before he figures it out.

Monday I had the conference with the principal and DD's teacher.  Teacher had an entirely different attitude with the principal there.  Even said she didn't tell my mother that she said I threatened her (My mother was sick and didn't attend - or I think she just didn't want to attend so she made out to be a lot sicker than she was - come to find out she was at school, just didn't tell anyone until after the conference was over - thanks for the support mom)

Anyway, I got the issue settled.  The principal apologized profusely and said they dropped the ball on those 2 books (she included To Kill A Mockingbird in our discussion) and the school would begin working on updating their reading lists).

This weekend we got a lot done!!  We got Jack's new house finished and we've put him in the new pen - he's not happy, but for the time being he can't get out.  We also made broody boxes for a couple of hens.  I put 13 eggs under a hen last night, so hopefully she'll hatch out at least half.  I put at least 6 maran eggs under her.  I'm very interested to see if any of those will hatch out.

Noticed that my small doe, Dafni was not looking well Sunday night when we fed.  She looked like she had lost a lot of weight and her 'back end' was very wet.  By Monday noticed a discharge.  I didn't know if she was in heat or miscarrying, as when she's gone into heat before she has a slight discharge.  Well, as the day progressed she began squatting quite a bit - like she was trying to push.  By Monday night she had quite a bit of blood passing.  It wasn't gushing, but as she was standing there eating, it was dripping out.  A friend of mine said go get her some raspberry tea and get her to drink that as it might help her pass any afterbirth if she was miscarrying. By Monday night she had also developed a snotty nose.  Tuesday morning I decided to take her into the vet's office in case she had developed a secondary infection as her snotty nose had gotten worse.  He did confirm a miscarriage.  He could not feel any baby, so he said she had either passed it or reabsorbed it.  He did give her 4 cc of penicillin and give me some to administer every other day for 3 doses.  Since the weather is very soggy and cooler, we have been keeping her separated at night under a heat lamp.  

I've decided not to breed her again.  I think she's just too small for what I want.  I think if she could breed to something smaller it would be ok, but after she recovers I'm going to find a new home for her.

Got home from the vet yesterday and then spent an hour cleaning out the mess she left in the car  and then took a nice long hot shower.  I said,  I'll finally get to take a nap.  Just as I am stepping out of the shower, my sister calls.  She's been in an accident could I come help?  Everyone is ok, but I didn't get home until 2.  The kids were due home by 3:30.  Needless to say, a day of rest I did not get.  but isn't that how it goes??  for me anyway, I usually work harder on my days off than I do when I'm at the office.







jack checking out the new digs





Jack is not sure he likes it










complete!! I think I could even fit a kid or two in it






broody boxes





this is with the outside flap closed.  We added a flap on the outside to help keep them warm during the winter, but to give them a good air flow during the summer.  It was like a furnace in that coop during the summer, but as soon as I opened up the next boxed - voila!! it helped tremendously but then I discovered during the winter it gets too cold - so, thus, the flaps






since we added Jack to the chicken run, we had to add chicken doors to the main coop doors so the chickens could get in and out, but Jack couldn't get in.  Boots likes it


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 14, 2013)

I am glad your doe is doing ok, love jack's new pen and the broody boxes


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 14, 2013)

I love Jack!!  Great use of those pallets.  So glad to hear you have some resolution at school---I mentioned that to a colleague the other day and they were just as appalled.   I kind of understand mom not wanting to be involved---school politics is annoying and I keep to myself for the most part because even though I have been fortunate enough to not ever have gotten into any dramas, there are plenty to go around and teaching is hard enough.  You'd think some of these people actually were IN elementary school/high school instead of working there.


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 15, 2013)

so yesterday my DD received a HUGE gift from a boy, Dillian, in her class.  He gave her 2 mylar balloons, a huge big gift bag full of candy and 2 stuffed animal.  A throw blanket with a matching pillow and a very nice, silver necklace with a Hershey kiss that says "this kiss will last forever."  We did have a talk last night about her being way too young (she's 10 and will be 11 in April) to have a boyfriend and she needs to let him know that she can't have boyfriends anytime soon.  She said "I know mommy and I told him no,  even though he's asked me twice."  My sister told me that my DD made some comment to her yesterday at school that my DD wasn't going to kiss the boy even though he gave her all those gifts.  I think we will have another talk this weekend.

I'm not going to make her give the gifts back this time (she was so excited I just couldn't break her heart and make her cry), but I'll explain to her that if it happens again, she needs to be nice but tell him she can't except any more gifts from him.  It's not appropriate at their age.  I have no idea why the mother of a 10 year old boy would spend a small fortune on gifts for a 10 year old girl.  My mother says she knows the little boy's mother and his mother said she thought it was so cute.   - 

On one hand I don't mind my daughter receiving gifts from boys - I sure wouldn't object if a man bought me gifts; however, on the other hand, she's about to reach an age where boys are going to start expecting something in return for those gifts and I need to make sure I try my best to nip that in the bud.  I do think the opposite sex should spoil us  but not sure that I want MY 10 year old daughter being spoiled already.  yes, I know they are only 10, but it's much cuter when it's someone else's daughter - not mine.  One hand I think it's nice they spoil us, but on the other hand am I teaching my DD a bad thing my letting her keep such a gift??? Her birthday is April so we will see.  Maybe he will move on (hopefully to another planet) and I won't have to worry about it.  Boys are so evil.  I guess the time that boys have cooties  is probably coming to a close  

Who knew being a parent was going to be so difficult?  I think boys are so much easier that girls.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 15, 2013)

I think boys and girls are about the same. You will meet pushy and cakniving girls too that you will want to hide your son from.


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 18, 2013)

AP, so true  - some of us women can be pretty bad - but for some reason I'm not as afraid of the scanks (and yes, I was one so my "scank" alert should be pretty accurate) as I am those horn dog boys  

Here's our excitement for the weekend.  The ex decided he needed to ride my sister's fiancee's dirt bike Saturday night.  Richard and the dirt bike vs. pecan tree

shoulder







thigh






knee






shin






foot






pretty sure the foot might be broke - he's at the ER now.


I was so pissed at him.  I told him not to, but did he listen????? NOO!!! within 15 minutes of him going outside I hear "Vic I'm hurt!!" and he's laying on the floor in the living room.  I got him up, in a hot shower, and put ice on his foot (it wasn't swollen or bruised at the time).  By yesterday morning (I had had all night to sleep on it), I was PISSED!!  I told him, now I've got to unload feed and haul hay by myself.  He got all pissy then and got up and went outside and started doing chores and unloading feed.  Once he took his boot off last night and I saw the swellling and bruising, I felt bad (kinda) and told him he need to stay home today and go to the dr or ER, something because the ibuprofen I have at the house is not going to help with that swelling and pain.

He just got checked in to the ER, so we will see.


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 19, 2013)

ok dr says that although it's broke about half way up his foot on the far side of his foot, that technically it's still his pinky toe.  So all this for a broken pinky toe!!!! oh, don't think I'm ever gonna let him forget this.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 19, 2013)

WOW! All that for a broken pinky toe!? WOW! 

To support what Pearce said about gossip at schools: Elementary schools are the WORST working environment. Studies/surveys show that between female dynamics, student realted stress, politics and everything else...the most "hostile" work environment someone can work is is ELEMENTARY SCHOOL! WOO HOOO! You have stressed out women working with children who try your last nerves...all day every day! Some schools are worse than others...and I've noticed that as well. Glad you got the situation with your daughter and her teacher worked out.


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 20, 2013)

just got a text from the lady I bought Jack from.  I am getting his daughter, Angie from her too.  I was supposed to be trading chickens for Angie (full Lamancha born on 1-3-13). I've posted pics.  She's precious.  anyway I get a text from her this morning wanting to know if I can buy, Angie, her brother and her mother, Emma for $300.  She and her husband are splitting up (I don't know if it's permanent or temporary) and she is needing the money.  I thinks it's a really, really good deal.  I won't keep Angie's brother. Once he gets big enough, I'll either sell him or he'll go to freezer camp.

Well,  I was also supposed to be buying a buck from her too; however he's not old enough to be weaned yet.  She has asked me to foster him and his mom until he's weaned and then another of her friends will take the doe.  

Although I'm very happy to be getting my babies sooner than expected, I'm also very sad for her situation, but I also wasn't expecting 5 new goats (oh, yeah and a donkey) either.  Will y'all say a prayer for her and her husband and me and my ex ('cause right now I'm thinking he's wanting to kill me and hide my body for agreeing to all of this)

here's Snow (or I think that's going to be his name)










here's an updated pic of Angie


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 20, 2013)

You keep lucking into pretty goats!  Sorry they had to come from the previous owners tough situation. 

I swear one day I'll have a mini-mancha in my herd. Just have to wait till we get re-situated wherever we end up moving to this year (DH is joining the Army, if you hadn't read it on my journal). I saw a bottle baby that was alpine/lamancha on CL and really wanted her. Her brother had ears but she didn't! So adorable! 

Praying for all of y'all.


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, Marlow, I've been reading your journal - but since I have a boss who constantly pops up behind me I don't always have time to post on everyone's journal I follow.

I think you and the kids (four legged and two legged) should move out to my place (15 acres) and we can just help each other out   When the boys need a "time out" we can send them out to the back forty somewhere to blow off all that extra steam!!!  

We can have our own little community going, so when everyone starts turning into zombie apocalypse happens, we'll be able to hunker down and wait it out!! 

I'm so excited about my new babies!!!  I told my friend that if she doesn't have a place to go she is more than welcome at my house.  She can bring all her 4 legged babies.

**_Edited by Staff_**


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 22, 2013)

cook off was a blast!!! not as hung over as I thought I would be.  will try to post a few picks later (phones dead).   Got to bed around 2 am and was only an hour late to work   Most of the stories can't be repeated on this forum, but there was one Navy Seal that I really wanted to take home and keep as a pet   Lots of alcohol, bbq, music, and cowboys!!!! yeeeeehaw!!

here's a mental picture for you.  I'm in the port-o-don't look at anything or touch anything or take a breath in-can.  I'm trying to squat without touching the seat, hold my pants with one hand and the other hand is holding onto the door to help with the squat (since I'm having trouble balancing for some reason) and I'm on my tip toes so that I can still be squatting in a position to make sure the only thing touching any portion of the blue coffin is my hand holding onto the door, but still trying to aim so I don't pee on my pants and then - BAM!!! - leg cramp!!!!!!!!

Let's just say it didn't end well . . . or dry.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 24, 2013)

sorry for the leg cramps but


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

OMG!!!!  That is HILARIOUS!!!!  
Ok...now that I've attracted the attention of my coworkers by laughing out loud....


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 25, 2013)

Except for my nephew's bday yesterday (he turned 9), it was a very uneventful weekend.  Decorated his cake (my sister mentioned Saturday night and I should his cake - thanks for the notice.  I think it came out ok.  He (and the other kids) were happy with it.  

Here are the kiddos.

My nephew (in the brown who turned 9), my other nephew (wearing red who will be 6 this year), my daughter (who will be 11) and my son (wearing lime green who will be 7).  The woman is my mom.








the cake






and the food







I will be leaving Friday after work to get pick up my new babies.  I'm soooooo excited  then the plan this weekend is to start on the garden . . . . we'll see


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 25, 2013)

Trying to figure out what kind of food is there! Keep turning my head one way then the other and haven't figured it out yet!  Crawfish maybe? Or BBQ?

So where is the picture of you? 

ETA: That's a pretty good cake for a days notice!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok...cake is awesome! What 9 year-old boy wouldn't like that?! 
I think that's a crawfish/crawdad boil...is that right? 
Crawdads, corn, potatoes, "special" seasonings....I can HEAR the music playing and feel my DH DROOOOOLING!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 25, 2013)

I would love to have a zombie survival kit cake   I was trying to figure it out too marlow!  It looks good whatever it is!

Yay on getting the new babies!  However I missed something, what kind of  babies?


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was taking the pics - so no pic of me , I'm sorry but that's why I don't have sex in front of mirrors - I don't wanna see all that either 

My sis baked the cake - I can't bake worth crap.  Cakes always turn out too dry.  It was a key lime cake mix - very yummy.  Regular size sheet cake.  To make the handle, we use a rice krispy treat.  I just cut a rectangle about 4 inches long (or thereabouts) to make the top/long part of the handle and then 2 smaller squares to make the sides of the handle.  Covered that with icing and there you go!!  I was trying to figure out how to cut the cake to make the handle, she was the one who came up with the rice krispy idea - don't tell her I said so, but sometimes she's worth having around 

Yup, crawfish, potatoes and corn.  Her boyfriend/fiancee/POS whatever you call him, does boil good crawfish.   Too spicy for the kids, but the adults didn't have any trouble with them.

Green, I'm getting new goat babies (and mommies) this Friday.  I've posted pics before, but I'll post some new ones Monday when I get them settled in over the weekend.  I'm so freakin excited!!!!


Course this morning I got stopped by a State Trooper and received a lovely ticket for a defective headlight.  nice.

at lunch we went to sushi.  I was going to pay so I ordered whatever I wanted.  I had a nice tab.  'course it would have helped if my debit card was in my wallet and not on the kitchen table.  my girlfriend only had $20 cash and her son had her debit card, so we had to talk to the manager (who knows us) and had to take the girlfriend to the bank to cash a check and then go back and pay.

If trouble comes in three's, I really don't want to know what the third on is.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 27, 2013)

Well...if you've got ONE more trouble left...I say put a mirror in the bedroom! At least you'll KNOW that trouble!!!   Just don't mount the mirror on the ceiling and you should be fine....
It is a good thing though that you know the guy who runs that restaurant...so it's not sooo bad!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2013)

Mirror on the ceiling


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 4, 2013)

Coco, the mirror on the ceiling ??  Really??? Who would need a mirror on the ceiling when the lights are off anyway???  . . . now on the headboard, well, that's a different story.  At least that would be close enough to see without my glasses on   I might leave the lights on for that   My next husband is going to be Dwayne Johnson a/k/a The Rock - so I'll be installing mirrors everywhere for that honeymoon 


Got my new babies this weekend!!!!


From left to right: Emma, Angie, Brisket, Ghost, HP (whom I'm fostering for another month or so)






Emma & Angie





Emma & Angie again





Nic & Brisket





my kids






We tried something new this weekend.  Since I don't have a dehorner (yet) and Angie's horns were already getting long, we used a castrating band and then put duct tape around that





She was (and still is) pissed.

The babies need to be worked with quite a bit as they are not as tame/friendly as I like - but I'm sure that will come with time .


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2013)

I am so happy for you and your new babies


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 5, 2013)

The Rock huh? He'd want those mirrors more than you would I think!? 

Love the new babies! I really like your tire playground too! That's a great idea...I'll have to see if DH would do it w/o grumbling!


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gonna start on the garden tomorrow.  We are supposed to get rain Sunday - so I've GOT to get it started.  Going to have 2 this year.  one for corn and one for everything else.  It'll be my first time with corn, so we'll see.  I'm hoping to have enough to eat fresh, can, and still have enough left over to dry to let the animals eat.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 8, 2013)

Make sure to use all those goat berries to fertilize your corn area! Corn is a seriously heavy feeder....needs LOTS of fertilzer! There are a ton of cornfields out along my commuting route...it's really stinky when they 'fertilize' the fields!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just had to add something about a mirror on the ceiling over a bed...my cousin and her husband bought a new home and we all got the tour...could see that in the master bedroom there really was only one place for the bed...asked her why they had a huge black square on the ceiling over their bed....they painted it black when they couldn't get it unglued from the ceiling


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 8, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Just had to add something about a mirror on the ceiling over a bed...my cousin and her husband bought a new home and we all got the tour...could see that in the master bedroom there really was only one place for the bed...asked her why they had a huge black square on the ceiling over their bed....they painted it black when they couldn't get it unglued from the ceiling


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 13, 2013)

that's great Bon!!!  but the mirror could be such a conversation starter 


been super busy the last couple of days.  haven't had a chance to get on.  just have a minute to stop in now and tell everyone hi!!!  did tons this weekend - expanded garden, cleaned chicken coop, helped hatch a chick, got pigs, so much to tell and so little time   I'll try to catch up with y'all by the end of the week.

Oh and tomorrow's my birthday.  I'll be 40.   I pretty sure it doesn't bother me getting older but 40 does sound old


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> that's great Bon!!!  but the mirror could be such a conversation starter
> 
> 
> been super busy the last couple of days.  haven't had a chance to get on.  just have a minute to stop in now and tell everyone hi!!!  did tons this weekend - expanded garden, cleaned chicken coop, helped hatch a chick, got pigs, so much to tell and so little time   I'll try to catch up with y'all by the end of the week.
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! I hope you have a great tomorrow and have a drink for me too


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 14, 2013)

today's the day!!! I'm 40!!! Now is when the weight is supposed to come off slower, I start feeling the aches and pains and all that other stuff - unfortunately all of this has been going on for a couple years already   to turning 40!!!

Ya'll have a GREAT day!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 14, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 

Remember age is just a number.  You are only as old as you feel!  (which in my case I feel twice my age sometimes, I'll be screwed if this keeps up! :/)


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 14, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUU....HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOOO YOUUUUUUU....HAPPY BIRRRRRRRTHDAAAAAAAAY DEAR VICKEEEEEEEE.....HAPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYY BIRTTTHTTTHTHHTHTHTHTTHDAAAAAAAY TOOOOOOOOO YOUUUUUUUU!!!!!!! 

40? That's when life is supposed to start getting REALLY good! It's around 80 when stuff starts to fall apart! Us ladies of 'age' are getting better like a FINE WINE...EVERY YEAR! 

Hope you're having a FANTASTIC day!!!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 18, 2013)

ok, today I'm feeling my age .  Completely overdid it this weekend.  Stayed up too late Friday. Drove to Brehnam on Saturday and didn't get home until 10:30 Saturday night.  Yesterday we washed chickens to get ready for the show Saturday and then started working outside.  Hauled chicken poop to garden, fixed separated area in coop so we could move hens and chicks out of the broody boxes and then did several other things.  My legs and ass hurts, among other things today.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 20, 2013)

just think of all you accomplished


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 21, 2013)

all those aches and pains let you know you're ALIVE!


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 21, 2013)

thinking about everyone  just so busy at the office I don't time much extra time.  I'm looking forward to the show.  I'll let everyone know how I did on Monday.  I was hoping it would be a family event, but the ex is working nights and DD has a field trip so it will be just me and DS.   I know he's not going to enjoy getting up at 5:00 am, but hopefully he'll sleep most of the way.

The doe I'm fostering is supposed to be picked up on the 29th, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  She's not mean, but just pushy and she eats a lot   Without her I'll just have 3 does, Masey, Daisi, and Emma.  Depending on how Daisi's udder looks after she kids in April, will depend on if I sell her or not.  I may just keep her around to keep up supplied with meat goats.  we'll see.


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 22, 2013)

hey guys and gals - I just posted in the birthing section.  I noticed this morning that Masey's udder is starting to fill.  Her due date is 4/16.  This is her 2nd freshening and her first produced twins.  I'm expecting at least twins (or a 1 REALLY big doeling   - any idea if this means she gonna go early?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy way late birthday!  I'm gonna go check your kidding thread next....


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 25, 2013)

busy, busy, busy weekend

Thursday - Grannie fell and broke her finger - she's ok, but in a half cast for 4 -6 weeks - more to the story but too long to type right now - but she's ok.

Friday - crap at the office - bad, bad, bad  I was so stressed - but I keep telling my self I'm thankful that I have a job - but with all the sh**t I have to put up with I'd rather be getting paid for cleaning someone's barn   Sheriff was called out to my mom's house - My sister has been moved back home for less than a month and the crap has already started.  The fiance was drunk and yelling / cursing at her and then start yelling and cursing at my mother in front of all the kids - my DD told me she was scared that he was going to hit my mother - it was bad, but my sister hasn't told him to leave and so he's still there.

Saturday - show went well. 1 5th place, 1 3rd place, 2 2nd place, 1 1st place and an older gentleman who won quite a few trophies went around afterward and asked all the kids who didn't win if they wanted a trophy (he won more than 6) and those that said yes he let them pick one of his so my son went home with a huge trophy.  He was so excited  

Sunday - started plating - 9 rows sweet corn, 1 1/2 rows beets, 1 rows okra, 1/2 salad mix, 1 row cukes, 1 row green beans, 1 row sweet peas, 1 row edamame, 1 row of 3 different kids of peppers, 1 row of 3 different kinds of squash.  I still have 2 rows of tomatoes and a 1 row of black eyed peas to go.  We are going to plant "feeder" corn in the front yard -  I can't remember what type of corn, but we will use this for the animals.  I don't think I'll have enough for 50 pounds, but we'll see.  This is the first year for corn so I'm not sure what I'm doing

I'm thankful that we will be getting off Good Friday - I will hopefully be doing a lot of resting.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 25, 2013)

I still can't plant yet, between the temps being so low and the wind.this weather is just crazy.


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 25, 2013)

well it froze at our place last night and is supposed to again tonight.  I only planted seeds (no plants) so I'm hoping everything will be ok.  I heard nothing about the change in weather until yesterday (3/4 of the way thru planting).  So I may or may not have stuff growing in a few weeks - we'll see.  Our weather is so freakin crazy


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 25, 2013)

When we get that warm weather your seeds should grow quickly. My FIL used to put his seeds in the freezer before he planted them and it always kicked started them.


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 1, 2013)

here's what I walked in and had waiting for me Thursday.  Sometimes my daughter is soooo sweet.  Each of the little cards had a picture with her and the Easter Bunny and her brother with the Easter Bunny.







and then there's today.  I received a call from my mom about 10 am this morning.  Seems my DD is blaming me for her latest zero in math class.   She told her teacher that she put it on the table and then I picked it up and did something with it.  This could be completely correct.  I  tend to put things up when I see them laying on the table so I probably picked it up and put it with all the other school work that I keep of theirs - however, shouldn't she have said something to me about needing it???????  I sent an email to her teacher telling her to let my DD keep the zero, but I was still going to make her do the work anyway.  I'm so tired of her waiting to the last minute because she "forgot" she had homework.  She's in 5th grade.  She needs to break that habit now 'cause I'm pretty sick of it and I don't break it now it will just get worse now. She and I will definitely be having a talk this evening.

Anyone ever banded horns?  I did and it worked great, but now I don't know if they will come back (don't know if I got the band far enough down).  I'll post pics in the "Everything Else Goats" section.


----------



## CocoNUT (Apr 1, 2013)

At least YOUR DD thinks enough to 'bribe' you with nice gestures before she throws you under the bus! Evil told me she KNOWS she should help me...but just doesn't care to! Oh...and Evil has FORGED my and DH's signatures in her day planner regarding her completing her assignments! Evil child!


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Coco, I'm sure my day is coming for that.  The only thing that makes it a little harder for my kids is that my mom and sister work at the school and the teachers always let them know if there is something "important" coming down the tube to make sure one of us knows about it - we've gotta try our best to stay one step ahead of the little buggers


----------



## CocoNUT (Apr 2, 2013)

I know a little about that...I grew up being a teacher's kid! My brothers did all kinds of 'bad' things...and mom ALWAYS found out from one of her 'friends'...it didn't matter what school! I was smarter than the boys....


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 3, 2013)

I was the oldest so I always got in the most trouble - 'course I kept letting the boys in at night so I guess I had to get in trouble when I got caught doing that


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am sooooo ready for the weekend !!!!!  Will go to Hobby Lobby today and get some cardstock to print out invites for DDs bday party on the 20th.  I actually found one on-line that she likes so I will print them today and we will spend tomorrow "pretting them up" so she can hand out on Monday.  She wants a luau theme so I'm hoping I can borrow most of the decorations from friends so I don't to buy too many.  Y'all have a great weekend.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 5, 2013)

I was the oldest too...and got into the most trouble...but then I was the one with the not so brilliant ideas and my younger sibs joined in 

Love Hobby Lobby...I could spend a whole day in there...have a super weekend Vicki


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 12, 2013)

well - I've borrowed a lot of decorations from friends and then we went to the dollar store and found the CUTEST!! cups.  I'll definitely be posting pics.  I've researched luau cakes online and figured out the design I want to use.  It will be 3 layers - definitely the most difficult I've done so far so we will see.

The last poultry show of the season (or at least for me) is tomorrow in San Marcos.  If anyone lives out that way come on by.  Check in starts at 7:30 so I'll need to leave about 3:30 I think.  It's in a different facility than last year so I'm not 100% sure where I'm going and I'm going by myself so I need to allow for a little more time for check in since I'll be getting everyone ready by myself - but the advantage is . . . . I will be by myself 

I'll try to remember this time to take some pics for y'all.   I hope everyone will have a great weekend.  My girls still haven't kidded.  Masey is due the 16th and is HUGE and Daisi is due the 18th.  Masey's udder is coming in fantastic - doesn't look like quite as tight attached as I hope, but overall I think it looks great - I'll try to get y'all some pics this weekend.  Daisi's udder looks ok - not near as full / big as I had hoped, but more of what I expected.  But she is still a good week out so it might still fill up more.

Will hopefully be coming home with some new chicks tomorrow - which will give me pullets to show when the season starts again - keep your fingers crossed for me.  

Lots of stuff growing in the garden, but since I didn't keep a chart I can't remember what I planted where   It will be a surprise    Sweet corn isn't coming up as good as I hoped, but with the rain we got this week maybe it will help.  The (not)sweet corn we planted in the front is coming up well.

Replaced the liner in the pool last Sunday.  I was only helping, but it 'bout near killed me.  Took Monday off to rest, but it didn't really help.  Laying on the couch all day just made me feel worse.

Saturday is the poultry show and then Sunday there is a Free Family Fun Day at the camp we are sending Harli too this summer.  It's from 10:30 - 5 Sunday, so it will be a very busy weekend for us.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 12, 2013)

I would love to go I wish I lived closer. I picked up some Jersey Giants and will be getting a variety of colored Cochins on the 26th


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 15, 2013)

busy, busy, busy weekend.  Got up at 3 am and left for show in San Marcos.  I didn't place as well as I hoped, but none of us really did as we had hoped.  Our judge (although very experienced in judging poultry) wasn't as experienced in the breed - and he even said he doesn't have many chances to evaluate the breed as much as he might need to.  We are all learning together 

Got home at 8 pm and by the time I got unloaded and settled it was 10.  Needless to say, I pretty much passed out.

Yesterday was the Free Family Camp Day at Camp Cho-Yea.  It was a blast.  Harli is now definitely excited about going this summer.  

Masey is due tomorrow - no sign she is going into labor.  Her udder looks great tho. I'll try to post some pics.  

I've got a lead on a new buck so I'm going to sell Jack and ghost.  I'd rather have a great boy with papers than a great boy without papers and since all my kids are now related to Jack, it won't hurt to get some new blood lines floating around.


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 15, 2013)

current Angie pic






Emma trying to get Richard's coffee





Emma really likes coffee 





the pic doesn't do Masey's belly justice - she's huge





and I think her udder is coming in nicely.  could be a little tight attachment - but I'm happy with it.





Placing Jack and ghost on craig's list to sell.  I talked to a breeder earlier today and will be one of two bucks from her. She has several for sell but there are two I like.  Once is older and is proven to be very fertile  and the other will be old enough to breed this fall.  The older is a lighter color and the younger is a darker color - he looks very similar to Emma but he has a huge stance from the back and that would give a doe plenty of room for an udder.  So i'm still kinda up in the air?  

Do you have any thoughts about it (1) older and proven v. (2) younger but maybe a little better - but they are pretty close in type


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 17, 2013)

Love the pictures, I personally would go with an older and a younger. That way you increase you chances of them being bred. You can sell him next year for another younger buck that way you have the ages staggered. This is only my opinion.


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 17, 2013)

that's a good idea, but since it's so hard to get rid of bucks, I'm probably just going to be getting one for now.  And since I only have 3 does that will be needing to be breed this fall, I don't think having 2 bucks around is a good idea. One is bad enough


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have sent a PM to Staw because I thought I read a post somewhere where he described lancing a CL abscess.   I don't think my 3 month old buck has CL, all adult goats have tested negative and I'm not around any other goats, but has an abscess on his mouth - toward the back and it's getting bigger so I'm planning on lancing it.  I know Sraw has been really busy, so has anyone else done this?


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 19, 2013)

still NO babies!!!!! Can goats decide to change their minds?????


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 22, 2013)

No but they will make you wonder that


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 22, 2013)

here are the unexpected guests at my daughter's birthday party Saturday.  They arrived about 4 pm.






1 doe and 1 buck - my first doeling!!!! I'm so excited   Their names are Chloe and Eatem


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats they are adorable


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 22, 2013)

Eatem as in "eat him"???  Congrats!


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, Purple, Eatem as in eat 'em   Although Nicolas said he wanted to name the baby Yuri (after one of the Call of Duty characters), so the new name is Yuri Eatem.  Then Harli said we couldn't eat him because they were born on the day of her bday party.  Well, I said, someone has to get eaten.  The vote is still out . . . .




Babies are doing well.  I milked Masey last night.  The babies were nursing from one side, I think because she was so engorged.  I got almost 2 quarts out of the side they weren't nursing from.  Maybe now they will nurse on both sides.  I'll keep milking in the evenings and she how her production goes.  Made cheese last night with Emma's milk.  Used 2 gallons for the cheese and had 3 quarts left over, so we have a quart, mom has a quart, and I gave a quart to my sister.  I haven't mixed in the flavor of the cheese yet.  I wanted to make smoked jalapeno, but I am out of liquid smoke, so I'll do some other favor this evening.   


Lanced Brisket's abscess last night.  Everything went smoothly and it looked like "regular" goo, so I'll clean it out again with iodine this evening and see if I can get anything else out, but it looked pretty clean last night.  Hopefully it will heal the 5th so I can sell him.  I decided since I'm buying a registered buck, I'm going to sell Jack and Brisket and keep Ghost for us to eat.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 23, 2013)

sounds like a good idea, if you need a cheese taster  I will send you my address


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> sounds like a good idea, if you need a cheese taster  I will send you my address


x2


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 24, 2013)

Daisi kidded yesterday morning.

1 doe, 1 buck.  the cute little brown thing is the doe 












we haven't picked out names yet, but it was suggested that the buck be named, Eatem 2 


Did eat some of the cheese last night.  Just sprinkled garlic powder on it - it was yummy.  But I made the mistake of using some store bought jalapenos instead of the ones I canned - can you say: hot, hot, hot???!!!!!  

I did milk the girls last night but didn't get much milk, so I'll think I need to change to in the morning, but really until the babies get a little older and I start locking them up, I'm not expecting a ton of milk, but I can always hope can't I?


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 25, 2013)

Cute kids


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 25, 2013)

My sister called from school yesterday giving me a head's up that Nic might have pink eye.  I took him in this morning to see the dr.  No pink eye!! just really bad allergies.  prescribed a nasal spray, eye drops, and zyrtec.  Wished she could have given me something.  I feel like crap.  Oh well, at least he's not sick.  He was really pissed that I wouldn't let him stay home tho   he said "Ms Rivers [his teacher] said if I have red eye, I need to stay home."  I couldn't get him to understand that even though his eyes were red, it wasn't "pink"eye . . .


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I've got a dead goat.  I posted the info under the disease section - any feedback would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Vickir73 (May 2, 2013)

well, when it rains it pours - Went out this past Sunday to feed my flock and found my BCM show roo dead.  No idea what happened. Unless he got an infection from getting into a fight with another roo the weekend before - even though he didn't appear to have any life threatening injuries and we did treat the injuries he had.  Breeding plan back to square one until I can find another roo. crap , crap, and more crap.

Tuesday I went to the dr - I have pink eye.  I stayed home yesterday but came to work today, but wish I didn't, I still feel like crap.  Dr said I'm not contagious anymore, so I guess that's a plus.

Attending the trade day in Conroe Sunday.  Hoping to sell Jack, 15 chickens, and 3 rabbits.  Would be great to get those chickens off my feed bill.  I'm pretty sure they are not laying anymore and as harsh as it sounds, I can't afford to run a chicky retirement home.  If they can't produce, they have to go.

Goats are doing fine.  I'm wondering if it's too soon to start milking Daisi and Masey.  Kids are 2 weeks old.  If I started milking now would it increase their milk / stay the same / not be worth my time?  

Nicolas came home from school Monday and told me "Mommy I didn't have any drama today."  The additional dosage in the afternoon does seem to be making a difference.


----------



## Vickir73 (May 2, 2013)

oh, oh, oh, yeah forgot to tell you, Ex came in the house Sunday and said, I think the septic tank is backing up, there's stuff coming out of it. Great.  So I call on Monday and the guy comes out Tuesday morning.  He's not able to empty it completely because there were so many roots in it.  That evening my brother and the ex pulled the top off and it was GROSS!!!!!.  It had been about 10 years since it was cleaned out (because it was time sensitive when me and the kids moved back we didn't have the time to check it then) the amount of roots (and "solids") was ENORMOUS!!!!   it was sooooooo gross.  They got the roots cleaned out so except for a few other things that need to be done (the connection pipe between the two pipes needs to be replaced and the new drain pipe needs to be run into the old pipe) the immediate problem has been fixed.  

let me say, it didn't bother me at all to watch my ex husband and my brother working on cleaning up my )()#%&&


----------



## Vickir73 (May 6, 2013)

very tired, but we had a very productive weekend.  We attended the Conroe Trade days yesterday.  I sold Jack, Ghost, 1 roo and 13 hens.  I've very happy to get those chickens off my feed bill and get Jack and Ghost new homes.  This will make room for the registered buck I will be buying at the end of the months.  I've very excited about him - his name is Carlos and he is a registered LaMancha.  I'll post pics as soon as I get some new ones.

I've never attending this trade days before (it's only twice a year) and we will go again in October.  Tons of sellers and tons of buyers.  It was a great day - heck even the guy was selling transparent chickens for $3.00 a box sold out of his stock too!!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 6, 2013)

Congrats on the Trade Show!!!!!    I have always wanted to have my own both at our Trade Shows, but,    am yet too "chicken"!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2013)

What are transparent chickens? I am glad you did great


----------



## Vickir73 (May 10, 2013)

Transparent chickens - guy with sign selling "transparent chickens $3.00 per box."  - aka empty boxes.  Seems all these people come to the trade days to buy animals but don't bring containers to put them in.  This guy will sell you a box for $3.00.  He was sold out before we left.  Guy set up next to us said the "Transparent Chicken" guy is there every year and every year he sells out - who'd thunk it ??? guess this guy did and he's making a killing!!

look what I'm getting at the end of the month!!! I'm so excited.  I'll start showing next year - or this fall depending on where/when the shows are.

Carlos






Jasmine





Fudge





Zoey






I'm paying for them next week and will meet the owner at a show in College Station on the 25th to pick them up.  I am SO EXCITED I can barely stand it 

I'm on my way to getting great milking herd - next goal is to start checking into getting licensed.

We had a HORRIBLE storm yesterday evening.  I drove home in it - lightening so bright you couldn't see, wind blowing so hard it was forcing my car over, rain so heavy it was like you were driving thru a car wash and hail.  I couldn't see it, but from it sounded like, I'm sure I've got hail damage to my car.  I got home and had 4 inches of water in the goat barn   Luckily everyone was on the north side, where it's higher.  The babies usually sleep in the space under the light inside the barn - which happened to have the deepest water.

All the chicks made it thru the night.  Tuesday I had 128 delivered.  24 pullets and 104 cornish rocks.  So far we've only lost 1 cornish rock, so that's really good.  Hopefully in 8 weeks those babies will be ready to go in the freezer.  I'll be selling some, but for the most part we shouldn't need chicken for quite a while.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 10, 2013)

Yay!!!! I am soooo excited for you getting your new milking goats!!!!!  
They look like real beauts!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 11, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Yay!!!! I am soooo excited for you getting your new milking goats!!!!!
> They look like real beauts!!!


X2


----------



## Vickir73 (May 15, 2013)

gonna try real hard not to do anything today, but I'm not sure it will work.

Woke up at midnight with a migraine, took 2 Excedrin migraines - didn't do a thing, took a sinus pill - worked like a charm - dang sinuses.  I hate 'em.  This has been the worst year for sinuses and allergies.  I wonder if people who live in Antarctica suffer from sinuses and allergies or if the cold kills them?  oh well, couldn't move there anyway.  I wouldn't be able to go outside in my jammies there 

Now I have the blasted hickups.


----------



## Vickir73 (May 16, 2013)

wooooohoooo !!!!!! obnoxious boss is out today and tomorrow   time to get caught up on some filing and then on to better things - like updating all my goatie and chickie records 

talked to the Health Dept yesterday about getting licensed.  This is something I definitely want to do; the annual fee is not nearly as expensive as I thought it would be - definitely within my budget; however, I will need to make some major updates to my goat barn.  The inspector will even come out and talk to me and inspect my place BEFORE I pay any money to give me an idea of what needs to be done and if it's going to be worth it for me.  The gentleman I spoke with yesterday emailed me a bunch of information on what will be inspected and the requirements to pass.

Will need to sit down with my brother and ex to figure out what to do and how to do it and how much it will cost.  I know I need to concrete the floor of the milking section - might as well go ahead and concrete the entire building's floor (the building is about 10X15), but not sure how to do that with the building already there, but I'm sure it can be done.  Also need to make sure the milking section is "dust proof" - meaning I need to install full doors on the outside and inside going to the kidding area.  Right now we just have half doors.  I will also need a bigger kid section - no idea how to do that.  The existing building was built by my grandfather about 25 years ago and is still in really good shape.  I want to keep the building.  Not just because it's already there, but because he built it.  I have an emotional attachment to it and will not level it to build something else - so that will probably be the biggest issue - must build onto/around the existing building.  I may end up being unreasonable on this issue - but that's just the way it's gonna be-I know my brother will understand.  I think the ex will too, but I'm sure we will have to have the discussion.  I also need to get a better power supply ran out there - this has been needing to be done for awhile.

Of course, first and foremost I need to make sure I'm going to have the supply.  I will be getting the new goats at the end of the month so I think by next year I will have a better idea of how much milk I will be able to produce.  Right now I think I'm going to dry Emma up.  She's just not producing enough to be worth the trouble of milking her.  If she doesn't do better next year, I already have a buyer for her.  She's a sweet goat, but a major PITA, so I'm having trouble getting attached to her so I don't think it will be hard to sell her.  

I was going to sell Daisi, but she's giving me a good quart a day and the babies are still nursing and it's only her 2nd freshening and she's VERY sweet and is a great mom.  She even let's Maisey's babies nurse.  And Daisi's doe, Leah, is an absolute sweetheart.  Her buck, Luke, we will eat so it really doesn't matter 

Masey's production is increasing.  Almost 2 quarts this morning and the babies are still nursing.  I'm massaging her udder twice a day though because it had gotten pretty hard.  No mastitis - just hard.  I've been massaging over a week now and I'm definitely seeing a difference.

So first thing first, make sure I can produce enough every day to sell.  In the meantime, we can start making improvements (which do need to be done anyway).  If we are going to start showing I need to have a kid section anyway because we will have to pull the babies.  I will be breeding Emma, Angie, Masey, Daisi, Jasmine, Zoey, and Fudge this fall, so I will need to have an area ready before the winter.  Emma, Masey, Daisi, Jasmine and Fudge have already produced twins.  Zoey is due this June, but I would hope/expect she would give twins the next time around.  It will be Angie's first breeding so I'm not sure about that, but I think I need to have room for at least 15 babies - surely that would be a big enough area??  I know they may or may not produce twins each time, but I think I should count on it when it comes to planning an area for them.  I'd rather have to much than not enough.  

I need to start doing some research and see if I can find pictures of other owners' set ups so I can start getting an idea of what I need.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 16, 2013)

It all sounds very exciting!!!!  I hope it all works out for you!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 16, 2013)

I should have read your posts earlier - can't believe I missed Conroe Trade days!  I'm not that far from you by Texas standards.  I'm south of Houston.

Are you getting set up to sell raw milk or pasturized?  I'm curious on what it takes to get approved.  I milked two goats last year and had people buy milk from me to raise puppies on, for their orphaned kid (goat kid) and for soap - but understand that it can't be sold for human consumption without licensing.

Congrats on your new goats - they're gorgeous!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 16, 2013)

I am so excited to see your new improvement plans. I wish you lots of luck


----------



## Vickir73 (May 17, 2013)

Frustrated, the next trade days in Conroe is in October.  It's the first Saturday of May and October.  There were TONS of people coming thru and lots of different kinds of animals.  We are definitely planning on attend in October.  I'll have at least 2 bucklings (they'll be wethers then) for sale and I'm thinking about ordering some pullets to grow out and sell in time for the trade days.  If they don't sell, they'll just be added to the flock - so win/win for me 

Autumn, I'll take pics of the existing building this weekend and post them next week.  I could really use some feedback on how to build out/improve what's there.  I'll be selling raw milk and cheeses.  Yes, legally you are supposed to be licensed; however, I've also been researching goat shares, but you have to be very careful about that too.  You are selling a share of your herd, so I'm not sure I want to do that . . .


----------



## autumnprairie (May 18, 2013)

I thought about becoming licensed too but I decided to wait until I buy some more land instead of just an acre. I really want to extend my herd and flock and maybe add a pig and a steer to help to become independent instead of buying my food from the grocery store. 
I wished you lived closer then we could can together.


----------



## Vickir73 (May 20, 2013)

ok, goatie friends.  In the quest to get licensed (hopefully by this time next year), I am beginning plans for my new milking building.

The idea at first was just to convert the building the I use now - but after speaking with the ex this weekend he said nope not gonna happen.  Too much trouble.  Why don't we just build you a new one from the ground up????  Well, let's see - how long did I have to think that over ????

Any one have any suggestions? 1 milk stand?  2? windows, cabinets, things they don't like about theirs?  thinks they love about theirs?  how high to build the milk stand?  I like being able to sit down while I milk so I'm thinking about 3 feet off the ground at least.  A window unit will be a must down here.  I would also like a space for a refrigerator and if I can talk him into it, a sink area (which would probably require drainage of some sort - which I might have to sweet talk him for this   Not sure I can get hot water, but would at least like an area where I can rinse things off.  I know I'd like cabinets on the wall so I could move all my meds from the house to the milk room (since we'll have a window unit, I can make sure the temp stay correct for the meds) and a space for a (future) milking machine.

I also posted this in the "milking" forum for people who maybe don't read journals, so if you know of a better place to post, please let me know.


----------



## Vickir73 (May 20, 2013)

Autumn, would love it if you were closer - why you you just come on down ?   We have 103 broilers we will be processing in about 6 weeks or so (depending on size).  This is the first year we are doing this, so we'll see how it turns out.  I need to research about how is the best way to separate it for strips & breasts without wasting too much.  I've gotten a few people who have said they would be interested in buying some of the processed birds, so we'll have to see about a final price once they are ready to be dressed (but I'm thinking between $6-8 a bird).  We skin them (plucking is just so gross & time consuming) and the process is A LOT quicker!!!

We have have 3 male piglets we will be processing this fall sometimes.  The other piglet is a female, which my brother is keeping to breed (so hopefully we won't have to buy any more piglets).   We are really trying to become more self-sufficient, it's just a work in progress (especially when the gardens don't do as well as you hoped they would).  Eventually, I'd like to get a miniature Jersey cow (but for about the price of one of those, I can re-fence the pasture, which will probably happen first anyway) and that would be great because any calf she had could go in the freezer too.  No more having to buy beef.

I don't have any friends out where I live.  All my friends are here where I work (a/k/a The Big City).  They are all very interested in what we are doing but none can (or really want) do it.  It would be nice to have someone to share with - besides my freakin family.  I swear when you pull onto our property it is starting to looking like  a freakin trailer commune


----------



## Vickir73 (May 20, 2013)

oh and guess I could update y'all on how the weekend went.  It was very nice.  We got tons done.  Show chicks rebanded and moved to the show coup.  Pullets moved to the separated space in the main coop.  New feeders built for the broiders.  Pikachu was banded - see if he bites me again   We pulled a bot fly worm out of Boots' neck Saturday.  I'll post pics later - boss is in the morning so I need to get some actual work done.  Pikachu is pouting and Boots is trying to recover.  We put him in a crate in the chicken coop (which is where he eats and sleeps) and gave him some tuna and goats' milk.  I am also giving him 1 cc of PenG for 3 days.  I'm really hoping he will recover.  He is a sweet, sweet kitty.

Also ruined an ENTIRE batch of cheese this weekend.  Completely my fault, but I'm still   I tried a new milking/straining method this morning so if this works, it will help  A LOT.  

Also decided to stop milking Emma - her udder is lopsided and I really want to dry her up.  'course with Angie still nursing (at almost 5 months old) I'm not sure how long that will take.

Counting down the days until Saturday when I go get the new goats.  I'm super, super excited - first step towards that dairy is making sure I can keep enough milk supply.


----------



## Vickir73 (May 22, 2013)

Having an issue with my milk lately - it started Sunday- it tastes like goat butt   gotta figure out what is wrong.

Just 3 more days until I get my new goaties


----------



## autumnprairie (May 22, 2013)

Are they eating something new? Are you using soap and water? I am out of ideas. I am on my way back home for a month then back to California for my Dad's Memorial service


----------



## Vickir73 (May 23, 2013)

I'm sorry Autumn 

My process of handling the milk hasn't changed.


----------



## Vickir73 (May 31, 2013)

milk has gotten better, so I'm thinking they ate something "bad" when they were free-ranging, guess they won't be allowed anymore yard time.  Getting about 2 gallons of milk a day.  We've started giving it to the pigs 'cause I can't make cheese fast enough.

Show last Saturday went well.  The Judges really seemed to like Zoey, but both judges said she was carrying too much weight.  They knew she is due in June, but it's really hard to see her body (and she wasn't shaved) so my brother will be taking her to the State Fair in Dallas at the end of September.  Hopefully we will be taking Leah, Chloe and Angie as juniors and Jasmine, Fudge, Zoey, & Masey as seniors.

Working on getting the girls tattooed and registered.  


Show was very exciting - it's funny how quickly everything came back to me.  It was just like breathing. 

Milking 5 goats by hand in the morning is taking some getting used too.  I hurt my back a few weeks ago and it's not getting any better, then this morning on the way back to the house with the milk, I tripped in a blasted hole, pulled my back, spilled the milk and broke my good flip flops.  Does this make me a "hick" when I break the "good" pair of flips???? 

Anyhow, then I closed Nic's foot in the car door (he'll be ok) and then when I stopped at the convenience store to get a soda, I left the window down and it decided to rain so I had a wet a** by the time I got to work.   

Really gotta do something about my weight.  The show just about killed me I think (besides the fact that I was up for 20 hours) and I know that's not helping the back situation, but I'm not sure my scale wants me on it to be able to weigh myself . . . 

Gonna try to rest this weekend, but we'll see.  We really need to work on the septic tank as it's overflowing AGAIN 


Here's Jason














both of us (yes, I'm not in full dress, but I hadn't planned on getting in the ring - I was just helping someone who needed an extra handler)  Our friend who took the pics laughed because she said it looked like synchronized goat handling
































Nephew graduated Kinder yesterday and the elementary received awards.  Nic made the A/B honor roll and Harli received the "Independent Woman" award - her teachers says "Harli does what she wants when she wants to do it!!"  I'm only gonna see this in a positive light 

Still really haven't come up with any diary room ideas, although at the show we made contact with someone my brother has known for about 20 years.  She and her husband own a dairy and she invited us up to see their set up.  

My brother did great at the show (even though we couldn't find him white pants, we did find white shorts, which worked in a pinch, but we'll be finding him some pants) - he does have a way with goats.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jun 4, 2013)

got some disappointing news today.  I'm unable to register Masey as NOA because of her ears   I was so looking forward to getting her in the ring.  I can't register her doe either because her doe's ears are also too big; however, if I breed her doe to a full Lamancha (which I have), if she has does, I could get them papered.  Very disappointed - but it's not the end of the world, I guess.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate technicalities.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jun 6, 2013)

well my sister has been milking in the evenings because of my back - which doesn't seem to be in any hurry to get better.  Yes, I know you are supposed to stop doing things to let it rest, but when you have animals, how are you supposed to "stop"??  Lesli is helping me as much as she can, but there is no one jumping up at 5 am to say, "Here let me milk!!"   

Fudge's udder doesn't seem to be getting better - but it doesn't seem like the ants are still biting her - it's just a big scab between her teats and it's very uncomfortable for her.  I've had to start holding her leg while I milk the one side, which then she kicks, which jars my back, which pisses me off - but i know it's not her fault, so I try my best to keep my cool.  My sister has had to pop her a couple of times, but not hard, just to get her to stop being ridiculous.  We don't want her to get in the habit of acting crazy on the stand.  

I'm spraying vetrimycin on it.  I'm wondering if I should scrub it this evening ?? I don't know.  It's in a bad spot with it being on her udder.  I don't want to take the scab off and let dirt get in it and it get infected, but I'd like to get the dirt off of it so I can make sure the spray gets on the wound and not just the dirt.  Just ordered some vetrimycin hot spot, so as soon as that comes in, i'll start applying that.

Found out this week that DD passed the math portion of the the STARR test.  I'm so proud of her and she is sooooo happy.  Well come to find out she told her class that if they all passed the math portion (just about everyone had to retake it) they could have a pool party at our house.  Well, guess what???!!!! Everyone passed.  So, pool party at our house - I told her "Baby Girl, could you run this kinda stuff by me first?"  So we'll just do a combination party for her class and Nic's bday next Saturday.  What fun


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 6, 2013)

Good luck with Fudge's udder!!! Sometimes it is hard to know the right thing to do when trying to help animals! Usually I just go with gut instinct!  
 Congrats to your DD!!!!!!! Thats awesome!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats to your DD : celebrate 
I wash my does with soap and hot water that way I catch whatever might flake off.  When Brownie had a sore spot I used udder balm,it worked really well.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been spraying Vetrimycin spray on her twice a day and it seems to be healed over and the scab is starting to flake off in spots.  I also just received some Vetrimycin hot spot and in the next day or two I'll probably go head and take the rest of the scab off and start applying the Hot Spot spray.   She's not acting like it is bothering her anymore so I think it's pretty much healed up.  Her milk production hasn't really seemed to suffer much so that's good.

Noticed last night that Diasi had scours and seemed to be loosing weight.  Her eyelids weren't pale, but weren't nice and pink either and her temp was 105 (only kept the thermometer in for 2 minutes, so I'm not sure if that was long enough or not) and she seemed not quite herself so I gave her probios, B complex, and Cydectin.  This morning I didn't notice the scours, but she was back up and about like her normal self, so hopefully, the treatment did the trick.  We'll see.  She was eating last night so hopefully I caught whatever it was before it got back enough for her to quit eating.  She was definitely ready for breakfast this morning.  I'll see this evening if I can watcher her a little longer to see if the scours have improved.   

I wormed everyone awhile back with copper bolus, but am wondering if that wasn't sufficient for all the worms - and I'm wondering if they got enough because I couldn't get them to eat it (have tried putting it in peanut butter, which they turned their noses at) so I just sprinkled it on their feed, so I really couldn't tell if they got all the amount they were supposed to get.

My son is wanting to know why I can't take the summer off and I tried to explain to him that my job is all year round and he said, "well why don't you get another one that's closer to home?"  wish I could baby boy


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 12, 2013)

I understand the wanting to he closer to home. On the goat note I was told Barberpole is going to be a really bad year. I have a few gots with scours to it seems that they are eating too much grain and green so back on the hay they go and only will get grain once a week. Mine seem to have finicky stomachs


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 12, 2013)

Didn't know that copper would actually treat worms.  We are going to be adding in copper after the does kid.  We have some thin fur on tail tips and I am betting on copper.


----------



## elevan (Jun 12, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Didn't know that copper would actually treat worms.  We are going to be adding in copper after the does kid.  We have some thin fur on tail tips and I am betting on copper.


There is some evidence that COWP (copper oxide wire particles or copasure) will kill worms with contact.  It's definitely another tool in the tool box.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been happy with the copper; however, I think this last round (1) either didn't get enough in them or (2) I don't believe it treats roundworms, so . . . 

I treated Daisy with Cydetin and probios and she's back to her old self.  Checked everyone's eyelids this weekend and a few need worming, so I'll be doing Cydectin this week on those girls.  Now Zoey has scours, but I'm not sure about treating her since she's due in 2 weeks.  Did give her some probios tho and she's eating and drinking and acting like her normal pain in the butt self.

Trimmed everyone's hooves.  Zoey is due on the 27th - she's not looking very preggo, but her udder is looking good - so I know there's something in there.  I haven't been able to feel anything moving yet, but this baby seems to be laying long ways instead of across (not sure if that makes seems) so although she's not very wide, she's very deep.  I'm really hoping for a pretty, pretty buck, but we'll see.

Richard and a friend of ours worked on the septic tanks Saturday from 11 am to 9 pm.  They worked their butts off.  We are hoping it is fixed.  If not the only other option is to rent a trencher and dig up the field line and just replace the whole line.  We are hoping we won't have to though.

Richard's truck is out of commission. Radiator is leaking and alternator is going out.  Great.  We are car pooling this week.   He's not getting to work until 9 but is able to work a little bit later.  I'm hoping it doesn't cause too many issues.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 17, 2013)

It seems to be always something, my son doesn't have a vehicle at the moment either his transmission is out. So they are borrowing mine until I go back to California. I can't wait to see pics of your new kids


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 10, 2013)

well Zoey's not preggo - confirmed by vet.  very disappointing but breeder I bought her from will reimburse me the extra money I paid - so I'm happy about that.

starting to gear up for buying show supplies.

we now have a pig next to the goat pen.  The goats are NOT happy about this.

killed all but 6 broilers (they are still growing).  we won't be doing that again - at least not ordering 100.   too much trouble.

DD came back from came. she loved it.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 29, 2013)

so much has happened since I last wrote.  We are just too busy.

School has started.  DD has her first BB game tonight - I will miss it - can't get off work 

Had "the talk" with her the day before school started - she looked at me like I was stupid the entire time and asked "are you done yet?"

Goats were (unintentionally) poisoned by sister's fiancee.  He dumped a bunch of lawn clippings in their pen (he had done some yard work for a friend and brought home all the clippings) and the clippings contained a plant in the rhododendron (sp?) family.  Carlos died, Pikachu almost died, and Zoey was also affected.  It took Pika over a week to recover and it was very touch and go.  We were able to obtain a little activated charcoal and get that in Zoey and she recovered.  It was very heartbreaking and still is.  We were so looking forward to Carlos babies.

We have a new buck, Vegas.  He's a sweetheart and is looking forward to being put in with the girls after the show on the 7th.  He stinks really bad 

Getting ready for the show in Bryan on the 7th.  We'll be showing Jasmine (who just needs her 3rd leg for her permanent championship); Fudge (who is drying up and has mastitis so I'm not sure how she'll do - although I wasn't sure how she do even before she starting drying up); Zoey; Angie; and Chloe.  I'm hoping we'll do well.


----------



## elevan (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm sorry about Carlos


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 29, 2013)

That is horrible!!!    Poor goaties!!!
Good luck at the show!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck at the show!


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 30, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your goats.
Should  have told your DH there would be a test at the end of your talk
Good luck with the show


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 31, 2013)

So sorry about your goats!


----------



## Vickir73 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile.  There just isn't enough time in the day.  We did ok at the show.  Not as well as I hoped, but good.  Several people came by our pens and said we had nice looking goats.

Fudge has mastitis.  I've treated with Today and PenG.  I will now wait and send a milk sample to LSU.

We thought Vegas bred Fudge last weekend, but yesterday he was all over her, but could seem to reach.  She is so tall.  I'm not sure what to do.  None of the girls are showing any interest in the boys   We will not be showing in Houston, but, oh well.  I'm in this for the milk and cheese - the show ring is just extra fun.

Will be getting a Great Pry.  Put my deposit down a week or so ago.  Just waiting for them to get old enough.  Very excited.


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats on the Pyr.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 8, 2013)

Good luck with your up and coming puppy!!!!  They are soooo cute!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 8, 2013)

Where are the pictures of the new baby? Do you have him or her picked out?


----------



## Vickir73 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nope I haven't picked him out yet AP   I'm going Monday after work to check on them and I'm hoping I get to handle them.  There are solid white one and ones with big brown spots (Badger?) and the owner said the colorful ones were the more popular, but I'm really leaning towards a white one.  I'll get some pics Monday evening and get them loaded.

We had some goat "activities" yesterday - Bruno bred Angie - or at least I'm hoping he bred her.  He mounted her about 6 times, but this is both their first time breeding so we'll see.

Vegas has tried getting Fudge, but I don't know if it's because Vegas doesn't know what he's doing (he's over a year) or if it's because Fudge is so tall, but he'll mount her and then fall backyard - likes he falling off.

He bred her 9-29 several times, but then this past Sunday (10-6) he kept trying to mount her again (although this past weekend she wasn't willing).  So I'm hoping this means the 9-29 breeding took?


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 14, 2013)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> Nope I haven't picked him out yet AP   I'm going Monday after work to check on them and I'm hoping I get to handle them.  There are solid white one and ones with big brown spots (Badger?) and the owner said the colorful ones were the more popular, but I'm really leaning towards a white one.  I'll get some pics Monday evening and get them loaded.
> 
> We had some goat "activities" yesterday - Bruno bred Angie - or at least I'm hoping he bred her.  He mounted her about 6 times, but this is both their first time breeding so we'll see.
> 
> ...


 it's Monday, you can put a box or a tire he can stand your doe will back up for him most times
 that she is bred.  on the mental picture of him falling off too funny


----------



## Vickir73 (Oct 21, 2013)

I believe they are 27 days old today. So a couple more weeks . . . I'm also putting deposits down on two new doelings that are due in December and selling my Emma.  My girls are just so mean to her and she will be going to a great home.  May be selling Fudge after she kids, we'll just have to see.

Attending a meeting Saturday of the ETGRA and it was so informative.  Scott Horner put on a presentation about dairy stuff.  It was so great.


----------



## Vickir73 (Oct 23, 2013)

East Texas Goat Raisers Association April Showers Dairy Goat Show
Saturday, April 12, 2014 at 9:00am
Navarro County Expo Center in Corsicana, Texas.

Anyone know where else I can post this to get the word out?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 23, 2013)

maybe on Craigslist too?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 7, 2014)

Facebook is another great place, stopping in to say hi and  I need updated pics and a name of your puppy?


----------



## Vickir73 (May 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone!!!!!! Chunky Dunk is back!!!!!

I have missed the heck out of y'all!!!

Lots has happened with us (and I see the website too).  I was fired February 12. It was bad, but a blessing.  No one was really surprised, I had been unhappy quite awhile.  I've been home for a couple of months now and just now starting to feel it.  I've been soooo busy.  I really need to get a job so I can get some rest 

Our Great Pyr "George" is doing well.  I've made a few mistakes with him, but I'm learning.  As I'm sitting here on the new laptop (which I'm still trying to figure out how to use) I see he and his partner in crime Rex (who was supposed to be a Shepherd/Boxer mix, but appears to be a St. Bernard mix) have figured out a way out of the goat fence and are now at the back door. 

I have applied at the Post Office as the Post Master is a friend and says he wants me in his office.  We'll see how that turns out.  I have qualified for unemployment so we are getting a little and Richard (other half) is working with a good company so that helps too. 

There is so much to update y'all on - but I'll probably get around to it in the next couple of days - if I don't bash this laptop first 

Garden is doing well.  Not as well as I'd hoped but better than last year.  Between the rain we got after planting and the dogs getting in, a lot of the seed was destroyed, but I think we'll have a decent turn out.  A few radishes have already been picked.  Beets are looking good.  There is also potatoes, okra, collards, green beans, cukes, squash, tomatoes, peppers (not doing so well) and a few others.  My brother has planted a HUGE garden in the front of my property.  Probably takes up 1/3 of an acre.  Last he counted he had 150+ squash plants and the same in cukes and beans.  He has a good amount of corn and then I have more potatoes and onions up there.  

Been taking care of Grannie since I've been off.  Getting her back and forth to drs appointments and nurse visits.  She's got 2 appointments on the 8th so I'm hoping we'll finally get some answers to some of the issues she's had for quite awhile.

Well, I think this is enough for now   I'm glad I'm back on and hope everyone is doing well.  I haven't had time to check all of the journals yet, but hopefully in the next week or two, I'll be able to get caught up.

Oh, and I am finally able to order the materials for the bedroom add-on.  Hopefully the material will come in before this Friday so we can get started!! Super stoked about that.

Oh and there is a dairy goat show in Brenham on the 24th if anyone wants to enter or come out and watch!


----------

